# Il tradimento: come vi ha cambiati?



## fruitbasket (1 Dicembre 2012)

Ricevuto, subito, confessato, scoperto o mai venuto a galla...
come vi ha cambiato? in peggio, in meglio...
Dal mio canto sento di star comprendendo appieno l'espressione "l'uomo può sbagliare". Prima era una frase di rito, oggi la vivo sulla mia pelle e ci faccio i conti tutti i minuti, un momento mi sembra metabolizzata, l'ora dopo mi pare che non ci sia spazio per certi errori, ma so che devo farcene i conti, perchè in realtà è così. Per il resto non so ancora dove sto andando...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

le persone che mi hanno tradito stanno alla larga e io sto alla larga di coloro che ho tradito io. sono diventato una calamita del polo respingente


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2012)

Non mi ha cambiata. Ha solo dato di nuovo ragione a ciò che ho sempre asserito. La fedeltà non esiste (per me e per quello che ho vissuto fino ad ora)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2012)

Mi accodo a Tebe, anche se non sono ancora arrivata a pensare che la fedeltà non esista proprio del tutto.

Io sono la persona che sono, nel bene e nel male.
Quello che ho in me si sviluppa, non cambia: siano sentimenti o potenzialità.

Continuo a pensare che il tradimento sia una contingenza della vita, che puoi evitare o affrontare meglio o peggio, dipende da te.


----------



## fruitbasket (2 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi ha cambiata. Ha solo dato di nuovo ragione a ciò che ho sempre asserito. La fedeltà non esiste (per me e per quello che ho vissuto fino ad ora)



del resto quanti modi ci sono per essere infedeli alla persona a cui sei legato? tanti, e li mettiamo in atto quotidianamente per poi riprendersi e ferirsi di nuovo e poi riprendersi ancora...
l'adulterio è solo quello più eclatante perchè socialmente meno accettato, credo.


----------



## Circe (2 Dicembre 2012)

Mi fidavo. Mi fidavo delle amiche, del marito, del panettiere e del dottore. Mi fidavo dei buoni sentimenti, degli affetti, del voler bene. Mi fidavo della verità, dei principi, dei valori.
Dopo quello che ho subito.....vedo l'ombra a tutti e tutto. E ho perso la fiducia negli altri. Ecco cosa mi ha fatto scoprire il tradimento.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Mi fidavo. Mi fidavo delle amiche, del marito, del panettiere e del dottore. Mi fidavo dei buoni sentimenti, degli affetti, del voler bene. Mi fidavo della verità, dei principi, dei valori.
> Dopo quello che ho subito.....vedo l'ombra a tutti e tutto. E ho perso la fiducia negli altri. Ecco cosa mi ha fatto scoprire il tradimento.


Si ho quella cosa dentro...
Ma sai fidarsi è bene
Non fidarsi è meglio...

E te ne dico un'altra
Sviluppi quel senso critico e antenne micidiali...

Quante volte io ho lottato contro le impressioni "cattive" che mi davano certe persone eh?
E mi dicevo, non devi pensare così...
Se lei ha detto che è sincera è sincera...

Poi paffete per caso ti arrivano le prove in faccia che non è sincera...

Allora ti dici...

Ma porc...allora quel senso di disagio...e di paura...era legittimo no?

Piedi di piombo mia cara...
E machete sempre in man...

L'insidia è sempre dietro l'angolo!:sonar:


----------



## Innominata (2 Dicembre 2012)

Dipende, dipende, dipende. Non solo da motivi individuali, che riguardano il proprio assetto psicologico, emotivo, caratteriale, culturale ecc., credo che in piu' ci siano elementi contestuali. Io a cinque anni dal matrimonio ebbi una breve storia con una persona che seguiva appassionatamente con me un progetto di lavoro entusiasmante. In quel frangente non smisi un attimo di pensare mio marito, di avere mente e cuore occupati da lui, come al solito, tanto che glielo confessai subito, con tanto rimorso e paura, ma anche con una sicurezza fortissima, nell'errore, perché potevo certo farne a meno, che lui veniva prima di tutto. A parte le reazioni, le urla, i litigi, il periodo di ipercontrollo, lui non poté non accorgersi di questa cosa e niente si incrino', di quello che già non fosse già incrinato dall' inizio (e forse pure da prima:mrgreen. 
Il suo primo tradimento, otto anni fa, fu devastante, ma il suo comportamento dopo, sollecito, presente, affettuoso, operoso nell'affetto e nel resto, basto' a redimere l'accaduto. Per anni ho campato di quel periodo seguente e della sua ricca rendita, non mi sentivo cambiata, non piu' vulnerabile del solito, non piu' sfiduciata.
Adesso e' diverso. E' diverso perché lui, durante, ha rinnegato me, la famiglia, il matrimonio, i figli. Ha avuto un atteggiamento borioso, irrispettoso, acquistando il gusto della menzogna, lui il paladino della Verità. E ora che e' finita (se la crotala che gli striscia sotto il naso quotidianamente non  lo farà bersaglio, e lui tale non vorrà farsi), non muove un dito per un'operazione di recupero. Stavolta si', sento che qualcosa dentro di me e' cambiato, provo sentimenti negativi a largo raggio.  Sento che il mondo non e' dei "cogli@ni", tipo i miti come me, non che i cogli@ni vogliano il mondo, ma che lo possiedano gli stronzi son dolori...


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Dicembre 2012)

Io mi fidavo delle persone, non mi fidavo di me. Anzi, avevo l’atroce sospetto di non essere in grado di condividere al profondo. Troppi indicibili rispetto ai dicibili. Troppi segni antichi. Poi ho visto una luce in un’altra persona, una luce chiara e potente che oltrepassava le pieghe, dava forza alla mia di emergere, di farsi guardare. Ho pagato quel sogno, ché realtà non era, con un buio peggiore e più freddo, con un silenzio più lungo. Ora come ora, sono di nuovo emotivamente autistica. La luce è nel pozzo, non credo ne uscirà. Non perché le persone non meritino, non perché non mi fido: non credo che tutti siano mostri a due teste. Ma perché le pieghe si sono ancor più addensate, io non riesco a dirle, né posso prescinderne. Non ho cambiato il rispetto col quale tratto gli altri e la loro libertà. Forse ho solo reso cronica la mia solitudine latente.


----------



## Spider (2 Dicembre 2012)

a me invece, mi ha fatto sentire veramente solo,
 e ancora adesso ho questa sensazione, che credo non mi abbandonerà più.

essere soli, seppure in mezzo agli altri, facendo le cose, vivendo come se niente fosse.
Eppure ora ne capisci il senso profondo dell'esser soli, come se un velo fosse caduto,
una verità ti è stata svelata, quell'idea vaga nella tua mente,
 quella poesia,
 quei versi che leggesti tanto tempo fa
 e che ora amaramente si concretizzano.


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> *del resto quanti modi ci sono per essere infedeli alla persona a cui sei legato?* tanti, e li mettiamo in atto quotidianamente per poi riprendersi e ferirsi di nuovo e poi riprendersi ancora...
> l'adulterio è solo quello più eclatante perchè socialmente meno accettato, credo.


esatto, per me il punto è solo questo.
Io sono fedele nella vita di tutti i giorni con il mio compagno. Ci sono quando ha bisogno, sempre. Ci sono quando è in difficoltà, quando ha bisogno di auto, come lui con me del resto.
Questa è la fedeltà che io voglio ed esigo all'interno della mia coppia.
Essere da soli in due non ha senso e questo per me è il vero tradimento.


----------



## tesla (2 Dicembre 2012)

ho imparato a stare sulle mie gambe.
 ad apprezzare il silenzio e le cose fatte da sola.
ho imparato a sorridere senza dover condividere per forza.
 ho capito che ogni respiro non comincia se c'è lei ma se ci sono IO.
se sto bene IO.
ho perso un po' di spontaneità e naturalezza, ma li pagavo troppo cari.
forse ho perso un po' di slancio, ma lo slancio era solo un modo per schiantarmi più violentemente.
ho le antenne e il machete in mano, come dice il conte, e anche se non mi piace me li tengo stretti entrambi.
una volta uscita dal tunnel mi sono accorta che sono migliorata e che mi sono fatta del gran male inutilmente.

ma ogni volta che canto in macchina, rido, mangio una pizza coi miei amici, faccio l'amore, penso che non sarò mai più l'altra metà di una mela, sarò una mela intera. una cazzutissima mela intera.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Mi fidavo. Mi fidavo delle amiche, del marito, del panettiere e del dottore. Mi fidavo dei buoni sentimenti, degli affetti, del voler bene. Mi fidavo della verità, dei principi, dei valori.
> Dopo quello che ho subito.....vedo l'ombra a tutti e tutto. E ho perso la fiducia negli altri. Ecco cosa mi ha fatto scoprire il tradimento.


La vita si basa sulla fiducia.
Viaggiamo in automobile perché ci fidiamo che chi viagia nell'altro senso resterà nella propria corsia e che chi viene da sinistra ci darà la precedenza. Ci fidiamo a salire in ascensore con uno sconosciuto perché non prendiamo in considerazione che possa essere un serial killer, ci affidiamo a un medico perché ci aspetiamo che abbia la preparazione per curarci.
Ci sono pesone che guidano senza rispettare le regole e causano incidenti? Ci sono serial killer e medici impreparati o millantatori? Sì.
Ma ci fidiamo lo stesso!
Chi ci ha tradito ci ha tradito in quell'aspetto, ma in mille altri è stato ai patti, no?
Bisogna cambiare, ma non troppo.


----------



## ferita (2 Dicembre 2012)

*io...*

...io non so, credo di essere impazzita.
Mi sto abituando all'instabilità, sono come trasportata da un mare a volte calmo e a volte in tempesta.
So che non ho la possibilità di contrastare il mare, ma riesco a stare a galla e mi sembra già davvero tanto.
Non penso a cosa sarà domani, ma spero di imparare a nuotare :smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Dicembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ho imparato a stare sulle mie gambe.
> ad apprezzare il silenzio e le cose fatte da sola.
> ho imparato a sorridere senza dover condividere per forza.
> ho capito che ogni respiro non comincia se c'è lei ma se ci sono IO.
> ...


*
*

meravigliose parole che nei contenuti mi appartengono completamente. grazie tesla.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Dicembre 2012)

Il tradimento subito mi ha dato modo di provare in pratica quello che già pensavo di principio. Mi ha mostrato nei fatti quanto sia difficile togliersi di dosso i preconcetti e l'imprinting sociale.
Grande dolore, grande esperienza. Non rinnego nulla.


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il tradimento subito mi ha dato modo di provare in pratica quello che già pensavo di principio. Mi ha mostrato nei fatti quanto sia difficile togliersi di dosso i preconcetti e* l'imprinting sociale*.
> Grande dolore, grande esperienza. Non rinnego nulla.



ciao MM.

Qual' è questo imprinting ?


----------



## Sole (2 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Ricevuto, subito, confessato, scoperto o mai venuto a galla...
> come vi ha cambiato? in peggio, in meglio...
> Dal mio canto sento di star comprendendo appieno l'espressione "l'uomo può sbagliare". Prima era una frase di rito, oggi la vivo sulla mia pelle e ci faccio i conti tutti i minuti, un momento mi sembra metabolizzata, l'ora dopo mi pare che non ci sia spazio per certi errori, ma so che devo farcene i conti, perchè in realtà è così. Per il resto non so ancora dove sto andando...


Il tradimento subito mi ha aperto gli occhi sulle tante cose che non andavano tra me e mio marito: dalla terapia che è seguita e dal lavoro su me stessa che ne è derivato, ho capito che vivevo senza voler vedere per proteggere un rapporto che era diventato solo un comodo rifugio, per me. Il tradimento mi ha costretto a fare i conti con veritá per me scomode.

I tradimenti fatti, invece, mi hanno messa di fronte a un lato di me che non conoscevo. Io, che mi consideravo integerrima, ho fatto cose di cui mi sono davvero pentita. E non parlo dei rapporti sessuali con altri. Ma di tutto quel contorno di bugie e di autocompiacimento, della profonda mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di mio marito. Tante piccole cose che, tutte insieme, hanno delineato un quadro che mi ha resa più consapevole dei miei limiti e della mia capacitá di cadere.

Sicuramente queste esperienze, nel complesso, mi hanno offerto un punto di vista diverso sui rapporti umani, arricchendo il mio bagaglio personale. Il che è sempre utile, credo.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La vita si basa sulla fiducia.
> Viaggiamo in automobile perché ci fidiamo che chi viagia nell'altro senso resterà nella propria corsia e che chi viene da sinistra ci darà la precedenza. Ci fidiamo a salire in ascensore con uno sconosciuto perché non prendiamo in considerazione che possa essere un serial killer, ci affidiamo a un medico perché ci aspetiamo che abbia la preparazione per curarci.
> Ci sono pesone che guidano senza rispettare le regole e causano incidenti? Ci sono serial killer e medici impreparati o millantatori? Sì.
> Ma ci fidiamo lo stesso!
> ...


Uhm...l'esempio della guida non calza...
Ho evitato una marea di incidenti solo facendo attenzione alle manovre sbagliate altrui eh?
Si viaggia sempre stando attenti cosa fanno nell'altra corsia...
E ai semafori verdi si rallenta, perchè non sei certo che non ci sia il mona che passa con il rosso eh?
Magari che so...uno che è in cerca di andrenalina no?

La vita si basa
su 
Prudenza 
e Speranza

Più che su fiducia...

Mi auguro che tu mi sia fedele, ma non lo darò mai per scontato...
Sta anche a me non metterti in occasione di diventare infedele...

Proviamo a pensare al tradimento come al bere...
Non è che diventi alcolista dalla mattina alla sera...
C'è un lungo percorso da fare...

Tutto inizia sempre dalla conoscenza di una persona...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ho imparato a stare sulle mie gambe.
> ad apprezzare il silenzio e le cose fatte da sola.
> ho imparato a sorridere senza dover condividere per forza.
> ho capito che ogni respiro non comincia se c'è lei ma se ci sono IO.
> ...


Beh infatti eh?
Io cerco sempre e solo mele intere...
Che me ne faccio di mezza?
Na bella melona succosa tutta da aprire in due...
Questa è vita eh?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ciao MM.
> 
> Qual' è questo imprinting ?


L'idea arcaica e perversa di diritto di possesso sulla persona amata. Il fatto di sentirsi feriti dai sentimenti altrui quando questi non beneficiano noi in prima persona. La gelosia infantile: "E' mmmmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiia/o!!!!!!!!!".
Il fatto che ci si sente traditi quando gli altri sbagliano ma si pretendono scusanti quando si sbaglia noi.
L'istinto tipicamente maschile di sentirsi messi in dubbio nella propria virilità, il desiderio di rivalsa, il senso di sfida.
Questo e molte altre cose che fanno star male in maniera così stupida, eppure tanto forti da non essere per nulla facile superarle e ragionare col buonsenso.
Subire un tradimento può essere l'occasione per maturare come persona, per acquisire più rispetto per la fragilità altrui e più consapevolezza della propria.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Dicembre 2012)

.......Poi intendiamoci, ci saranno i soliti che battendosi il petto da "uomini veri" diranno che il traditore va bruciato sul rogo ed il tradito è solo un pirla........


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...l'esempio della guida non calza...
> Ho evitato una marea di incidenti solo facendo attenzione alle manovre sbagliate altrui eh?
> Si viaggia sempre stando attenti cosa fanno nell'altra corsia...
> E ai semafori verdi si rallenta, perchè non sei certo che non ci sia il mona che passa con il rosso eh?
> ...


Infatti ci sono i traditori.
Ma questo non deve cambiarci perché non può cambiare la necessità di avere fiducia perché senza non c'è alcuna relazione.


----------



## fruitbasket (2 Dicembre 2012)

aggiungerei la capacità, esclusivamente dovuta alla necessità, di mettere da parte il proprio orgoglio, paradossalmente proprio nel momento in cui questo viene ferito e avresti bisogno di curarlo.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> L'idea arcaica e perversa di diritto di possesso sulla persona amata. Il fatto di sentirsi feriti dai sentimenti altrui quando questi non beneficiano noi in prima persona. La gelosia infantile: "E' mmmmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiia/o!!!!!!!!!".
> Il fatto che ci si sente traditi quando gli altri sbagliano ma si pretendono scusanti quando si sbaglia noi.
> L'istinto tipicamente maschile di sentirsi messi in dubbio nella propria virilità, il desiderio di rivalsa, il senso di sfida.
> Questo e molte altre cose che fanno star male in maniera così stupida, eppure tanto forti da non essere per nulla facile superarle e ragionare col buonsenso.
> Subire un tradimento può essere l'occasione per maturare come persona, per acquisire più rispetto per la fragilità altrui e più consapevolezza della propria.


NO SCUSA HO CAPITO BENE????????
UNO/A TI TRADISCE E QUESTA SAREBBE L'OCCASIONE PER AVERE PIù RISPETTO PER UNO/A CHE TE LA METTE IN CULO SENZA SPUTAZZA DOVENDO PENSARE (OPPOVERINO/A CHE SI è TROMBATA/O UN'/UN ALTRA/O CON TUTTO LA SOFFERENZA DEL CASO -AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH) CHE COLUI/EI E' FRAGILE??????
AH MORTO DE SONNO, RIPIGLIATI CHE SEI VERAMENTE UNA VERGOGNA PER LA NOSTRA CATEGORIA. CORNUTO OK, MA PURE MAZZIATO CON CONTENTEZZA INCORPORATA (OK MAGARI CONTENTEZZA NO, MA CONSAPEVOLEZZA DELLA FRAGILITà DELLA PERSONA CHE TI TRADISCE) NON SI PUò PROPRIO LEGGERE. INCONTRARE LA SOFFERENZA CI STA, RACCONTARSI CHE CHI CE LA PROVOCA LO FA PER FRAGILITà E NON SOLO SI ACQUISISCE PURE RISPETTO PER ESSA MI PARE DA DECEREBRATI E MALATI DI MENTE.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti ci sono i traditori.
> Ma questo non deve cambiarci perché non può cambiare la necessità di avere fiducia perché senza non c'è alcuna relazione.


Ma nooooooooooooooooo
Ci sono tanti tipi di relazioni no?
Mai avuto amici tra i piedi solo per interesse o bisogno?
Io si eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> NO SCUSA HO CAPITO BENE????????
> UNO/A TI TRADISCE E QUESTA SAREBBE L'OCCASIONE PER AVERE PIù RISPETTO PER UNO/A CHE TE LA METTE IN CULO SENZA SPUTAZZA DOVENDO PENSARE (OPPOVERINO/A CHE SI è TROMBATA/O UN'/UN ALTRA/O CON TUTTO LA SOFFERENZA DEL CASO -AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH) CHE COLUI/EI E' FRAGILE??????
> AH MORTO DE SONNO, RIPIGLIATI CHE SEI VERAMENTE UNA VERGOGNA PER LA NOSTRA CATEGORIA. CORNUTO OK, MA PURE MAZZIATO CON CONTENTEZZA INCORPORATA (OK MAGARI CONTENTEZZA NO, MA CONSAPEVOLEZZA DELLA FRAGILITà DELLA PERSONA CHE TI TRADISCE) NON SI PUò PROPRIO LEGGERE. INCONTRARE LA SOFFERENZA CI STA, RACCONTARSI CHE CHI CE LA PROVOCA LO FA PER FRAGILITà E NON SOLO SI ACQUISISCE PURE RISPETTO PER ESSA MI PARE DA DECEREBRATI E MALATI DI MENTE.


MM
é uno tosto
Lui sa che comunque la metti 
le corna non si tolgono
Meglio trasformarle in appendiabiti no?

Io ammiro MM...
E non capisco che tti gridi...stai camminando sulla brace?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Dicembre 2012)

Come prevedevo uno dei soliti somari è arrivato a ragliare....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooooooooooo
> Ci sono tanti tipi di relazioni no?
> Mai avuto amici tra i piedi solo per interesse o bisogno?
> Io si eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La domanda era come il tradimento vi ha cambiato.
Naturalmente la fiducia si dà alle cose e alle persone serie e se ci si sbaglia e una tradisce sarà depennata, ma non si può vivere senza dare fiducia.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooooooooooo
> Ci sono tanti tipi di relazioni no?
> Mai avuto amici tra i piedi solo per interesse o bisogno?
> Io si eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e allora?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Come prevedevo uno dei soliti somari è arrivato a ragliare....


Che sia quello volante?
Sai che Lunapiena me ne regala uno a natale?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> MM
> é uno tosto
> Lui sa che comunque la metti
> le corna non si tolgono
> ...


tu ammiri uno come mm perchè è un marito che non verrebbe mai a romperti il culo come meriteresti ma anzi per poco non ti ringrazierebbe perchè lo faresti crescere e maturare come persona


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Come prevedevo uno dei soliti somari è arrivato a ragliare....


ti consiglio di dire a tua moglie di trombarsi tutto il circondario, sai che consapevolezza ti verrebbe? ce l'avresti scritta in faccia come è scritto alto fragile nei colli in spedizione.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La domanda era come il tradimento vi ha cambiato.
> Naturalmente la fiducia si dà alle cose e alle persone serie e se ci si sbaglia e una tradisce sarà depennata, ma non si può vivere senza dare fiducia.


ma che depenni? dovresti ringraziarla per la crescita e maturazione.......ma roba da psicopatologia all'ultimo stadio


----------



## fruitbasket (2 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti consiglio di dire a tua moglie di trombarsi tutto il circondario, sai che consapevolezza ti verrebbe? ce l'avresti scritta in faccia come è scritto alto fragile nei colli in spedizione.


quindi di pure, si accettano ricette di vita: che facciamo 
1) mettiamo sotto chiave cellulari mail e quant'altro di lui/lei? 
2) impediamo qualsiasi rapporto sociale a lui/lei? 
3) pensi che rompere il culo al marpione di turno limerà le corna? (un paio di schiaffi magari ci stanno anche però!) 4) credi che sputando veleno, rabbia e orgoglio la tua virilità ferita ne venga rafforzata, specialmente agli occhi del partner?


----------



## Vale (2 Dicembre 2012)

Non capisco perchè lo hai scritto, comunque, oggi, mettere sotto controllo preventivamente il cellulare del tuo compagno la trovo un idea giusta, purtroppo non lo avevo mai pensato.

Il mio era sempre acceso ed a disposizione di chiunque in famiglia, il suo da un paio d'anni o più, sempre spento o nelle sue tasche.

Dopo ho capito.

Anche una mia amica ha beccato per ben due volte due tradimenti del marito sempre tramite messaggini.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> quindi di pure, si accettano ricette di vita: che facciamo
> 1) mettiamo sotto chiave cellulari mail e quant'altro di lui/lei?
> 2) impediamo qualsiasi rapporto sociale a lui/lei?
> 3) pensi che rompere il culo al marpione di turno limerà le corna? (un paio di schiaffi magari ci stanno anche però!) 4) credi che sputando veleno, rabbia e orgoglio la tua virilità ferita ne venga rafforzata, specialmente agli occhi del partner?


ma di che parli?????
tra essere un energumeno che rompe il culo a destra e a manca (ok te lo spiego perchè forse non si capisce bene. il fatto del rompere il culo era un'iperbole, un esagerazione) e uno che filosofeggia sul maturare quando  un compagno/a scopa con altri ci sono molte altre sfumature. tipo incazzarsi e al limite (SACROSANTAMENTE, EVVIVA DIO!!!!!!) mollare il partner. altro che acquisire consapevolezza che il partner ci tradisce perchè è fragile e quindi questa fragilità va PURE rispettata. Ma si, poveri fragili, troviamogli pure l'amante noi, che poveracci non sono così maturi da cercarseli da soli.
ripigliati pure tu, và!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu ammiri uno come mm perchè è un marito che non verrebbe mai a romperti il culo come meriteresti ma anzi per poco non ti ringrazierebbe perchè lo faresti crescere e maturare come persona


Mah forse lo ammiro perchè tutto sommato ha una moglie strafigherrima come pochi...


----------



## fruitbasket (2 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma di che parli?????
> tra essere un energumeno che rompe il culo a destra e a manca (ok te lo spiego perchè forse non si capisce bene. il fatto del rompere il culo era un'iperbole, un esagerazione) e uno che filosofeggia sul maturare quando  un compagno/a scopa con altri ci sono molte altre sfumature. tipo incazzarsi e al limite (SACROSANTAMENTE, EVVIVA DIO!!!!!!) mollare il partner. altro che acquisire consapevolezza che il partner ci tradisce perchè è fragile e quindi questa fragilità va PURE rispettata. Ma si, poveri fragili, troviamogli pure l'amante noi, che poveracci non sono così maturi da cercarseli da soli.
> ripigliati pure tu, và!


Sfumature che nessuno si sogna di contestare, dopodichè a che portano?
Il partner che ti tradisce è fragile? un cazzo... l'ha scelto lui e poteva farne a meno sbagliando deliberatamente, dopodiché vivi nell'assillo dell'errore o ti fai una ragione che le sbandate fanno parte della vita? Almeno non mettere in bocca ad altri cose che non sono mai state dette.


----------



## sera (2 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> aggiungerei la capacità, esclusivamente dovuta alla necessità, di mettere da parte il proprio orgoglio, paradossalmente proprio nel momento in cui questo viene ferito e avresti bisogno di curarlo.



potrebbe essere anche orgoglio, o autoconsevazione, non voler ammettere di aver sbagliato a dare sentimenti e fiducia a chi non li meritava.


----------



## Tebina (2 Dicembre 2012)

comunque farsi beccare per gli sms è davvero da stupidi. Ma stupidi duri. (ovviamente mattia è stato uno di quelli)

ma io mi chiedo. Ma perchè! PERCHE' si tengono gli sms!


----------



## sera (2 Dicembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> comunque farsi beccare per gli sms è davvero da stupidi. Ma stupidi duri. (ovviamente mattia è stato uno di quelli)
> 
> ma io mi chiedo. Ma perchè! PERCHE' si tengono gli sms!


vanità? eccesso di sicurezza?


----------



## Tebina (2 Dicembre 2012)

sera ha detto:


> vanità? eccesso di sicurezza?


non ne ho idea davvero. io mai tenuto uno.
ma forse, nel caso di Mattia direi eccesso di sicurezza in quanto non ho mai fatto un controllo nemmeno quando la cosa era palese. Non solo a me, ma al mondo intero.

mah...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> comunque farsi beccare per gli sms è davvero da stupidi. Ma stupidi duri. (ovviamente mattia è stato uno di quelli)
> 
> ma io mi chiedo. Ma perchè! PERCHE' si tengono gli sms!


Io lo tengo tutti ...
non ho l'abitudine di cancellarli...
poi perché dovrei cancellarli...nonostante sia a disposizione di tutti e non lo tengo nascosto ...
non tollerereii venissero letti gli sms ...


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> .......Poi intendiamoci, ci saranno i soliti che battendosi il petto da "uomini veri" diranno che il traditore va bruciato sul rogo ed il tradito è solo un pirla........



veramente non ti avevo fatto quella domanda per darti occasione di provocare quegli " stupidi " che si battono il petto come un tempo te lo sei battuto anche tu.

comunque mi fa molto piacere che tu abbia superato alla grande quella sofferenza.


----------



## Tebina (3 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io lo tengo tutti ...
> non ho l'abitudine di cancellarli...
> poi perché dovrei cancellarli...nonostante sia a disposizione di tutti e non lo tengo nascosto ...
> non tollerereii venissero letti gli sms ...


pure io non tollero, e mai tollerato, che si ficcanasi nelle cose mie, ma è davvero un rischio inutile.
Alla fine non hai mai la matematica certezza che nessuno ficcanasi di nascosto.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *La domanda era come il tradimento vi ha cambiato.*
> Naturalmente la fiducia si dà alle cose e alle persone serie e se ci si sbaglia e una tradisce sarà depennata, ma non si può vivere senza dare fiducia.


ecco. appunto. e non voleva essere occasione di scherno.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La domanda era come il tradimento vi ha cambiato.
> Naturalmente la fiducia si dà alle cose e alle persone serie e se ci si sbaglia e una tradisce sarà depennata, *ma non si può vivere senza dare fiducia.*


è vero, ma la fiducia non deve essere cieca. per me.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Sfumature che nessuno si sogna di contestare, dopodichè a che portano?
> Il partner che ti tradisce è fragile? un cazzo... l'ha scelto lui e poteva farne a meno sbagliando deliberatamente, dopodiché vivi nell'assillo dell'errore o ti fai una ragione che le sbandate fanno parte della vita? Almeno non mettere in bocca ad altri cose che non sono mai state dette.


Scelte o...
Cessioni 
a tentazioni?

Lei era a dieta...
Scelse di comperare un barattolo di Nutella
Scelse di aprirlo
Scelse di papparselo

Per poi piangere sulla bilancia...

Scelta...uhm...


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> aggiungerei la capacità, esclusivamente dovuta alla necessità, di mettere da parte il proprio orgoglio, paradossalmente proprio nel momento in cui questo viene ferito e avresti bisogno di curarlo.


quando sono stata tradita però non mi sono sentita ferita nell'orgoglio. E nemmeno umiliata.
Non è che l'azione di un altro mina o mette in discussione quello che sono e so di essere.


----------



## Vale (3 Dicembre 2012)

*Solo un caso.*



Tebina ha detto:


> comunque farsi beccare per gli sms è davvero da stupidi. Ma stupidi duri. (ovviamente mattia è stato uno di quelli)
> 
> ma io mi chiedo. Ma perchè! PERCHE' si tengono gli sms!


Mio marito non li ha tenuti, il primo che ho beccato è stato un caso, ero appena uscita da casa e lui si stava preparando per uscire, non dovevo rientrare quindi ha lasciato, insolitamente, il cellulare acceso sul divano, fatalità è arrivato un messaggio in quel momento, io che mai avevo toccato il suo cellulare ero seduta vicino, pensavo fosse un amico comune che lo aspettava sotto casa, ho letto.........naturalmente ha cominciato a dire che 'quella era pazza, che lo perseguitava, ecc. ecc.'.

Una volta invece saputo tutto direttamente 'dalla pazza', gli ho sequestrato il cellulare, mi sono registrata sul sito, e ho stampato sei mesi di telefonate e messaggi, non i testi naturalmente.

In compenso mi sono fatta girare 'dalla pazza' qualche messaggino di LUI. Penoso, conoscendo il tipo.

E' arrivato a dirmi 'sei sicura che glieli ho mandati io?' Patetico.

Comunque la più cretina sono io, oggi sono andata a recuperare il messaggio che 'la pazza' aveva mandato a mia figlia a maggio 2011, era chiarissimo, eppure io che avrei dovuto allora, fare la pazza e sequestrargli cellulare e seguirlo da quel giorno, mi sono ancora fidata. Addirittura non mi sono mai preoccupata, da allora, di chiedere alle mie figlie cosa faceva mio marito quando ero via, solo oggi mi dicono che effettivamente e stranamente, usciva spesso, rientrava tardissimo, cose anomale rispetto alle nostre abitudini.

Nel caso della mia amica è successo più o meno la stessa cosa, ha sorpreso il marito a messaggiare, lei era alle sue spalle, in albergo, non poteva più nascondere i messaggi. La prima volta per una distrazione di lui, lasciato acceso ed uscito in giardino.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Vale ha detto:


> Mio marito non li ha tenuti, il primo che ho beccato è stato un caso, ero appena uscita da casa e lui si stava preparando per uscire, non dovevo rientrare quindi ha lasciato, insolitamente, il cellulare acceso sul divano, fatalità è arrivato un messaggio in quel momento, io che mai avevo toccato il suo cellulare ero seduta vicino, pensavo fosse un amico comune che lo aspettava sotto casa, ho letto.........naturalmente ha cominciato a dire che 'quella era pazza, che lo perseguitava, ecc. ecc.'.
> 
> Una volta invece saputo tutto direttamente 'dalla pazza', gli ho sequestrato il cellulare, mi sono registrata sul sito, e ho stampato sei mesi di telefonate e messaggi, non i testi naturalmente.
> 
> ...




....mettiamola così.
Almeno avete la sicurezza che non sono dei traditori seriali perchè se lo fossero non li avreste mai beccati per gli sms.
nessun _vero_ traditore si fa beccare per quelli.


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....mettiamola così.
> Almeno avete la sicurezza che non sono dei traditori seriali perchè se lo fossero non li avreste mai beccati per gli sms.
> nessun _vero_ traditore si fa beccare per quelli.


evvai...ma almeno ora so.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> evvai...ma almeno ora so.



magra consolazione ma sempre meglio di niente.








Mille...l'emoticon con la bicicletta...

allora ti è piaciuta


----------



## Vale (3 Dicembre 2012)

Purtroppo nel caso di mio marito invece non escluderei neppure quello, dalla 'pazza' ho saputo di tutto, quindi temo mi abbia tradita praticamente sempre. Uno in particolare mi ha colpita, anche perchè lo avevo già pensato allora, parlo del lontano 1988. Il perchè è andato a raccontarglielo per me è un mistero. Naturalmente lui nega anche quello. 

Solo che solo quest'ultima lo tempestava di messaggini, e, ripeto, quel pomeriggio per lui io non dovevo rientrare, ero appena uscita.


----------



## sera (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scelte o...
> Cessioni
> a tentazioni?
> 
> ...



beh, sì, si ha tempo e modo di scegliere.
non è esattamente come comprare un barattolo di nutella.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Vale ha detto:


> Purtroppo nel caso di mio marito invece non escluderei neppure quello, dalla 'pazza' ho saputo di tutto, quindi temo mi abbia tradita praticamente sempre. Uno in particolare mi ha colpita, anche perchè lo avevo già pensato allora, parlo del lontano 1988. Il perchè è andato a raccontarglielo per me è un mistero. Naturalmente lui nega anche quello.
> 
> Solo che solo quest'ultima lo tempestava di messaggini, e, ripeto, quel pomeriggio per lui io non dovevo rientrare, ero appena uscita.



però sai, quello che dice la pazza è da prendere con le molle. Io credo.


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> magra consolazione ma sempre meglio di niente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fondamentale per capire i suoi cambiamenti non più giustificabili, il sospetto mi stava dilaniando.



Me ne sono innamorata, tenerissima.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Fondamentale per capire i suoi cambiamenti non più giustificabili, il sospetto mi stava dilaniando.
> 
> 
> 
> Me ne sono innamorata, tenerissima.


conosco benissimo la sensazione di sospetto per i cambiamenti.
Brutta davvero.
Soprattutto quando tenti di parlarne e vieni trattata come una pazza visionaria.


----------



## Vale (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però sai, quello che dice la pazza è da prendere con le molle. Io credo.


Lo sarebbe se non avesse semplicemente confermato un mio sospetto su un fatto che lei non potrebbe conoscere se non fosse stato lui a raccontarglielo.

Lo scriverei anche ma ho già scritto molte cose, se dovesse leggere uno di loro, scrivendo anche quello, capirebbero al volo che parlo di loro 'tre'.

Sono stata io a dire alla 'pazza' che quando lui lavorava lontano aveva un amante che lavorava con lui, lei mi ha confermato che lo sapeva e che lui le aveva assicurato di averla lasciata appena si è messo con lei, cosa che io invece non credo, alternava sicuramente i due rapporti, oltre a me.


----------



## sera (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....mettiamola così.
> Almeno avete la sicurezza che non sono dei traditori seriali perchè se lo fossero non li avreste mai beccati per gli sms.
> nessun _vero_ traditore si fa beccare per quelli.


anche i "professionisti" commettono errori.
a volte è proprio la sicurezza che fa rilassare la loro attenzione...


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> conosco benissimo la sensazione di sospetto per i cambiamenti.
> Brutta davvero.
> *Soprattutto quando tenti di parlarne e vieni trattata come una pazza visionaria.*


Ecco, non aggiungo altro e vado a dormire.


----------



## Vale (3 Dicembre 2012)

Anch'io, anche perchè tra due ore mi devo alzare, mi mancherete!

Buona notte a tutti, ciao Tebe, ciao Millepensieri, un abbraccio a Circe e Diletta. Un pensiero a tutti voi.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah forse lo ammiro perchè tutto sommato ha una moglie strafigherrima come pochi...


eh hi visto a che gli è servito. E tutto sommato capisco k'invidia ;altro che ammirazione) perché se è vero che ha la moglie strafigherrima. a te una così quando ti caga? La prossima vita quando sarai un po' meno vomitevole caratterialmente e non deforme fisicamente.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Sfumature che nessuno si sogna di contestare, dopodichè a che portano?
> Il partner che ti tradisce è fragile? un cazzo... l'ha scelto lui e poteva farne a meno sbagliando deliberatamente, dopodiché vivi nell'assillo dell'errore o ti fai una ragione che le sbandate fanno parte della vita? Almeno non mettere in bocca ad altri cose che non sono mai state dette.


ti portano ad una scelta.


----------



## fruitbasket (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scelte o...
> Cessioni
> a tentazioni?
> W
> ...


Si scelte. Perché hai avuto tutto il tempo di entrare in un negozio, andare allo scaffale, passare magari davanti al banco della frutta dove avresti potuto prendere qualcosa di più sano... nessuno/a cede su due piedi per un bacio improvviso. C'è sempre qualcosa di cercato e cerebralmente desiderato a monte.


----------



## fruitbasket (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> pure io non tollero, e mai tollerato, che si ficcanasi nelle cose mie, ma è davvero un rischio inutile.
> Alla fine non hai mai la matematica certezza che nessuno ficcanasi di nascosto.


È davvero singolare che chi tollera per se il fatto di tradire il proprio partner non tolleri che l'altro, magari per l'insorgere di qualche dubbio, non sbirci nelle tue cose. È antipatico, certo... ma con che faccia!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

sera ha detto:


> beh, sì, si ha tempo e modo di scegliere.
> non è esattamente come comprare un barattolo di nutella.


Vero quando sei infigato di una lei ti attrae molto più che un miserabile barattolo di nutella...
E per non dire di quando lei è lì con te, ma essendo infigata...ossia innamorata...ha il cuore e la testa altrove...
ma intanto è lì con te...

Le scelte di pinocchio...tra lucignolo e la scuola....


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh hi visto a che gli è servito. E tutto sommato capisco k'invidia ;altro che ammirazione) perché se è vero che ha la moglie strafigherrima. a te una così quando ti caga? La prossima vita quando sarai un po' meno vomitevole caratterialmente e non deforme fisicamente.


Francamente non ho mai capito come mai io cesso e rospo sia finito sempre in leto con done una mejo dell'altra...
O almeno io le ho sempre trovate tutte bellissime...

E me so godù...

Tu invece sembri pascerti solo di risentimento e rabbia a che pro?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Si scelte. Perché hai avuto tutto il tempo di entrare in un negozio, andare allo scaffale, passare magari davanti al banco della frutta dove avresti potuto prendere qualcosa di più sano... nessuno/a cede su due piedi per un bacio improvviso. C'è sempre qualcosa di cercato e cerebralmente desiderato a monte.


Va ben lora...
Scelgo di fumare
perchè tanto non so bon smettere...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> È davvero singolare che chi tollera per se il fatto di tradire il proprio partner non tolleri che l'altro, magari per l'insorgere di qualche dubbio, non sbirci nelle tue cose. È antipatico, certo... ma con che faccia!


Sono due cose diverse eh?
Perchè mai tu devi sbirciare nelle mie cose?
Tanto è logico che troverai sempre qualcosa che non capisci e non ti piace...
Va ben lora

Continuiamo a farci del male...


----------



## fruitbasket (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono due cose diverse eh?
> Perchè mai tu devi sbirciare nelle mie cose?
> Tanto è logico che troverai sempre qualcosa che non capisci e non ti piace...
> Va ben lora
> ...



non eri tu quello che prima parlava di antenne sempre diritte e machete in mano? Bene, le antenne diritte portano a compiere certe meschinità.
Una serie di uscite inaspettate e di frequenza sempre maggiore, tanti piccoli dubbi che si insinuano e poi ti metti realmente ad indagare e viene fuori il peggio. Paradossalmente ho cominciato a controllare all'insorgere dei primi dubbi e smesso di controllare nel momento in cui ho scoperto, tanto non era servito a nulla. 
Controllare è inutile, ma lo posso comunque comprendere come gesto istintivo quando ti appare che la persona che hai di fianco senti che ti mente. Bella però l'ipocrisia di chi tradisce la fiducia del proprio compagno/a e si offende perchè questi non ne ha abbastanza.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi ha cambiata. Ha solo dato di nuovo ragione a ciò che ho sempre asserito. La fedeltà non esiste (per me e per quello che ho vissuto fino ad ora)



questo lo dici tu....la fedeltà è stato per secoli un valore, a parte il principio religioso (quello è riguarda chi crede in Dio).
Tanto è radicato come concetto sociale, che lo ritrovi nelle norme del codice civile e cilivisticamente l'infedeltà
è sanzionata in certe ipotesi.  Il tradimento conclamato che crea sofferenza all'altro coniuge implica certe conseguenze.
E passiamo alla tanta detestata morale.
O due coniugi concordano di dare un certo assetto al loro rapporto, e allora da persona capaci, consapevoli
e intimamente complici decidono di espungere una certa parola dal loro menage. Liberissimi di farlo e contento
per loro se funziona.
Oppure ci sono situazioni un tantino diverse e lasciando stare le esperienze personali, questo forum è la 
perfetta dimostrazione delle sofferenze morali che un tradimento (=violazione del dovere di fedeltà insito nella
natura umana a partire dalla fedeltà nell'amicizia) può creare in chi lo subisce.
Quindi sei  tu che ritieni che la fedeltà non esiste ma non pretendere che sia così per qualche milione di persone
che non la pensa così.
La perfetta dimostrazione che sei cambiata, leggendo la tua storia, è che stai facendo delle cose che
prima non avresti fatto .

ospite "g"


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi accodo a Tebe, anche se non sono ancora arrivata a pensare che la fedeltà non esista proprio del tutto.
> Io sono la persona che sono, nel bene e nel male.
> Quello che ho in me si sviluppa, non cambia: siano sentimenti o potenzialità.
> Continuo a pensare che il tradimento sia una contingenza della vita, che puoi evitare o affrontare meglio o peggio, dipende da te.


certo come il temporale....apriamo l'ombrello.
Il tradimento crea sfasci, può non succedere nulla (magari!) ma può portare nelle ipotesi minime ad una separazione
con annessi e connessi e in ipotesi (per fortuna) marginali a fatti di cronaca nera. Basta aprire i quotidiani....
Questo perché la fedeltà "non esiste" o "non esiste del tutto"? Ma scherziamo...

tipici discorsi di mogli che fanno cervi i mariti, scusate la schiettezza, e devono dare una giustificazione
morale della loro vita.

ospite "g"


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> I tradimenti fatti, invece, mi hanno messa di fronte a un lato di me che non conoscevo. Io, che mi consideravo integerrima, ho fatto cose di cui mi sono davvero pentita. E non parlo dei rapporti sessuali con altri. Ma di tutto quel contorno di BUGIE  e di autocompiacimento, della profonda MANCANZA DI RISPETTO nei confronti di mio marito. Tante piccole cose che, tutte insieme, hanno delineato un quadro che mi ha resa più consapevole dei miei limiti e della mia capacitá di cadere.


bugie, bugie, bugie....dire bugie a chi si ama (o si dovrebbe amare),hai colto perfettamente ...
onore a te per la tua sincerità...un calcio sui denti a certi ipocrisie.

E un bel mazzo di girasoli virtuali per te, almeno un po' di sincerità in questa mattinata 
ospite "g"


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> L'idea arcaica e perversa di diritto di possesso sulla persona amata. Il fatto di sentirsi feriti dai sentimenti altrui quando questi non beneficiano noi in prima persona. La gelosia infantile: "E' mmmmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiia/o!!!!!!!!!".
> Il fatto che ci si sente traditi quando gli altri sbagliano ma si pretendono scusanti quando si sbaglia noi.
> L'istinto tipicamente maschile di sentirsi messi in dubbio nella propria virilità, il desiderio di rivalsa, il senso di sfida.
> Questo e molte altre cose che fanno star male in maniera così stupida, eppure tanto forti da non essere per nulla facile superarle e ragionare col buonsenso.
> Subire un tradimento può essere l'occasione per maturare come persona, *per acquisire più rispetto per la fragilità altrui *e più consapevolezza della propria.


a  me sembra solo che tu sia qui ad affermare che con il tradimento ti è apparsa la luce.ma i primi tuoi post erano decisamente diversi, comunque molto meno arroganti di quelli attuali.
di rispetto ultimamente ne vedo poco, ti sei messo su un pulpito con la faccetta perennemente disgustata.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> non eri tu quello che prima parlava di antenne sempre diritte e machete in mano? Bene, le antenne diritte portano a compiere certe meschinità.
> Una serie di uscite inaspettate e di frequenza sempre maggiore, tanti piccoli dubbi che si insinuano e poi ti metti realmente ad indagare e viene fuori il peggio. Paradossalmente ho cominciato a controllare all'insorgere dei primi dubbi e smesso di controllare nel momento in cui ho scoperto, tanto non era servito a nulla.
> Controllare è inutile, ma lo posso comunque comprendere come gesto istintivo quando ti appare che la persona che hai di fianco senti che ti mente. Bella però l'ipocrisia di chi tradisce la fiducia del proprio compagno/a e si offende perchè questi non ne ha abbastanza.


Ma amico mio...
La mia tattica è diversa...
Tu mi parli di correttezza e onestà...
Ti dico di si con la testa, ma nel mio cuore penso quello che mi pare no?
Ascoltando ragione e sensi...

Se "senti" che lei ti mente...
Non hai bisogno di controllare no?
Lo sai già...

E se sei come me...
Impari a fregartene e a dire...
Donne...

Certo che si offende no?
Ti prova dare del ladro ad un ladro e vedi...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questo lo dici tu....la fedeltà è stato per secoli un valore, a parte il principio religioso (quello è riguarda chi crede in Dio).
> Tanto è radicato come concetto sociale, che lo ritrovi nelle norme del codice civile e cilivisticamente l'infedeltà
> è sanzionata in certe ipotesi.  Il tradimento conclamato che crea sofferenza all'altro coniuge implica certe conseguenze.
> E passiamo alla tanta detestata morale.
> ...


Si un valore...
Mantenuto a forza con cinture di castità e pubbliche lapidazioni...

Sul Dio...
Se leggi la Bibbia osservi di un Dio fedele ad un popolo infedele...
Porco can...
Mosè non fa neanche tempo a salire sul Sinai che quei 4 giudei smarsi....si fanno un vitello d'oro...

Dio dice...
Se anche una madre si dimenticasse del suo bambino io non mi dimenticherò del mio popolo...

Ma ovvio lui è Dio...ha le marce in più...

E quotidianamente assistiamo alla labirintite in cui si caccia un uomo che fa di sè stesso il suo Dio...


----------



## fruitbasket (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma amico mio...
> La mia tattica è diversa...
> Tu mi parli di correttezza e onestà...
> Ti dico di si con la testa, ma nel mio cuore penso quello che mi pare no?
> ...



Ineccepibile. per tornare al tema del topic: sei sempre stato così o è stato il tradimento subito? (se ti va di rispondere ovviamente!)


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si un valore...
> Mantenuto a forza con cinture di castità e pubbliche lapidazioni...


ma io l'aspetto religioso l'ho proprio messo da parte, sono secoli che non entro in chiesa
ma rispetto chi crede.

Tu vedi pubbliche lapidazioni di qualcuno ?
ah, allora viviamo in mondi diversi, io vedo le corna ormai erette a sistema di vita,
varietà di siti di incontri, estati dedicate alle corna ed elegia delle donne libere che trombano chi vogliono.

Sai cosa mi ha detto lo psichiatra?
"Non si preoccupi delle corna, le hanno tutti, basta non dirlo o non saperlo". 
CAZZO CHE DISCORSO INTELLIGENTE
Gli ho risposto, speriamo che lei diventi uno stambecco, così capisce.
Veramente io spero che quest'uomo prenda tante corna da disintegrare
lo stipite della porta, tante sono le stupidità che mi ha propinato.

ospite "g"


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Ricevuto, subito, confessato, scoperto o mai venuto a galla...
> come vi ha cambiato? in peggio, in meglio...
> Dal mio canto sento di star comprendendo appieno l'espressione "l'uomo può sbagliare". Prima era una frase di rito, oggi la vivo sulla mia pelle e ci faccio i conti tutti i minuti, un momento mi sembra metabolizzata, l'ora dopo mi pare che non ci sia spazio per certi errori, ma so che devo farcene i conti, perchè in realtà è così. Per il resto non so ancora dove sto andando...


Buongiorno signori e signore....non mi ha cambiato una virgola,a parte l'acquisto di una sim segreta.E qualche telefonata festiva..quando riesco.Forse e'aumentata l'autostima..ovviamente anche l'assoluta mancanza di scrupoli.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

...aspetta ....frena....
ora ci spieghi per benino cosa è questa SIM segreta
 dove si vende e quanto costa.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...aspetta ....frena....
> ora ci spieghi per benino cosa è questa SIM segreta
> dove si vende e quanto costa.


scusa amico io vado sempre di fretta...non sono stato chiaro...e'una normalissima sim....ma che esista lo sappiamo io e ''lei''...l'ho messa in un vecchissimo cell..che ''abita''dentro un cassetto della mia scrivania.sempre.


----------



## free (3 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno signori e signore....*non mi ha cambiato una virgola,a parte l'acquisto di una sim segreta*.E qualche telefonata festiva..quando riesco.Forse e'aumentata l'autostima..ovviamente anche l'assoluta mancanza di scrupoli.



pragmatismo applicato:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> È davvero singolare che chi tollera per se il fatto di tradire il proprio partner non tolleri che l'altro, magari per l'insorgere di qualche dubbio, non sbirci nelle tue cose. È antipatico, certo... ma con che faccia!


sono d'accordo.
Pensa che era sempre lui che mi seguiva, cercava di sbirciare nel cellulare. mi faceva scenate e tutto il resto e io non lo tradivo.
Gli avevo promesso che non l'avrei fatto perchè mi aveva spiegato che ne sarebbe morto.
Quindi la sera che ho deciso di guardare il suo cellulare, mi sono sentita malissimo, perchè violavo la sua intimità ma considerato che mi trattava ormai d mesi come una pazza visionaria, trattandomi pure male...sai com'è.
Detto questo, passato il momento contingente, non ho mai più preso in mano il suo cellulare per controllare.
Anzi. Mai più nemmeno fatto un controllo in genere.
Non sono una poliziotta.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questo lo dici tu....la fedeltà è stato per secoli un valore, a parte il principio religioso (quello è riguarda chi crede in Dio).
> Tanto è radicato come concetto sociale, che lo ritrovi nelle norme del codice civile e cilivisticamente l'infedeltà
> è sanzionata in certe ipotesi.  Il tradimento conclamato che crea sofferenza all'altro coniuge implica certe conseguenze.
> E passiamo alla tanta detestata morale.
> ...



infatti ho detto secondo me, mica secondo tutti.
Ribadisco che non sono cambiata.
Faccio cose che avrei fatto tranquillamente anche prima.
Io sono sempre stata una traditrice dichiarata, in quanto la fedeltà sessuale non è una cosa che richiedo dal mio partner e di conseguenza non do.
Ma per il mio compagno, fedelissimo, era basilare. Lui ci credeva. Ne sarebbe morto. Un mio tradimento sarebbe stato per lui come ucciderlo, quindi ho decretato che lui  valesse la pena essere fedele.
Come avrei potuto fargli del male se lo amavo?
E infatti non ho tradito per sette anni, convintamente.
Ma poi ha tradito lui e sono semplicemente tornata ad essere quello che ero.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.
> Pensa che era sempre lui che mi seguiva, cercava di sbirciare nel cellulare. mi faceva scenate e tutto il resto e io non lo tradivo.
> Gli avevo promesso che non l'avrei fatto perchè mi aveva spiegato che ne sarebbe morto.
> Quindi la sera che ho deciso di guardare il suo cellulare, mi sono sentita malissimo, perchè violavo la sua intimità ma considerato che mi trattava ormai d mesi come una pazza visionaria, trattandomi pure male...sai com'è.
> ...



Io invece vivo tipo caserma della Digos...tutto questo per una stupida leggerezza che risale a ben 9mesi fa.
Comunque Tebe io penso che se davvero una persona ti interessa..e'normalissimo esserne gelosi e stare in campana.
Forse tu non controlli..perche'il rapporto non e'poi tanto importante.Dico bene??


----------



## Ultimo (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti ho detto secondo me, mica secondo tutti.
> Ribadisco che non sono cambiata.
> Faccio cose che avrei fatto tranquillamente anche prima.
> Io sono sempre stata una traditrice dichiarata, in quanto la fedeltà sessuale non è una cosa che richiedo dal mio partner e di conseguenza non do.
> ...


Credo che tu mi reputi un fedele giusto? 

Ora indipendentemente dalla mia domanda, credo che siamo tutti d'accordo a pensare che l'uomo sia poligamo, no ?

Ok, ma sappiamo che dobbiamo convivere con certe "costrizioni sociali del secolo," credo questo sia un normale pensiero accettabile. 

Ora mi riporto a quello che tu scrivi, dici che fondamentalmente sei poligama, come tutti, per poligamia io intendo, avere di quei rapporti occasionali quando si incontra chi ti attrae in maniera particolare. Però tu hai deciso di essere fedele a chi era un fedele, e solo per questo rimanevi fedele. 
Il discorso è semplice, chiaro. Ma non mi torna qualcosa, se Mattia ti ha tradito, ed adesso è pentito vuol dire che non è fedele? vuol dire che uno sbaglio nella vita non è ammesso? 

La fedeltà non è sinonimo di non sbaglio, la fedeltà è un "principio" a cui si crede, e si può sbagliare, non si dovrebbe ma si può sbagliare. 

Se tu tradisci perchè Mattia ti ha tradito non trovo sia ammissibile come scelta, a meno che la questione non si discuta in due, non ha senso vivere sempre con la persona che sai che, fondamentalmente è fedele. 

O no Tebe ?


----------



## exStermy (3 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa amico io vado sempre di fretta...non sono stato chiaro...e'una normalissima sim....ma che esista lo sappiamo io e ''lei''...l'ho messa in un vecchissimo cell..che ''abita''dentro un cassetto della mia scrivania.sempre.


abita nel cassetto ma i viaggi li fa nel vano della ruota di scorta...

armeno pija un po' d'aria...porello...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io invece vivo tipo caserma della Digos...tutto questo per una stupida leggerezza che risale a ben 9mesi fa.
> Comunque Tebe io penso che se davvero una persona ti interessa..e'normalissimo esserne gelosi e stare in campana.
> Forse tu non controlli..perche'il rapporto non e'poi tanto importante.*Dico bene??[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo che tu mi reputi un fedele giusto?
> 
> Ora indipendentemente dalla mia domanda, credo che siamo tutti d'accordo a pensare che l'uomo sia poligamo, no ?
> 
> ...


Il discorso non è così semplice.
Io non ho tradito perchè mattia mi ha tradito, e infatti ho tradito a tre anni dal suo tradimento.
Semplificando al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, si può dire che chi si loda si imbroda.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io invece vivo tipo caserma della Digos...tutto questo per una stupida leggerezza che risale a ben 9mesi fa.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il discorso non è così semplice.
> Io non ho tradito perchè mattia mi ha tradito, e infatti ho tradito a tre anni dal suo tradimento.
> Semplificando al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, si può dire che chi si loda si imbroda.



Mi hai risposto. Accetto la risposta, ma sai bene che non sei stata del tutto sincera.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi hai risposto. Accetto la risposta, ma sai bene che non sei stata del tutto sincera.


libero di pensarla come vuoi sulla mia sincerità.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> libero di pensarla come vuoi sulla mia sincerità.



Ci mancherebbe altro, premettendo una cosa però, non ero offensivo, o perlomeno non volevo esserlo.

Perchè nella mia risposta, pensavo a motivazioni come la rabbia, come il crearsi delle alternative proprie su cui basare delle convinzioni, alternative a qualcosa che non si ha più. E quindi la ricerca dello stare bene in qualsiasi maniera.

Tebe non credo nel tradimento come stile di vita nella persona che sta bene. E credo che tutti siano d'accordo su questo. 

Vogliamo liberarci da quelle costrizioni di fedeltà? bene, battiamoci per questo, anzi si batta chi non vuole la fedeltà ma vuole la libertà di poter concedersi delle, chiamiamole scappatelle atte soltanto a stare bene.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe altro, premettendo una cosa però, non ero offensivo, o perlomeno non volevo esserlo.
> 
> Perchè nella mia risposta, *pensavo a motivazioni come la rabbia, come il crearsi delle alternative proprie su cui basare delle convinzioni, alternative a qualcosa che non si ha più. E quindi la ricerca dello stare bene in qualsiasi maniera.*
> 
> ...


no Clà, non mi sono sentita offesa, ma è proprio il neretto che non capisco e non mi appartiene.
Rabbia di che?
Alternative?
Quello che hai scritto è probabilmente quello che hai provato tu, non io ecco perchè ti riesce difficile credere e accettare che qualcun altro, io in questo caso, sia assolutamente distante da questi percorsi mentali.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> pure io non tollero, e mai tollerato, che si ficcanasi nelle cose mie, ma è davvero un rischio inutile.
> Alla fine non hai mai la matematica certezza che nessuno ficcanasi di nascosto.



Alla fine non ho la certezza matematica neanche che domani o tra un ora ci sarò ancora, e neanceh che fra qualche minuto non possa accadere qualcosa che mi cambia la vita e dal quale devo dire : 
Ok da ora punto e a capo si ricomincia ...
quindi niente promesse ,niente progetti  niente patti se non con me stessa che neanche lì non è facile mantenere ...
Da lì in avanti so che io ti voglio bene ,che ti amo e so di essere ricambiata se poi i parametri nel dimostrarlo non sono gli stessi è solo perchè ogni individuo ha un modo diverso nel dimostrarlo .


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Ricevuto, subito, confessato, scoperto o mai venuto a galla...
> come vi ha cambiato? in peggio, in meglio...
> Dal mio canto sento di star comprendendo appieno l'espressione "l'uomo può sbagliare". Prima era una frase di rito, oggi la vivo sulla mia pelle e ci faccio i conti tutti i minuti, un momento mi sembra metabolizzata, l'ora dopo mi pare che non ci sia spazio per certi errori, ma so che devo farcene i conti, perchè in realtà è così. Per il resto non so ancora dove sto andando...


Credo che la mia firma sia abbastanza chiara: non provo più nulla per nessuno.

Devo ancora capire se è un bene o un male al giorno d'oggi.


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe altro, premettendo una cosa però, non ero offensivo, o perlomeno non volevo esserlo.
> 
> Perchè nella mia risposta, pensavo a motivazioni come la rabbia, come il crearsi delle alternative proprie su cui basare delle convinzioni, alternative a qualcosa che non si ha più. E quindi la ricerca dello stare bene in qualsiasi maniera.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Alla fine non ho la certezza matematica neanche che domani o tra un ora ci sarò ancora, e neanceh che fra qualche minuto non possa accadere qualcosa che mi cambia la vita e dal quale devo dire :
> Ok da ora punto e a capo si ricomincia ...
> quindi niente promesse ,niente progetti  niente patti se non con me stessa che neanche lì non è facile mantenere ...
> Da lì in avanti so che io ti voglio bene ,che ti amo e so di essere ricambiata se poi i parametri nel dimostrarlo non sono gli stessi è solo perchè ogni individuo ha un modo diverso nel dimostrarlo .



sono assolutamente d'accordo, ma il punto era un altro.
Non puoi certo sapere e controllare il fatto che fra un ora possiamo essere stecchiti, ma posso sicuramente controllare il fatto di cancellare un sms per evitare che venga letto da chi non voglio e quindi evitare determinate conseguenze.
Questo è sicuramente in mio potere.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe altro, premettendo una cosa però, non ero offensivo, o perlomeno non volevo esserlo.
> 
> Perchè nella mia risposta, pensavo a motivazioni come la rabbia, come il crearsi delle alternative proprie su cui basare delle convinzioni, alternative a qualcosa che non si ha più. E quindi la ricerca dello stare bene in qualsiasi maniera.
> 
> ...


Tutti tranne me, e lo sai.
Sono mesi che lo dico e lo scrivo.
Del tradimento sessuale non me ne frega una cippa di niente.
L'importante è che la mia coppia sia coppia.
Ma il punto è che non sento il tradimento sessuale come un tradimento.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Credo che la mia firma sia abbastanza chiara: non provo più nulla per nessuno.
> 
> Devo ancora capire se è un bene o un male al giorno d'oggi.


Dal mio punto di vista assolutamente un male


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non so perchè è così difficile accettare il fatto che non sono gelosa per nulla e il controllo non è proprio nel mio dna.
> ...


----------



## Daniele (3 Dicembre 2012)

Come sono cambiato? Io ero un introverso con la capacità di comunicare all'esterno...riuscivo a comunicare una parte di me e questo era un bene, anni ed anni per imparare a farlo, poi un bel giorno una ragazza mi ha fatto del male, ma ho voluto credere ancora di riuscire a fare quello che facevo prima...poi la seconda mi ha bastonato in maniera incredibile lasciandomi chiuso in me, incapace di vedermi come realmente sono, quello che percepisco di me è putrido, quindi ci sto alquanto male. Vivo se per questo nascosto al mondo e tutto quello che si può vedere di me è la mia maschera, quella che in occasioni di problema viene fuori e cerca di salvare un immane disastro esterno.
Da cosa noto che sono danneggiato? Non riesco andare nel posto di lavoro della mia compagna e chiedere qualcosa a qualcuno...non so spiegarmelo, proprio non ce la faccio a chiedere neppure dove si trovi lei, mentre dappertutto riesco a farlo.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > gelosa per nulla??mahhh...quando hai raccontato il tradimento di mattia non sembrava affatto.
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo, ma il punto era un altro.
> Non puoi certo sapere e controllare il fatto che fra un ora possiamo essere stecchiti, ma posso sicuramente controllare il fatto di cancellare un sms per evitare che venga letto da chi non voglio e quindi evitare determinate conseguenze.
> Questo è sicuramente in mio potere.


Hai ragione...
Tornando al punto non é sicurezza o quant'altro il motivo per cui non si cancellano ...almeno per me che non cancello sms , n'è la cronologia delle chiamate ...
Poi bhó a me molti discorsi sembrano assurdi ...
ma tantè è un problema mio 
e di come la mia vita di coppia e sociale è impostata da qualche anno a questa parte...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quello è stato tradimento. Si era innamorato. Pensava di stare con lei e farci figli.
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (3 Dicembre 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhh

beh a me il tradimento mi ha deluso....ma non mi ha cambiata...
io sono quella che ero...e sarò qual che sono...credo...
fose mi ha resa un pò diffidente...ma oltre questa non mi ha cambiato...
e poi...
adesso come adesso dico che non mi sembra un valido motivo per cambiare...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Ricevuto, subito, confessato, scoperto o mai venuto a galla...
> come vi ha cambiato? in peggio, in meglio...
> Dal mio canto sento di star comprendendo appieno l'espressione "l'uomo può sbagliare". Prima era una frase di rito, oggi la vivo sulla mia pelle e ci faccio i conti tutti i minuti, un momento mi sembra metabolizzata, l'ora dopo mi pare che non ci sia spazio per certi errori, ma so che devo farcene i conti, perchè in realtà è così. Per il resto non so ancora dove sto andando...


mai venuto a galla nei particolari il suo...
cambiata si nel senso che se non imparavo a mettere da parte l'orgoglio lo avrei ,forse perso...
Nel mio , avvenuto dopo anni, ha cambiato il modo di vedere il tradimento e cioè che è possibile tradire senza compromettere i sentimenti che provi per il partner ufficiale ...
sempre se non ci sono problemi di base dove allora forse prima sarebbe logico cercare di risolvere ...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Praga???si mi hanno raccontato...amici che ci vanno..ovviamente non per bere la birra...sesso a buon mercato dicono...
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhh
> 
> beh a me il tradimento mi ha deluso....ma non mi ha cambiata...
> io sono quella che ero...e sarò qual che sono...credo...
> ...



:singleeye:Sono daccordo con te...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....mettiamola così.
> Almeno avete la sicurezza che non sono dei traditori seriali perchè se lo fossero non li avreste mai beccati per gli sms.
> nessun _vero_ traditore si fa beccare per quelli.


Non conta la prudenza del traditore, ma dell'amante perché anche il traditore fa la doccia o dorme e se l'amante manda messaggi in momenti inopportuni (che crede sicuri) il traditore viene beccato.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Dicembre 2012)

*Tebe*

La coppia è coppia, nella tua coppia tu non sei reale, saresti reale se il tuo compagno sapesse, ma il tuo compagno non sa.

Cosa ne deduci ? 

Intanto cerchiamoci il significato di coppia, trascendiamo il matrimonio la fedeltà e tutti quei valori di cui io sono pregno e che tu conosci. 

A questo punto la coppia se è coppia per chi è coppia? per te? per Mattia?
Per entrambi?
Si ma tutto falso se ci si nasconde. 

La scelta di un compagno presuppone rispetto se non ci affidiamo a dei valori a cui io credo. No Tebe? 

Ed il rispetto non si porta mentendo per far del bene. O perlomeno non ci ci si arroga il diritto di decidere per gli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

Vale ha detto:


> Purtroppo nel caso di mio marito invece non escluderei neppure quello, dalla 'pazza' ho saputo di tutto, quindi temo mi abbia tradita praticamente sempre. Uno in particolare mi ha colpita, anche perchè lo avevo già pensato allora, parlo del lontano 1988. Il *perchè è andato a raccontarglielo per me è un mistero*. Naturalmente lui nega anche quello.
> 
> Solo che solo quest'ultima lo tempestava di messaggini, e, ripeto, quel pomeriggio per lui io non dovevo rientrare, ero appena uscita.


Per non farla sentire in colpa?
Per rassicurarla che "non vado d'accordo da sempre...stiamo insieme solo per i figli"?
Per vantarsi che non è un morto di fame e ne ha avute altre?
Per simulare intimità?
Perché aveva bisogno di parlarne con qualcuno?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma amico mio...
> La mia tattica è diversa...
> Tu mi parli di correttezza e onestà...
> Ti dico di si con la testa, ma nel mio cuore penso quello che mi pare no?
> ...


Mi sembri una persona molto triste.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe altro, premettendo una cosa però, non ero offensivo, o perlomeno non volevo esserlo.
> 
> Perchè nella mia risposta, pensavo a motivazioni come la rabbia, come il crearsi delle alternative proprie su cui basare delle convinzioni, alternative a qualcosa che non si ha più. E quindi la ricerca dello stare bene in qualsiasi maniera.
> 
> ...


Perché fanno stare bene?
Non fai sesso con Mattia o non abbastanza?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembri una persona molto triste.


Ma dai...
Sul serio?
E perchè mai di grazia?


----------



## Annuccia (3 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Mi fidavo. Mi fidavo delle amiche, del marito, del panettiere e del dottore. Mi fidavo dei buoni sentimenti, degli affetti, del voler bene. Mi fidavo della verità, dei principi, dei valori.
> Dopo quello che ho subito.....vedo l'ombra a tutti e tutto. E ho perso la fiducia negli altri. Ecco cosa mi ha fatto scoprire il tradimento.



puoi perdere fiducia nei confronti di tuo marito....ma non per il resto del mondo....
tuo mrito ha sbagliato con te...non gli altri...
un'amica ti ha tradito...ma non tutte le amiche lo fanno...accanto a te avrai anche quelle che ti vogliono sul serio bene...ma tu non le vedi...
non permettere ad un evento di coinvolgere TUTTA la tua vita....
io non lo permetterei mai..


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> puoi perdere fiducia nei confronti di tuo marito....ma non per il resto del mondo....
> tuo mrito ha sbagliato con te...non gli altri...
> un'amica ti ha tradito...ma non tutte le amiche lo fanno...accanto a te avrai anche quelle che ti vogliono sul serio bene...ma tu non le vedi...
> non permettere ad un evento di coinvolgere TUTTA la tua vita....
> io non lo permetterei mai..


Quoto e approvo


----------



## Ultimo (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché fanno stare bene?
> Non fai sesso con Mattia o non abbastanza?



Ehm la domanda è posta a me ?

Io non faccio sesso con Mattia, e se fosse mica lo direi a Tebe. :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Credo che la mia firma sia abbastanza chiara: non provo più nulla per nessuno.
> 
> Devo ancora capire se è un bene o un male al giorno d'oggi.



scusa ma non ci credo...
il risentimento che hai nei confronti di tua moglie è comunque un provare qualcosa ...
sbaglio?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai...
> Sul serio?
> E perchè mai di grazia?


Esce da tutto quello che ho letto.
Non ti fidi di nessuno e pensi che tutti abbiano secondi fini.
Non credi che nessuno ti possa voler bene.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esce da tutto quello che ho letto.
> Non ti fidi di nessuno e pensi che tutti abbiano secondi fini.
> Non credi che nessuno ti possa voler bene.


Ma per carità...
Ma per l'amor del cielo...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehm la domanda è posta a me ?
> 
> Io non faccio sesso con Mattia, e se fosse mica lo direi a Tebe. :mrgreen:


Ho sbagliato 
:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per carità...
> Ma per l'amor del cielo...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Meglio.
Per te.
Però non lo fai capire.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo


sera farfalla....
grazie...


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> scusa ma non ci credo...
> il risentimento che hai nei confronti di tua moglie è comunque un provare qualcosa ...
> sbaglio?


Ma no, nemmeno quello. Mi capita di pensarci ancora, ma non c'è più la rabbia. Mi sono arreso, ho lasciato che tutto facesse il suo corso.

Ora dove prima passava un fiume, è rimasto solo un arido canyon.

'mazza che poeta improvvisato.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma no, nemmeno quello. Mi capita di pensarci ancora, ma non c'è più la rabbia. Mi sono arreso, ho lasciato che tutto facesse il suo corso.
> 
> Ora dove prima passava un fiume, è rimasto solo un arido canyon.
> 
> 'mazza che poeta improvvisato.




se ti arrendi non puoi andare oltre...
se stai male non devi arrenderti a questa condizione...
se ti arrendi è un problema tuo e solo tuo...
se invece cerci di combatterlo magari puoi anche vincerlo...



ma non cambia nulla se stai seduto su un sasso a guardare l'arido canyon...
ti piace vivere così?


----------



## sera (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero quando sei infigato di una lei ti attrae molto più che un miserabile barattolo di nutella...
> E per non dire di quando lei è lì con te, ma essendo infigata...ossia innamorata...ha il cuore e la testa altrove...
> ma intanto è lì con te...
> 
> Le scelte di pinocchio...tra lucignolo e la scuola....



in effetti ho il limite di attribuire una certa dignità all'essere umano, quindi la vedo come una scelta.
poi, per carità, se lo si vuole vedere come un veicolo pilotato solo dall'istinto...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

sera ha detto:


> in effetti ho il limite di attribuire una certa dignità all'essere umano, quindi la vedo come una scelta.
> poi, per carità, se lo si vuole vedere come un veicolo pilotato solo dall'istinto...


Mah è solo il nostro orgoglio che ci fa credere di scegliere liberamente...
A ben vedere se ci analizziamo a fondo...( e non vuol dire mettersi un dito nel culo)
Ci rendiamo conto di quanti nostri comportamenti e scelte siano fortemente condizionati da cultura e circostanze no?

Comunque ho scelto di essere miliardario...
E ho scelto di evadere tutta l'iva che riesco
Ho scelto di non pagare l'imu
e di seminare debiti ovunque...

Ho scelto di non pagare più nessuno...
Nè Enel, nè tim, nè vodafone...basta mi sono rotto i coglioni...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lothy ...
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma no, nemmeno quello. Mi capita di pensarci ancora, ma non c'è più la rabbia. Mi sono arreso, ho lasciato che tutto facesse il suo corso.
> 
> Ora dove prima passava un fiume, è rimasto solo un arido canyon.
> 
> 'mazza che poeta improvvisato.



Secondo me si è solo gelato il fiume...:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti ho detto secondo me, mica secondo tutti.
> Ribadisco che non sono cambiata. Faccio cose che avrei fatto tranquillamente anche prima.
> Io sono sempre stata una traditrice dichiarata, in quanto la fedeltà sessuale non è una cosa che richiedo dal mio partner e di conseguenza non do. Ma per il mio compagno, fedelissimo, era basilare. Lui ci credeva. Ne sarebbe morto. Un mio tradimento sarebbe stato per lui come ucciderlo, quindi ho decretato che lui  valesse la pena essere fedele.
> Come avrei potuto fargli del male se lo amavo? E infatti non ho tradito per sette anni, convintamente.
> Ma poi ha tradito lui e sono semplicemente tornata ad essere quello che ero.


evidentemente sto sbagliando persona.
Io mi ricordo il racconto di una "Tebe" che era mezzo morta di gelosia per aver scoperto il tradimento
del marito, del fatto che lui si rotolava nelle lenzuola dicendo "ti amo" con l'amante ecc.ecc.
per una sorta di ripicca quella "Tebe" divenne traditrice. 
Sicuramente c'è un errore di persona, scusami 

ospite "g"


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Francamente non ho mai capito come mai io cesso e rospo sia finito sempre in leto con done una mejo dell'altra...
> O almeno io le ho sempre trovate tutte bellissime...
> 
> E me so godù...
> ...


Embè. le ho viste le strafighe che ti sei trombato. vai da un oculista. ma da un luminare. poi esistono pure i coprofagi e i zoofili e allora alzo le 
mani. hai vinto tu per manifesta inferiorità (la tu. manco a dirlo)
Angelo


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> evidentemente sto sbagliando persona.
> Io mi ricordo il racconto di una "Tebe" che era mezzo morta di gelosia per aver scoperto il tradimento
> del marito, del fatto che lui si rotolava nelle lenzuola dicendo "ti amo" con l'amante ecc.ecc.
> per una sorta di ripicca quella "Tebe" divenne traditrice.
> ...




no ricordi bene...l'ha scritto davvero.Ma sai come Tebe mica ha 30 anni...:mrgreen::mrgreen:...e si dimentica quello che scrive.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Embè. le ho viste le strafighe che ti sei trombato. vai da un oculista. ma da un luminare. poi esistono pure i coprofagi e i zoofili e allora alzo le
> mani. hai vinto tu per manifesta inferiorità (la tu. manco a dirlo)
> Angelo Merda


Peccato non poterti approvare...


----------



## sera (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah è solo il nostro orgoglio che ci fa credere di scegliere liberamente...
> A ben vedere se ci analizziamo a fondo...( e non vuol dire mettersi un dito nel culo)
> Ci rendiamo conto di quanti nostri comportamenti e scelte siano fortemente condizionati da cultura e circostanze no?
> 
> ...



o magari la nostra superficialità, il nostro opportunismo a farci credere di non avere alcuna scelta.
dipende dai punti di vista, come sempre.

comunque eravamo agli istinti, adesso siamo arrivati alla cultura e alle circostanze.
tutto tranne la volontà, eh?
l'essere umano è un povero incapace, in balìa degli istinti, dei condizionamenti culturali e delle circostanze.
prendo atto.

meglio giocare a monopoli, hai ragione.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Peccato non poterti approvare...


eh lo so che la tua vita gira intorno a queste cose. oggi ti hanno scritto che sei un uomo triste. aggiungiamoci patetico e accendiamo


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh lo so che la tua vita gira intorno a queste cose. oggi ti hanno scritto che sei un uomo triste. aggiungiamoci patetico e accendiamo
> 
> Angelo Merda


Si mi piace molto...
[video=youtube;V04QdGuFHYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V04QdGuFHYQ&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si mi piace molto...
> [video=youtube;V04QdGuFHYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V04QdGuFHYQ&feature=fvst[/video]


aggiungo monotematico autistico. un quadro compassionevole


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La coppia è coppia, nella tua coppia tu non sei reale, saresti reale se il tuo compagno sapesse, ma il tuo compagno non sa.
> 
> Cosa ne deduci ?
> 
> ...





mai fatto


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché fanno stare bene?
> Non fai sesso con Mattia o non abbastanza?


hai quotato Ultimo chiedendogli se fa sesso con Mattia?

Ultimo, mi nascondi qualcosa?

:scared:


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> intendo che e'normale essere gelosi di chi ami.



sarà. Ripeto che non lo sono. mai stata. 
Sono però possessiva, in maniera strana.
La persona la devo sentire mia, ma non fisicamente. Mia in senso più ampio.
Non mi frega quello che fa con il suo corpo, ma mi interessa quello che prova con il cuore.

ma immagino che sia difficile da capire, infatti con mattia era  un problema.  Lui era molto geloso, or meno a forza di mostrizzarlo,  e non capiva come io non lo fossi.
Poi dopo tanti anni insieme ha capito che non è mancanza di amore è solo quello che sono.


----------



## abc (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> mai fatto


scusa eh, con tutta la simpatia, ma se hai scritto che se Mattia sapesse della tua relazione extra non escludi che potrebbe lasciarti, chi sta decidendo adesso di stare insieme?
lui che non sa?


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> evidentemente sto sbagliando persona.
> Io mi ricordo il racconto di una "Tebe" che era mezzo morta di gelosia per aver scoperto il tradimento
> del marito, del fatto che lui si rotolava nelle lenzuola dicendo "ti amo" con l'amante ecc.ecc.
> per una sorta di ripicca quella "Tebe" divenne traditrice.
> ...



di Tebe ci sono solo io.
E mattia si era innamorato dell'altra si.
ma mezza morta di gelosia non direi, ero incazzata a mina e non certo per la gelosia ma perchè aveva fatto entrare lei nella nostra coppia.
Io non sono gelosa di lei, non nego che ogni tanto mi dia fastidio, credo sia umano e comprensibile ma loro lavorano ancora insieme per esempio e la cosa non mi tange.
Mi irrito solo quando lui torna a casa incazzato perchè magari lei lo placca e gli vomita addosso, ancora a distanza di anni, quanto sa stato sia palle a scegliere me e non lei che era il grande amore della sua vita, e mi dispiace che Mattia sia ancora in qualche modo sotto.
E nessuna ripicca.
Ho tradito a tre anni dl suo tradimento. Nè vendetta, nè ripicca.
Se poi mi chiedi se lo avrei tradito se lui non mi avesse tradito a pelle ti dico no, probabilmente non avrei tradito, perchè per me una promessa è una promessa, e se fatta alla persona che amo, senza coercizione, vale doppio.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

abc ha detto:


> scusa eh, con tutta la simpatia, ma se hai scritto che se Mattia sapesse della tua relazione extra non escludi che potrebbe lasciarti, chi sta decidendo adesso di stare insieme?
> lui che non sa?



Credi davvero che Mattia non sappia che io possa tradire?
Quando gli ho detto e continuo a ripetere che la fedeltà non è più nella nostra coppia, credi che lui, conoscendomi così bene, abbia pensato
Ma noooo, me lo dice solo per farmi stare sulle spine.
Lui lo sa benissimo.


----------



## abc (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credi davvero che Mattia non sappia che io possa tradire?
> Quando gli ho detto e continuo a ripetere che la fedeltà non è più nella nostra coppia, credi che lui, conoscendomi così bene, abbia pensato
> Ma noooo, me lo dice solo per farmi stare sulle spine.
> Lui lo sa benissimo.



sapere che tu lo possa tradire non è sapere che tu lo tradisci, e mi sembri fin troppo sveglia per non cogliere la sostanziale differenza.
anche perchè ti si potrebbe obiettare, bene, se credi che già lo sappia, perchè non parlarne apertamente?


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sarà. Ripeto che non lo sono. mai stata.
> *Sono però possessiva, in maniera strana.
> La persona la devo sentire mia*, ma non fisicamente. Mia in senso più ampio.
> Non mi frega quello che fa con il suo corpo, ma mi interessa quello che prova con il cuore.
> ...



Secondo me è' cmq gelosia.

La gelosia sana, IMHO,  è quel pizzico di paura di perdere quella persona, importante per noi. Perchè sappiamo che non è scontato che stia con noi, amore o amico che sia. Non è proprietà, è persona.
E non sto polemizzando con il tuo "sentirla mia", penso di capire quello che intendevi.

Alcuni poi la gelosia la focalizzano sulla parte fisica. Ma non è che non la sentono anche in altri ambiti del rapporto.
Esiste la gelosia anche per gli amici. Per il maestro. Etc etc.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

sera ha detto:


> o magari la nostra superficialità, il nostro opportunismo a farci credere di non avere alcuna scelta.
> dipende dai punti di vista, come sempre.
> 
> comunque eravamo agli istinti, adesso siamo arrivati alla cultura e alle circostanze.
> ...


Si è in balia agli eventi...
Esci per strada...
Un auto ti tira sotto e amen...
Oggi ci siamo 
Domani non si sa...

Tanti italiani vogliono ad arrivare a fine mese con qualche euro da risparmiare...

Ma la sono contrastati dalla scelta dello stato di spremerli come limoni

per poi gettare la buccia...no?


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

abc ha detto:


> sapere che tu lo possa tradire non è sapere che tu lo tradisci, e mi sembri fin troppo sveglia per non cogliere la sostanziale differenza.
> anche perchè ti si potrebbe obiettare, bene, se credi che già lo sappia, *perchè non parlarne apertamente?*


*
*
perchè ci ho provato.
E mi ha detto che non vuole sapere.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai quotato Ultimo chiedendogli se fa sesso con Mattia?
> 
> Ultimo, mi nascondi qualcosa?
> 
> :scared:


Ho sbagliato 

Però la domanda era rivolta a te.
Perché senti il bisogno di rapporti sessuali extra?
Non ti basta il sesso con Mattia?
O dal sesso extra ricavi altro che ti dà soddisfazione che non trovi con lui?
Scusa, ma non ti ho letta molto e non capisco bene.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me è' cmq gelosia.
> 
> La gelosia sana, IMHO,  è quel pizzico di paura di perdere quella persona, importante per noi. Perchè sappiamo che non è scontato che stia con noi, amore o amico che sia. Non è proprietà, è persona.
> E non sto polemizzando con il tuo "sentirla mia", penso di capire quello che intendevi.
> ...


forse hai ragione, non lo so.
Ho sempre visto la gelosia come una cosa fisica non emotiva.
Sono gelosa del cuore di Mattia?
Si, ma ho sempre pensato fosse possessività.

Ok. Sono gelosa del cuore di mattia perchè è MIO e la prossima facocera che gli si avvicina FACCIO UN FOTTUTA STRAGE!!!:incazzato:

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> forse hai ragione, non lo so.
> Ho sempre visto la gelosia come una cosa fisica non emotiva.
> Sono gelosa del cuore di Mattia?
> Si, ma ho sempre pensato fosse possessività.
> ...



Sì, sei gelosa dell'amore di Mattia, come è normale che sia. Se fosse un oggetto, non ne saresti gelosa.

Saresti possessiva se, per evitare problemi lo gambizzassi in quello che fa, nelle persone che frequenta etc etc.
Visto che non lo fai, sorry, non lo sei


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato
> 
> Però la domanda era rivolta a te.
> Perché senti il bisogno di rapporti sessuali extra?
> ...


dal sesso extra ricavo altro, ma non perchè mattia non mi da quelle sensazioni, ma proprio non le ricerco in Mattia.
Sono proprio due cose distinte e separate.
nell'amante cerco qualcosa che nel compagno ufficiale non cerco, ma che addirittura se avesse non sarebbe il mio compagno ufficiale.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì, sei gelosa dell'amore di Mattia, come è normale che sia. Se fosse un oggetto, non ne saresti gelosa.
> 
> Saresti possessiva se, per evitare problemi lo gambizzassi in quello che fa, nelle persone che frequenta etc etc.
> Visto che non lo fai, sorry, non lo sei



mmmhhhhh...qualcosa non mi torna.
Però lui è mio e basta. MIO.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mmmhhhhh...qualcosa non mi torna.
> Però lui è mio e basta. MIO.



Scusa, non avevo colto 

:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> bugie, bugie, bugie....dire bugie a chi si ama (o si dovrebbe amare),hai colto perfettamente ...
> onore a te per la tua sincerità...un calcio sui denti a certi ipocrisie.
> 
> E un* bel mazzo di girasoli virtuali per te*, almeno un po' di sincerità in questa mattinata
> ospite "g"


Li accetto più che volentieri, grazie


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, non avevo colto
> 
> :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dal sesso extra ricavo altro, ma non perchè mattia non mi da quelle sensazioni, ma proprio non le ricerco in Mattia.
> Sono proprio due cose distinte e separate.
> *nell'amante cerco qualcosa* che nel compagno ufficiale non cerco, ma che addirittura se avesse non sarebbe il mio compagno ufficiale.


Cosa, esattamente?


----------



## abc (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> perchè ci ho provato.
> E mi ha detto che non vuole sapere.


ok.
non vuole sapere, quindi non sa. 
quindi non decide.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dal sesso extra ricavo altro, ma non perchè mattia non mi da quelle sensazioni, ma proprio non le ricerco in Mattia.
> Sono proprio due cose distinte e separate.
> nell'amante cerco qualcosa che nel compagno ufficiale non cerco, ma che addirittura se avesse non sarebbe il mio compagno ufficiale.


Riesci a spiegarlo?


----------



## oceansize (3 Dicembre 2012)

abc ha detto:


> ok.
> non vuole sapere, quindi non sa.
> quindi non decide.


A me invece pare che abbia scelto.
Rischia come rischia Tebe, ma ha scelto.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

abc ha detto:


> ok.
> non vuole sapere, quindi non sa.
> quindi non decide.



non mi hai letto prima allora.
Proprio perchè sa e mi conosce, non vuole la certezza.
ma sa. Eccome se sa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> certo come il temporale....apriamo l'ombrello.
> Il tradimento crea sfasci, può non succedere nulla (magari!) ma può portare nelle ipotesi minime ad una separazione
> con annessi e connessi e in ipotesi (per fortuna) marginali a fatti di cronaca nera. Basta aprire i quotidiani....
> Questo perché la fedeltà "non esiste" o "non esiste del tutto"? Ma scherziamo...
> ...


Noto un po' di livore.
Non ho nessun bisogno di dare giustificazioni morali alla mia vita, caro ospite g.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> A me invece pare che abbia scelto.
> Rischia come rischia Tebe, ma ha scelto.


Esatto.
Fa piacere leggere qualcuno che mi legge.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non mi hai letto prima allora.
> Proprio perchè sa e mi conosce, non vuole la certezza.
> ma sa. Eccome se sa.



detto da me.
Il patto di fedeltà è rotto, decidi se sei in grado di accettarlo, vuol dire esattamente quello.
Il patto è rotto.
Che poi io abbia tradito dopo tre anni e non subito è secondario.
Ma il patto. E'. Rotto.
Non va interpretato.

io ti tradirò, se ne vale la pena,per me ovvio.
Non è che devo girare con il mterasso sulla schiena.
magari non tradirò mai più.
Chi può dirlo?
Non è una prescrizione medica e non ho fame di cazzo


----------



## abc (3 Dicembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> A me invece pare che abbia scelto.
> Rischia come rischia Tebe, ma ha scelto.



se ignoro un dato essenziale che potrebbe modificare del tutto la mia decisione, dov'è la scelta?
c'è un'asimmetria di informazioni.
sceglie consapevolmente, decide la parte che ha più informazioni.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

abc ha detto:


> se ignoro un dato essenziale che potrebbe modificare del tutto la mia decisione, dov'è la scelta?
> c'è un'asimmetria di informazioni.
> sceglie consapevolmente, decide la parte che ha più informazioni.


nessuna simmetria ti assicuro.


----------



## abc (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non mi hai letto prima allora.
> Proprio perchè sa e mi conosce, non vuole la certezza.
> ma sa. Eccome se sa.



ti ho letto.
lui non vorrà la certezza, ma nemmeno tu vuoi dargliela.
e chissà come mai, dico io.

dai Tebe, non si prova a dire, si dice.
se si vuole dire, ovvio.


----------



## abc (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessuna simmetria ti assicuro.



toh, questo potrebbe essere un lapsus interessante.
nessuna simmetria, appunto.
lui non sa.

io avevo scritto asimmetria


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2012)

abc ha detto:


> ti ho letto.
> lui non vorrà la certezza, ma nemmeno tu vuoi dargliela.
> e chissà come mai, dico io.
> 
> ...



Scusa se mi intrometto.
Ma se la tua compagna viene e ti dice "d'ora in poi se mi va vado a letto con altri", mi sembra che tu abbia eccome la possibilità di scegliere.

Anche perchè qui si sta al cuore della questione della fedeltà.

Io penso che il mio compagno sia fedele se giorno dopo giorno lo sceglie, se lo vuole perchè crede che sia importante, non se vorrebbe tradirmi con tutto il cuore ma non ne ha la possibilità.
Quindi, se il mio compagno mi dice che il patto di fedeltà è rotto, per me è già un cambiamento. Non diventerà un cambiamento solo se effettivamente andrà a letto con qualcuna.
Quindi, penso che mi abbia dato la possibilità di scegliere.

[Poi, io vorrei invece sapere se mi tradisce e con chi. Niente particolari sessuali ma sapere, altrimenti mi sentirei cretina]


----------



## L'ignotolibertino (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi ha cambiata. Ha solo dato di nuovo ragione a ciò che ho sempre asserito. La fedeltà non esiste (per me e per quello che ho vissuto fino ad ora)


Concordo, forse esiste solo lafedeltà all'infedeltà :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ma come si fa a essere certi che avendo rapporti sessuali non si mette in pericolo la coppia. Si può fare sesso senza amore, ma cosa garantisce che da una relazione sessuale non si sviluppi altro?


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a essere certi che avendo rapporti sessuali non si mette in pericolo la coppia. Si può fare sesso senza amore, ma cosa garantisce che da una relazione sessuale non si sviluppi altro?


Nulla.
Solo l'amore che si prova per il compagno/a e il rispetto che si ha delle regole condivise. E l'impegno che si mette ogni giorno per conservare e rendere sempre vivo e fiorente il proprio amore. E la lucidità di sapere che cosa ci si può permettere e cosa no.
(In questo momento sto pensando a una coppia aperta)


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Dicembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> A me invece pare che abbia scelto.
> Rischia come rischia Tebe, ma ha scelto.






Anche io lo penso. Lo penso proprio. Tanto che, sotto parecchi punti di vista, credo che Tebe non tradisca affatto, "tradendo". Basta non dirglielo esplicitamente :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nulla.
> Solo l'amore che si prova per il compagno/a e il rispetto che si ha delle regole condivise. E l'impegno che si mette ogni giorno per conservare e rendere sempre vivo e fiorente il proprio amore. E la lucidità di sapere che cosa ci si può permettere e cosa no.
> (In questo momento sto pensando a una coppia aperta)


Un autocontrollo incredibile.
A meno che non si scelgano persone attraenti fisicamente, ma repellenti per tutti gli altri aspetti.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un autocontrollo incredibile.
> A meno che non si scelgano persone attraenti fisicamente, ma repellenti per tutti gli altri aspetti.



Bè, ci sono un sacco di bellissime persone nel mondo. Mica ci innamoriamo di tutte.

Cmq, non credo che serva più autocontrollo di quello che serve a mantenere la fedeltà.

Credo che per ognuna delle due cose serva molto amore e rispetto e autocontrollo e fiducia, per far funzionare le cose. E penso che per alcuni una cosa sia più congeniale dell'altra, non necessariamente più facile.


----------



## dacluny (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ami una persona. Parlo dell'amore vero, quello con la A maiuscola, quello che non tutti, in vita loro, riescono a vivere. Parlo di quel vero amore dove i dolori sono piu' delle gioie, di quell'amore che reputi e credi, invincibile. Lo paragoni ad uno stormo di uccelli che ormai, volano troppo alto, per essere facile preda di cacciatori. Quell'amore dove tutte le cose, tutti i fatti, le novita', le sconfitte e le vittorie, hanno piu' senso se condivise con lui/lei.

Poi, un giorno, ti accorgi, scopri.

Sincerita'. Parola che credevi importante, dote della quale, ne credevi pregna l'altra parte. Dove? Quando?

Illuso. Povero illuso.

Se quel giorno (forse scritto per chi fatalista) gli avvenimenti, non si fossero incastrati a quel modo, tu, non saresti mai tornato indietro nella tua casa. Tu, non avresti mai scoperto che lei, lei, era con lui.

Soffri, muori, il mondo ti casca addosso, non vedi vie d'uscita, non riesci a consolarti.

Quante domande. Chissa' da quanto tempo. Chissa' per quanto tempo, se oggi, non fosse stato oggi.

Lei e' importante. Non puo' lasciarti, non puoi lasciarla.

Continui.

Preso da mille paure, da mille dubbi e quel tarlo, li', rode......rode. Ti consoli, pensando a come avrai reagito tra un anno, due, tre....... ne hai bisogno.

Passa il tempo. Le vuoi bene, ti prende, l'ami....... l'ami diversamente, non piu' di quell'amore sincero, spontaneo, lindo, trasparente forse, innocente. Ma ti piace, molto.

Stai male, molto male. Devi assimilare, esorcizzare......... come?

Cio' che ti sembrava impossibile, inaccettabile, nemmeno accennabile, piano piano, noti che dentro te si fa strada.

Lei mi ha tradito, ha cercato, voluto e stata con un altro uomo. Sfrutta la situazione a tuo vantaggio, distruggi il dolore, rigiralo come credi, ma che ti possa dare, non piu' dolore, non piu' paure.

Lei non e' piu' quella di prima, lo sai. Per te, non e' piu' quella di prima, dentro te non lo e'. Inevitabile, il giocattolo si e' rotto.

Le vuoi bene, ti prende, l'ami.........cerca la tua soddisfazione, nella sua soddisfazione. E' il regalo piu' grande che una persona che ama, possa fare ad un'altra. 

Incitala a conoscere nuove persone, metti la sincerita' al primo posto, senza paura, cosi', come deve essere, per puro e vero rispetto reciproco.

E tu......tu, sappi trarne godimento dalla sua gioia e soddisfazione, se cio' e' cio' che vuole e cerca, godi al suo rientro, immaginandola sfinita ma soddisfatta. Godi al pensiero che questa sera, sara' fuori con l'altro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a essere certi che avendo rapporti sessuali non si mette in pericolo la coppia. Si può fare sesso senza amore, ma cosa garantisce che da una relazione sessuale non si sviluppi altro?




Beh, a me pare che la coppia rischi di essere messa in pericolo in ogni minuto della giornata, da incontri fortuiti al supermercato a relazioni umane al lavoro o in viaggio. Certo, facendo sesso fuori il rischio può essere un po' maggiore, credo, ma lo scopo della coppia non dovrebbe essere quello di essere mantenuta a tutti i costi. Dovrebbe farcela da sola, dovrebbe risultare vincente ad ogni confronto ogni giorno. Se non ce la fa, succede. Non conosco relazioni eterne, in ogni caso. Non nella nostra generazione.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti consiglio di dire a tua moglie di trombarsi tutto il circondario, sai che consapevolezza ti verrebbe? ce l'avresti scritta in faccia come è scritto alto fragile nei colli in spedizione.


Mentre per te non c'è speranza nemmeno in quel modo, povero coglioncello represso. Raglia, raglia


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2012)

dacluny ha detto:


> Ami una persona. Parlo dell'amore vero, quello con la A maiuscola, quello che non tutti, in vita loro, riescono a vivere. Parlo di quel vero amore dove i dolori sono piu' delle gioie, di quell'amore che reputi e credi, invincibile. Lo paragoni ad uno stormo di uccelli che ormai, volano troppo alto, per essere facile preda di cacciatori. Quell'amore dove tutte le cose, tutti i fatti, le novita', le sconfitte e le vittorie, hanno piu' senso se condivise con lui/lei.
> 
> Poi, un giorno, ti accorgi, scopri.
> 
> ...



Non so se ho capito bene.
Dopo essere stato tradito, per ritrovare la sincerità tra di voi, hai accettato, anzi no, addirittura hai incitato la tua compagna a fare sesso con altri?

Suoni molto confuso, un pizzico esaltato, non felice, comunque.


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mentre per te non c'è speranza nemmeno in quel modo, *povero coglioncello represso*. Raglia, raglia


Vabbè dai, represso proprio no.

Anzi, se mai esagera proprio nella mancanza di repressione


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, represso proprio no.
> 
> Anzi, se mai esagera proprio nella mancanza di repressione


Quelli che abbaiano di più son sempre i cani impauriti e repressi. Quelli alla catena, quelli affamati.


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Quelli che abbaiano di più son sempre *i cani impauriti e repressi*. Quelli alla catena, quelli affamati.


Infatti non stai parlando di un cane, ma di una persona.

Che, per quanto sgradevole e insopportabile su un forum, non può essere paragonata a un cane.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

abc ha detto:


> toh, questo potrebbe essere un lapsus interessante.
> nessuna simmetria, appunto.
> lui non sa.
> 
> io avevo scritto asimmetria


ho la A che si inceppa. 
Comunque ok.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto.
> Ma se la tua compagna viene e ti dice "d'ora in poi se mi va vado a letto con altri", mi sembra che tu abbia eccome la possibilità di scegliere.
> 
> Anche perchè qui si sta al cuore della questione della fedeltà.
> ...



appunto. Ma non se ne esce.
Mesi a fare gli stessi discorsi. Ma mica è colpa loro o mia che non ci spieghiamo è proprio un incomunicabilità di fondo, come quella che io non capirò mai, per esempio, come ci si possa sentire distrutti, umiliati e tutto il repertorio drammatico quando si scopre di essere traditi.
Non lo capisco, punto. E mi fermo, pur pensando che sia assurdo.
Per me appunto.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a essere certi che avendo rapporti sessuali non si mette in pericolo la coppia. Si può fare sesso senza amore, ma cosa garantisce che da una relazione sessuale non si sviluppi altro?



Non ce l'hai, e allora?
Non hai nemmeno la certezza che se non tradisci sarà amore per tutta la vita, no?


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Anche io lo penso. Lo penso proprio. Tanto che, sotto parecchi punti di vista, credo che Tebe non tradisca affatto, "tradendo". Basta non dirglielo esplicitamente :mrgreen:


No! No! No!
Io tradisco!!!!


e il fatto che abbia lasciato man e di fatto non ho un amante è secondario.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Infatti non stai parlando di un cane, ma di una persona.
> 
> Che, per quanto sgradevole e insopportabile su un forum, non può essere paragonata a un cane.


Chi è più cane? Chi nasce con la coda o chi abbaia ed aggredisce ad ogni piè sospinto?
Uomo è chi si comporta da uomo. Chi si comporta da cane, da somaro, da gorilla o da bue pretendendo di essere preso per essere umano insulta i cani, i somari, i gorilla, i buoi e pure gli umani.


----------



## passante (3 Dicembre 2012)

stasera siete superiori alle mie forze :unhappy: mi arrendo :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> appunto. Ma non se ne esce.
> Mesi a fare gli stessi discorsi. Ma mica è colpa loro o mia che non ci spieghiamo è proprio un incomunicabilità di fondo, come quella che io non capirò mai, per esempio, come ci si possa sentire distrutti, umiliati e tutto il repertorio drammatico quando si scopre di essere traditi.
> Non lo capisco, punto. E mi fermo, pur pensando che sia assurdo.
> Per me appunto.


Non ti leggo da mesi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ce l'hai, e allora?
> Non hai nemmeno la certezza che se non tradisci sarà amore per tutta la vita, no?


Non hai neanche la certezza di svegliarti domattina, ma se ti butti dalla finestra diminusci di una buona percentuale quella certezza.


----------



## free (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No! No! No!
> Io tradisco!!!!
> 
> 
> *e il fatto che abbia lasciato man *e di fatto non ho un amante è secondario.



non lo sapevo...


----------



## passante (3 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non lo sapevo...




lei non mi sta attenta, signorina 

 :maestra:


----------



## abc (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto.
> Ma se la tua compagna viene e ti dice "d'ora in poi se mi va vado a letto con altri", mi sembra che tu abbia eccome la possibilità di scegliere.
> 
> Anche perchè qui si sta al cuore della questione della fedeltà.
> ...



se il tuo compagno ti dice che il patto di fedeltà si è rotto ti sta prospettando una possibilità, non dichiarando un fatto (ti sto tradendo).
vuoi forse dire che per te sarebbe uguale, avrebbe lo stesso impatto, ti porterebbe alle stesse conclusioni?
non credo, anche perchè in potenza siamo tutti capaci di tutto, non c'è neanche bisogno di fare proclami. 
sono i fatti, la concretezza a fare la differenza, a dare la reale misura delle cose e la conseguente reale capacità di decidere.
il supporre, l'immaginare è ben altro dal sapere, dal confrontarsi con una certezza.

e, giustamente, tu vorresti sapere altrimenti...


----------



## free (3 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> lei non mi sta attenta, signorina
> 
> :maestra:



perchè tu lo sapevi?
pettegolo!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

Si il tradimento mi ha cambiato!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si il tradimento mi ha cambiato!
> 
> View attachment 6075


Che figo da morire, oh.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si il tradimento mi ha cambiato!
> 
> View attachment 6075


pensa prima com'eri:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa prima com'eri:rotfl:


Più basso ancora no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si il tradimento mi ha cambiato!
> 
> View attachment 6075


figo è riduttivo!!!!!:inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> figo è riduttivo!!!!!:inlove:


Ma non era già abbastanza ridotto?


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2012)

abc ha detto:


> se il tuo compagno ti dice che il patto di fedeltà si è rotto ti sta prospettando una possibilità, non dichiarando un fatto (ti sto tradendo).
> vuoi forse dire che per te sarebbe uguale, avrebbe lo stesso impatto, ti porterebbe alle stesse conclusioni?
> non credo, anche perchè in potenza siamo tutti capaci di tutto, non c'è neanche bisogno di fare proclami.
> sono i fatti, la concretezza a fare la differenza, a dare la reale misura delle cose e la conseguente reale capacità di decidere.
> ...



Se il mio compagno mi dice che la fedeltà sessuale per lui non ha valore e che è intenzionato ad andare a letto con altre, per me è MOLTO diverso dal supporre e immaginare.
E cambia PRIMA che effettivamente succeda.
Uno perchè, scusa, ma la possibilità di una scopatina extra non è che sia così difficile trovarla, ergo sarebbe solo una questione di tempo.
Due perchè, e è il punto principale, stiamo parlando di una questione di valori fondamentali.

Lui mi sta comunicando quello che succederà, e mi da così la possibilità di decidere PRIMA che succeda. Che è molto più di quello che fanno molti traditori.

No, non avrebbe lo stesso impatto.
Mi dici che sei fedele e scopro che sei a letto con un'altra? Mi hai tradito, mi hai mentito, mi hai trattato da cretina. 
Mi dici che intendi fare sesso con altre? Stai conservando il rispetto e la sincerità, e posso decidere se affrontare quello che succederà. Fino a che mi dice, secondo le regole, che effettivamente si è portato a letto la tizia, e allora scoprirò cosa effettivamente mi fa sentire, e vedrò se, come pensavo, questa cosa può essere assimilata o no. Ma non gli dirò che mi ha tradito, perchè non l'ha fatto.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non era già abbastanza ridotto?



ridotto ma concentrato...


----------



## passante (3 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè tu lo sapevi?
> pettegolo!:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ridotto ma concentrato...


Un ristretto di figaggine.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un ristretto di figaggine.



Quindi dovrebbe durare 5 volte di più dei normali flaconi


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quindi dovrebbe durare 5 volte di più dei normali flaconi


no, c'è solo il tappo:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quindi dovrebbe durare 5 volte di più dei normali flaconi


Devi allungarlo con l'acqua, però.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devi allungarlo con l'acqua, però.



nono ...l'acqua non serve si allunga da solo...


----------



## free (3 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


>



a noi _biutiful_ ci fa il solletico!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, c'è solo il tappo:mrgreen:


Non riesco a cogliere la tua ironia a questo giro...
ma a scanso di equivoci un bel rosso...che ne dici?
Rosso o verde? Che ne dici?


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non riesco a cogliere la tua ironia a questo giro...
> ma a scanso di equivoci un bel rosso...che ne dici?
> Rosso o verde? Che ne dici?


rosso, meritato:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No! No! No!
> Io tradisco!!!!
> 
> 
> *e il fatto che abbia lasciato man *e di fatto non ho un amante è secondario.


mmmm....interessante...
la di fatto come hai fatto a lasciarlo se non stavate insieme?
perchè il mio "fidanzato" mi ha detto che quando ci lasceremo  dovremo  restituirci 
tutti gli oggettini che ci siamo scambiati...
ma come faró a capire quando sarà il momento se di fatto non stiamo insieme????


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mmmm....interessante...
> la di fatto come hai fatto a lasciarlo se non stavate insieme?
> *perchè il mio "fidanzato" mi ha detto che quando ci lasceremo  dovremo  restituirci
> tutti gli oggettini che ci siamo scambiati...*
> ma come faró a capire quando sarà il momento se di fatto non stiamo insieme????


Un gentleman d'altri tempi.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mmmm....interessante...
> la di fatto come hai fatto a lasciarlo se non stavate insieme?
> perchè il mio "fidanzato" mi ha detto che quando ci lasceremo  *dovremo  restituirci
> tutti gli oggettini che ci siamo scambiati*...
> ma come faró a capire quando sarà il momento se di fatto non stiamo insieme????



Ma nooooo!!!! Non si restituiscono i regali!!!!


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un gentleman d'altri tempi.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

in effetti, Luna, non si fa così!


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un gentleman d'altri tempi.



Molto vintage...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma nooooo!!!! Non si restituiscono i regali!!!!


ma non sono regali ... sono scambi di oggetti ...
chesso io ti lascio le mutande tu mi dai un calzino ...o viceversa ...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> rosso, meritato:mrgreen:


Non mi cucchi...
:bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Molto vintage...


Pure vecchio?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pure vecchio?



Lo definisco diversamente giovane...


----------



## abc (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se il mio compagno mi dice che la fedeltà sessuale per lui non ha valore e che è intenzionato ad andare a letto con altre, per me è MOLTO diverso dal supporre e immaginare.
> E cambia PRIMA che effettivamente succeda.
> Uno perchè, scusa, ma la possibilità di una scopatina extra non è che sia così difficile trovarla, ergo sarebbe solo una questione di tempo.
> Due perchè, e è il punto principale, stiamo parlando di una questione di valori fondamentali.
> ...



ma una dichiarazione d'intenti non può assimilarsi ad un fatto, dai.
lui ti sta comunicando che 'potrebbe' succedere, non che sta succedendo.
nel fattempo è tutto un tesorocuoreammore con te, e il giorno che deve incontrare l'amante, a te dice candidamente che deve andare a dar da mangiare ai pesci rossi dello zio.

no, non ti sentiresti tradita, sarebbe sincero.
in fondo la postilla a pag. 7 redatta, letta e sottoscritta cinque anni prima lo prevedeva. 
beh, non menzionava proprio il sostentamento dei pesci rossi dello zio ugo, ma non si può essere oltremodo pignoli


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo definisco diversamente giovane...


Ahahahahahhahahahahah! Speriamo non diversamente duro, anche.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

abc ha detto:


> ma una dichiarazione d'intenti non può assimilarsi ad un fatto, dai.
> lui ti sta comunicando che 'potrebbe' succedere, non che sta succedendo.
> nel fattempo è tutto un tesorocuoreammore con te, e il giorno che deve incontrare l'amante, a te dice candidamente che deve andare a dar da mangiare ai pesci rossi dello zio.
> 
> ...



Mi comunica che succederà. Mi comunica un cambiamento a cui presto attenzione. A cui devo dare una risposta. 
Non mi dice "sai ogni tanto penso che forse chissà ma sono pensieri così".
Mi dice esattamente quello che pensa e che succederà.
E se non succede, NON cambia quello che mi ha comunicato.

Scusa. La tua lei ti dice che intende andare a letto con altri uomini. A te, non cambia? Le dici "ah vabbè vedremo quando mi dici che è successo"

Poi, su COME gestire una coppia aperte, non metto becco. Ognuna avrà il suo modo. Così come ogni coppia "normale".
Personalmente tollererei meno una bugia che il sesso con altre. Essere presa per cretina non credo che riuscirei a mandarlo giù.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahah! Speriamo non diversamente duro, anche.



ci sto lavorando


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

abc ha detto:


> ma una dichiarazione d'intenti non può assimilarsi ad un fatto, dai.
> lui ti sta comunicando che 'potrebbe' succedere, non che sta succedendo.
> nel fattempo è tutto un tesorocuoreammore con te, e il giorno che deve incontrare l'amante, a te dice candidamente che deve andare a dar da mangiare ai pesci rossi dello zio.
> 
> ...



Ok, so che sono prolissa e mi ripeto.

Ma la tua lei ti dice, appunto, in seguito a non so che avvenimento tra di voi, che lei non crede ora come non credeva prima alla fedeltà fisica, che per ora l'ha mantenuta per amor tuo, ma adesso ha cambiato idea quindi non manterrà più la fedeltà.

Te lo ripete.
Te lo ripete.

Poi un giorno arriva e ti dice "ho dato" e tu le dici che non ti ha dato modo di scegliere?

O, se al suo "per quanto riguarda il tradimento" tu cominci a fare *BABABABABBABAAB* mettendoti le mani sulle orecchie, non hai scelto, proprio con questa tua reazione?


----------



## abc (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi comunica che succederà. Mi comunica un cambiamento a cui presto attenzione. A cui devo dare una risposta.
> Non mi dice "sai ogni tanto penso che forse chissà ma sono pensieri così".
> Mi dice esattamente quello che pensa e che succederà.
> E se non succede, NON cambia quello che mi ha comunicato.
> ...



puoi prestare tutte le attenzioni che vuoi, ma non c'è bisogno di proclami se comunque poi menti e ti nascondi nel momento in cui passi alla pratica.
vedi che siamo arrivati ad un punto d'accordo: le balle.
alla eventuale sincerità della comunicazione non segue l'ancor più fondamentale trasparenza delle azioni.
come mai?

sapessi come sono ingrassati i pesci rossi dello zio ugo!


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti leggo da mesi.




sinceramente pensavo non mi avessi mai letta proprio
Non è polemica ho visto che ti sei registrata ad ottobre quindi ho dato per scontato che seguissi il forum da poco


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai neanche la certezza di svegliarti domattina, ma se ti butti dalla finestra diminusci di una buona percentuale quella certezza.


tradire come buttarsi giù da una finestra?

minchia, pesante


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sinceramente pensavo non mi avessi mai letta proprio
> Non è polemica ho visto che ti sei registrata ad ottobre quindi ho dato per scontato che seguissi il forum da poco


No dicevo che non sono mesi che leggo, perciò non ho letto tutto quello che hai scritto e probabilmente ho fatto domande a cui hai già risposto.


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non lo sapevo...





passante ha detto:


> lei non mi sta attenta, signorina
> 
> :maestra:



:mrgreen:

ho chiesto una pausa e credo sia a tempo indeterminato.

ovviamente sono triste perchè ero taaaaanto innamorataunhappy


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè tu lo sapevi?
> pettegolo!:mrgreen:



ficcanasa nel blog


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tradire come buttarsi giù da una finestra?
> 
> minchia, pesante


Non è un paragone è un'analogia.
Volevo dire che aumenta il rischio in modo notevole.


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mmmm....interessante...
> la di fatto come hai fatto a lasciarlo se non stavate insieme?
> perchè il mio "fidanzato" mi ha detto che quando ci lasceremo  dovremo  restituirci
> tutti gli oggettini che ci siamo scambiati...
> ma come faró a capire quando sarà il momento se di fatto non stiamo insieme????


che fai, i sofismi?:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma non sono regali ... sono scambi di oggetti ...
> chesso io ti lascio le mutande tu mi *dai un calzino *...o viceversa ...



porca miseria.
Gli devo restituire i calzini allegorici della prima volta?
NO! MIEI!:incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahah! Speriamo non diversamente duro, anche.


che fai, sfotti?
:blank:


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Il tradimento: come vi ha cambiati?*

Ormai sono tuoi


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> che fai, i sofismi?:unhappy:



veramentei sto facendo un filtrino ...ora...:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> porca miseria.
> Gli devo restituire i calzini allegorici della prima volta?
> NO! MIEI!:incazzato:



Non so come siete rimasti d'accordo ...
noi abbiamo questo patto... Per dire...


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un paragone è un'analogia.
> Volevo dire che aumenta il rischio in modo notevole.


dipende da come attui il tradimento.
Se improvvisamente cambi alcune abitudini o alcuni atteggiamenti e vedi l'altro spesso forse si, i rischi aumentano.
Ma se non cambi modus operandi e stai un pò accuorta e l'altro non è un tordo che ti manda sms, tipo,...insomma...la sfiga è sempre dietro l'angolo ma direi che abbassi i rischi in maniera notevole.


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ormai sono tuoi



:inlove:


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> veramentei sto facendo un filtrino ...ora...:mrgreen:



'starda...:incazzato:

che ti venga la tosse guarda
:blank:


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Il tradimento: come vi ha cambiati?*



Tebe ha detto:


> :inlove:


Ma sono bellissimi....


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma sono bellissimi....



....addosso a Man non tanto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dipende da come attui il tradimento.
> Se improvvisamente cambi alcune abitudini o alcuni atteggiamenti e vedi l'altro spesso forse si, i rischi aumentano.
> Ma se non cambi modus operandi e stai un pò accuorta e l'altro non è un tordo che ti manda sms, tipo,...insomma...la sfiga è sempre dietro l'angolo ma direi che abbassi i rischi in maniera notevole.


Intendevo i rischi per te di coinvlgimento sentimentale, non di essere beccata.
E' un tu/te ipotetico.
Invece per quanto riguarda l'essere beccati è sempre possibile ci sono tanti eventi imprevedibili: un incidente, una multa, un sms che viene inoltrato dal gestore in tempi differiti, un conoscente che ti incrocia,...
Ma non parlavo di questo rischio che nel tuo caso, non ipotetico, non ti riguarda perché hai detto che la possibilità che tu tradisca è nei patti.


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Il tradimento: come vi ha cambiati?*



Tebe ha detto:


> ....addosso a Man non tanto.


Ahahahah si infatti....


----------



## Daniele (4 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Credo che la mia firma sia abbastanza chiara: non provo più nulla per nessuno.
> 
> Devo ancora capire se è un bene o un male al giorno d'oggi.


E che cazzo Kid, sei tu che hai tradito tua moglie e che dopo l'hai felicemente abbandonata nelle pippe del tuo lato femminile, e che cazzo, tu le hai detto chiaramente "tradiscimi", ti sei chiuso in te stesso per quello che le hai fatto e l'hai estromessa, scusa, ma questo è un errore imperdonabile da parte tua e lei sola che magari soffriva alla fine si è fatta consolare dapprima a parole dal consolatore, e un mio caro amico che fece il consolatore mi disse chiaro e tondo che consolando il salsicciotto lo usi il più delle volte.
Riprenditi Kid, che anche se vi siete fatti male tutti e due...almeno siete ancora li.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto.
> Ma se la tua compagna viene e ti dice "d'ora in poi se mi va vado a letto con altri", mi sembra che tu abbia eccome la possibilità di scegliere.
> 
> Anche perchè qui si sta al cuore della questione della fedeltà.
> ...


Rispondo  a te, evito di rispondere a Tebe che evade le mie domande o sottolinea qualcosa, rispondo a te perchè capisco che sembra stia addosso a Tebe, e questo non mi va. Mi va di dialogare di discutere di capire quando si risponde integralmente e non sviando.

Quello che tu hai scritto è quello che spesso succede nella famiglia, nella coppia, si parla si discute, ma sono dialoghi atti al nulla, perchè tutti sappiamo bene che nel momento in cui si discute seriamente, qualsiasi discorso viene recepito nel suo vero senso, spesso invece si dialoga tanto per dialogare.

Ma se anche chicchessia avesse detto, da ora in avanti siamo liberi di poter avere qualche storia extra, dopo aver avuto la storia extra facciamo presente al partner. O magari siamo consapevoli che il dialogo di cui dicevamo prima era un non dialogo per cercarci delle scusanti a chissà che cosa ? 

Dai Nauu stiamo scrivendo, e scrivendo possiamo ipotizzare tutto quello che vogliamo.

Vogliamo avere un rapporto di coppia libero? Ecco dobbiamo essere liberi! liberi di poterlo fare senza nascondere nulla al partner, e nel momento in cui abbiamo un rapporto extra gli stiamo mentendo, e nel tempo ci stiamo arrogando il diritto di prendere decisioni anche per chi ci sta accanto, gli stiamo mentendo, ci stiamo mentendo e stiamo tradendo. Il partner noi stessi e la vita pure, perchè vivere nella menzogna non ha senso, e rovinare la vita di chi ti sta accanto, tradendolo, è da vili. Da vili  primo perchè stiamo mentendo a chi tradiamo e non abbiamo il coraggio di ridare la vita a chi vuole vivere una vita vera, e poi a noi stessi che cerchiamo mille alternative al nostro tradimento.


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ficcanasa nel blog



volo!:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rispondo  a te, evito di rispondere a Tebe che evade le mie domande o sottolinea qualcosa, rispondo a te perchè capisco che sembra stia addosso a Tebe, e questo non mi va. Mi va di dialogare di discutere di capire quando si risponde integralmente e non sviando.
> 
> Quello che tu hai scritto è quello che spesso succede nella famiglia, nella coppia, si parla si discute, ma sono dialoghi atti al nulla, perchè tutti sappiamo bene che nel momento in cui si discute seriamente, qualsiasi discorso viene recepito nel suo vero senso, spesso invece si dialoga tanto per dialogare.
> 
> ...


[A me non sembra che Tebe svicoli ma sono fatti vostri]

IO, perchè sono io, vorrei sapere. Se il mio partner va a letto con una, lo voglio sapere.
Ma ci sono persone che preferiscono non sapere.

Ci sono anche persone che preferiscono non dire.
Per me, per come la vedo io, se il mio compagno mi dice "d'ora in poi vado a letto con chi mi pare, e non ti dico quando succede", ecco, mi ha dato la scelta.
Per quanto MI riguarda, direi "o mi dici chi e quando succede, o ciao", ma se dico ok, stiamo assieme lo stesso, e poi scopro che si è fatto un'altra, anche raccontandomi palle per farlo, no, non dirò che non sono stata avvertita. Nè che mi ha ingannato. 

Non siamo scemi. Se lui/lei ci dice che si farà altri, mica ci vuole la sfera di cristallo per sapere che effettivamente succederà. Che ci vuole? Non serve essere dei modelli per trovare un'anima buona che voglia condividere un pò di letto.

Per me il punto è diverso. La maggior parte delle persone direbbe "ah sì vuoi andare a letto con altri? non mi va bene, ciao."
Ma una volta che dici ok stiamo assieme, che hai da recriminare? Io non ho sentito spesso dialoghi tra coppie in cui si parla di sesso libero. Non è una cosa come "dai compriamoci un televisore", non sono discorsi così, che poi si dimenticano e poi è come se nessuno li abbia fatti.

Al massimo, quando arriva il momento in cui effettivamente succede e effettivamente scopri (nel caso in cui non ci sia la regola di dirselo), si può realizzare che no, non sei in grado di sopportarlo e la coppia si rompe. Ma NON perchè c'è stato tradimento. NON c'è stato tradimento. Ai miei occhi.


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo i rischi per te di coinvlgimento sentimentale, non di essere beccata.
> E' un tu/te ipotetico.
> Invece per quanto riguarda l'essere beccati è sempre possibile ci sono tanti eventi imprevedibili: un incidente, una multa, un sms che viene inoltrato dal gestore in tempi differiti, un conoscente che ti incrocia,...
> Ma non parlavo di questo rischio che nel tuo caso, non ipotetico, non ti riguarda perché hai detto che la possibilità che tu tradisca è nei patti.


Mah..coinvolgimento sentimentale? Può capitare certo ma mai successo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> [A me non sembra che Tebe svicoli ma sono fatti vostri]
> 
> IO, perchè sono io, vorrei sapere. Se il mio partner va a letto con una, lo voglio sapere.
> Ma ci sono persone che preferiscono non sapere.
> ...



rispondo a te perchè Ultimo fa finta di non capire ciò che scrivo.
:mrgreen:


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mah..coinvolgimento sentimentale? Può capitare certo ma mai successo.



pinocchia...lo sanno anche i sassi:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> pinocchia...lo sanno anche i sassi:mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mah..coinvolgimento sentimentale? Può capitare certo ma mai successo.



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...si come no....Tebeeeeeeeeee..ti viene una naso lungo 3 km.......:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> [A me non sembra che Tebe svicoli ma sono fatti vostri]
> 
> IO, perchè sono io, vorrei sapere. Se il mio partner va a letto con una, lo voglio sapere.
> Ma ci sono persone che preferiscono non sapere.
> ...


Non sono tanto convinta.
Ci sono tantissime coppie che invece dicono "stiamo insieme finchè funziona e scegliamoci giorno per giorno" ma questo comporta un'aspettativa di totale sincerità. Ovvero se uno dei due incontra una persona che considera interessante per qualunque motivo ne parla con il compagno e condivide questo interesse così come condivide altri interessi. Non nel senso che devono piacere le stesse cose ma nel senso che se ne parla di un libro che si legge, di una canzone che piace, di un corso di bricolage o anche un corso cucina. Non si legge sempre gli stessi libri, non si ascolta la stessa musica il corso non lo si segue insieme, ma si racconta ciò che interessa. Non deve succedere che la persona con cui si sta condividendo la casa e la vita non sa che mi piace gigi d'alessio :mrgreen: che leggo le sfumature di grigio, che sto imparando a costruire sedie o che imparo a cucinare sushi. Allo stesso modo se uno frequenta un'altra perché ha un interesse sessuale non deve dire che nell'intervallo del lavoro ha mangiato un panino o lasciarlo credere se è andato al motel.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> [A me non sembra che Tebe svicoli ma sono fatti vostri]
> 
> IO, perchè sono io, vorrei sapere. Se il mio partner va a letto con una, lo voglio sapere.
> Ma ci sono persone che preferiscono non sapere.
> ...



Nausicaa, tutto quadra, tutto è chiaro, nel forum. 

Ma rimane nel forum, perchè ripeto quello che si scrive qua, è facile da scrivere. Facile fare battutine, e non capisco il perchè di certe battutine, anzi lo capisco eccome,  le battutine servono soltanto a chi le fa, ne esce bene, ci sta bene e continua ad auto convincersi. Felici e contenti. 

La realtà è invece ben diversa, molto diversa da quello che qua si scrive.
Al momento e con simbiosi con quello che è stato il morale ( a terra) della scorsa settimana, mi ritrovo a leggerci e scriverci senza nessun senso. Sembra soltanto esserci nei traditi la voglia di sfogarsi, nei traditori la voglia di raccontarsela mentendo soprattutto a se stessi. 

Tutti facciamo i conti con la realtà, a me basta questo, spero sia così per tutti. 

Sempre che io non svalvoli, altrimenti metto in neretto tutto quello che so e le cazzate che tutti diciamo.:mrgreen:

Da ora scrivo soltanto per ridere e cazzeggiare, almeno mi passo il tempo. :mrgreen:


apa:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No! No! No!
> Io tradisco!!!!
> 
> 
> e il fatto che abbia lasciato man e di fatto non ho un amante è secondario.




Come far sbroccare la Tebina in un nanosecondo :dance:


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...si come no....Tebeeeeeeeeee..ti viene una naso lungo 3 km.......:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


ma si parlava di innamorarsi Lothar su!!!
Ma ti pare che mi sia innamorata di man?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono tanto convinta.
> Ci sono tantissime coppie che invece dicono "stiamo insieme finchè funziona e scegliamoci giorno per giorno" ma questo comporta un'aspettativa di totale sincerità. Ovvero se uno dei due incontra una persona che considera interessante per qualunque motivo ne parla con il compagno e condivide questo interesse così come condivide altri interessi. Non nel senso che devono piacere le stesse cose ma nel senso che se ne parla di un libro che si legge, di una canzone che piace, di un corso di bricolage o anche un corso cucina. Non si legge sempre gli stessi libri, non si ascolta la stessa musica il corso non lo si segue insieme, ma si racconta ciò che interessa. Non deve succedere che la persona con cui si sta condividendo la casa e la vita non sa che mi piace gigi d'alessio :mrgreen: che leggo le sfumature di grigio, che sto imparando a costruire sedie o che imparo a cucinare sushi. Allo stesso modo *se uno frequenta un'altra perché ha un interesse sessuale non deve dire che nell'intervallo del lavoro ha mangiato un panino o lasciarlo credere se è andato al motel*.



Dipende da come ci si è messi d'accordo.
Ripeto, io senza la sincerità non ci voglio stare. Ma parlando in generale.
Se ti ho detto che d'ora in poi vado con altri e non te lo dico, è implicito che ti racconterò balle. Perchè non siamo cretini. 
Io non lo accetterei, ma se tu lo accetti, non ti sto tradendo, sto facendo quello che ti ho detto e che tu hai accettato.
Mi puoi dire che per te questa non è coppia, di certo non è la tua, ma alla fine sono scelte e decisioni delle due persone che formano *quella* coppia.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> [A me non sembra che Tebe svicoli ma sono fatti vostri]
> 
> IO, perchè sono io, vorrei sapere. Se il mio partner va a letto con una, lo voglio sapere.
> Ma ci sono persone che preferiscono non sapere.
> ...


L'altro giorno ho visto succedere un casino...in casa tra mia moglie e due sue colleghe...ovvio il mio stramaledetto orecchio sinistro che sente il 30% più della norma...insomma non volevo origliare...

Allora c'è uno sfigato che ci prova con tutte...
E alcune ci stanno...
Cosa capita?
Sto sfigato va a letto con due tizie...pur sapendo che loro due sono molto amiche e confidenti...
Una mossa da non fare mai!
( Lothar docet)

Insomma per farla breve abbiamo due amiche che si azzuffano perchè entrambi avevano chiesto allo sfigato se l'altra ci aveva scopato...e lui aveva negato....ed entrambi erano convinte di averci scopato e nessuno sapeva niente...

E invece paffete...

Quando sono andate via sono andato in cucina e ho tuonato...Moglie...( battendo un pugno sulla tola) dimmi che non ci hai scopato pure tu...con quello sfigato cronico...che è un volgare comunista...

E lei sorridendo...
Non ci ho scopato.

E io bene moglie amo la tua sincerità!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dipende da come ci si è messi d'accordo.
> Ripeto, *io senza la sincerità non ci voglio stare*. Ma parlando in generale.
> Se ti ho detto che d'ora in poi vado con altri e non te lo dico, *è implicito che ti racconterò balle*. Perchè non siamo cretini.
> Io non lo accetterei, ma se tu lo accetti, non ti sto tradendo, sto facendo quello che ti ho detto e che tu hai accettato.
> Mi puoi dire che per te questa non è coppia, di certo non è la tua, ma alla fine sono scelte e decisioni delle due persone che formano *quella* coppia.


Per me non è implicito per nulla visto la TUA premessa che senza sincerità non puoi stare.
Se la premessa è la sincerità si condivide gigi d'alessio pure se con gigi ci vai al motel (meglio che farmelo ascoltare :mrgreen: ...battuta).


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Come far sbroccare la Tebina in un nanosecondo :dance:



:rotfl::mrgreen:


minchia. Non sono più credibile come traditrice.
Devo rimettermi in caccia.

AAA cercasi....:mrgreen:


ho deciso. Adesso mi faccio l'amante immaginario














Lothaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono tanto convinta.
> Ci sono tantissime coppie che invece dicono "stiamo insieme finchè funziona e scegliamoci giorno per giorno" ma questo comporta un'aspettativa di totale sincerità. Ovvero se uno dei due incontra una persona che considera interessante per qualunque motivo ne parla con il compagno e condivide questo interesse così come condivide altri interessi. Non nel senso che devono piacere le stesse cose ma nel senso che se ne parla di un libro che si legge, di una canzone che piace, di un corso di bricolage o anche un corso cucina. Non si legge sempre gli stessi libri, non si ascolta la stessa musica il corso non lo si segue insieme, ma si racconta ciò che interessa. Non deve succedere che la persona con cui si sta condividendo la casa e la vita non sa che mi piace gigi d'alessio :mrgreen: che leggo le sfumature di grigio, che sto imparando a costruire sedie o che imparo a cucinare sushi. Allo stesso modo se uno frequenta un'altra perché ha un interesse sessuale non deve dire che nell'intervallo del lavoro ha mangiato un panino o lasciarlo credere se è andato al motel.


Però mettiamo questo caso...
Ok totale sincerità.

Io e te ci vediamo e ciuliamo.
Ma ci diciamo: per il bene comune nessuno ( e specie il forum ) non deve sapere niente.
NOI: non ci siamo mai visti, mai conosciuti.

Se io non dico niente a nessuno.
Sono sincero no?

Ma scusa lei ti dice...Cosa hai fatto nell'intervallo del lavoro...
Lui risponde...ma che te frega? Cassi miei...

é stato sincero no?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ho visto succedere un casino...in casa tra mia moglie e due sue colleghe...ovvio il mio stramaledetto orecchio sinistro che sente il 30% più della norma...insomma non volevo origliare...
> 
> Allora c'è uno sfigato che ci prova con tutte...
> E alcune ci stanno...
> ...


E questa è realtà. :up:

Qua invece se la raccontano, grazie per aver dato un contributo conte. Almeno si legge qualcosa di reale e vero.
Chiaro preciso conciso.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> minchia. Non sono più credibile come traditrice.
> ...


Dai Tebastra facciamo una cosa a 4...io porto il Lotharone tu portami una donna...dicasi t....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sai che ti vedrei bene assieme a Lothar?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nausicaa, tutto quadra, tutto è chiaro, nel forum.
> 
> Ma rimane nel forum, perchè ripeto quello che si scrive qua, è facile da scrivere. Facile fare battutine, e non capisco il perchè di certe battutine, anzi lo capisco eccome,  le battutine servono soltanto a chi le fa, ne esce bene, ci sta bene e continua ad auto convincersi. Felici e contenti.
> 
> ...



Capito. Momentaccio.

Ti passerà e ti ritornerà e passerà ancora 

Ultimo, tutti quanti viviamo come possiamo e cerchiamo di farlo al meglio delle nostre possibilità, tutti abbiamo paura, ci mentiamo senza saperlo, cerchiamo di non farlo e non sappiamo neppure quando succede. Tutti ogni tanto ci becchiamo nello specchio e capiamo, e poi cambiamo o dimentichiamo o diventiamo ancora più stronzi.
Tutti viviamo, tutti in modo diverso e tutti nello stesso modo.

Mi hai fatto venire voglia di Guccini. 

[video=youtube;JEkv7xqUKmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEkv7xqUKmw[/video]


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se il mio compagno mi dice che la fedeltà sessuale per lui non ha valore e che è intenzionato ad andare a letto con altre, per me è MOLTO diverso dal supporre e immaginare.
> E cambia PRIMA che effettivamente succeda.
> Uno perchè, scusa, ma la possibilità di una scopatina extra non è che sia così difficile trovarla, ergo sarebbe solo una questione di tempo.
> Due perchè, e è il punto principale, stiamo parlando di una questione di valori fondamentali.
> ...



Questo, intendevo. Per questo credo che Tebe non tradisca. Ma lo dico piano piano piano, altrimenti la fanciulla mi s'inquieta


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E questa è realtà. :up:
> 
> Qua invece se la raccontano, grazie per aver dato un contributo conte. Almeno si legge qualcosa di reale e vero.
> Chiaro preciso conciso.


Mattia -Dove sei stata oggi? a scopare con l'amante?-
Tebe - Si.-
mattia, sguardo strano - Davvero?-
Tebe- Si, davvero.-
mattia -Mi ami?-
tebe -Si certo. Lo sai che è solo sesso con l'altro. Non tradisco mica come come te che ti innamori e fai casino.-
Mattia -Ok, non voglio sapere altro.-

scherzo? verità?

Tipico di mattia e famiglia.
Si sa ma non si dice e soprattutto si fa finta di non sapere.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E questa è realtà. :up:
> 
> Qua invece se la raccontano, grazie per aver dato un contributo conte. Almeno si legge qualcosa di reale e vero.
> Chiaro preciso conciso.


Beh avessi visto che numeri...
E certe donne...
Per davanti sono là tutte pucci pucci...per di dietro volano di quei coltelli...
Credimi Ultimo...

Non c'è giorno che non ringrazio dio, di non avermi fatto donna...

Poi l'orecchio aiuta sai?

Senti lei che dice...
" Aspettate qui che mando mio marito a prendere dei pasticcini!"...

Se non son svelto a infilare la porta pì che in pressia...mi cuccava....

E me la immagino là...stupita...

Oh è sparito...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me non è implicito per nulla visto la TUA premessa che senza sincerità non puoi stare.
> Se la premessa è la sincerità si condivide gigi d'alessio pure se con gigi ci vai al motel (meglio che farmelo ascoltare :mrgreen: ...battuta).



Sto cercando di distinguere tra quello che è giusto per la mia coppia, e quello che considero coerente in altre coppie che scelgono altre cose.

Nella mia coppia, te lo dico che sono andata al motel. E se non me lo dici tu, è gravissimo.

In genere, se ti dico "scopo fuori e non te lo dico" e tu lo accetti, è implicito che ci saranno balle da raccontare. O da non ascoltare, purchè tu non chieda e mi faccia mentire.
In quel caso, non è inganno, a mio parere.
Ripeto, io non accetterei, ma se uno accetta poi può sbroccare perchè non ce le fa, ma non può gridare al tradimento e all'inganno. Secondo me.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ho visto succedere un casino...in casa tra mia moglie e due sue colleghe...ovvio il mio stramaledetto orecchio sinistro che sente il 30% più della norma...insomma non volevo origliare...
> 
> Allora c'è uno sfigato che ci prova con tutte...
> E alcune ci stanno...
> ...



amico caro..questo ha rischiato tantissimo...una mia ''amica''ha architettato una sottilissima vendetta...una cosa che noi uomini non potremmo neanche concepire.Bisogna stare molto attenti


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Tebastra facciamo una cosa a 4...io porto il Lotharone tu portami una donna...dicasi t....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Sai che ti vedrei bene assieme a Lothar?



io e lothar saremmo perfetti.
avremmo tutto.
Buon sesso ed eloquio intelligente, non solo una roba meramente sessuale. Abbiamo stile.
Oltre ad avere un certo gusto per il buon cibo.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia -Dove sei stata oggi? a scopare con l'amante?-
> Tebe - Si.-
> mattia, sguardo strano - Davvero?-
> Tebe- Si, davvero.-
> ...


Tebe, ti stai prendendo in giro, ti conosciamo per quello che scrivi, e quello che adesso hai scritto è in sintonia con il resto. Non fa una piega.

Ora vai a casa parla con Mattia e gli dici seriamente, ti ho tradito, gli parli e gli fai capire che sei seria, e poi ci vieni a raccontare qua un vero sprazzo di realtà. Cioè quello che farebbe Mattia.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> minchia. Non sono più credibile come traditrice.
> ...



badessa comandi che mi eseguo....


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Questo, intendevo. Per questo credo che Tebe non tradisca. Ma lo dico piano piano piano, altrimenti la fanciulla mi s'inquieta



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
















:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai quotato Ultimo chiedendogli se fa sesso con Mattia?
> 
> Ultimo, mi nascondi qualcosa?
> 
> :scared:


gelosa, eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tebe, ti stai prendendo in giro, ti conosciamo per quello che scrivi, e quello che adesso hai scritto è in sintonia con il resto. Non fa una piega.
> 
> Ora vai a casa parla con Mattia e gli dici seriamente, ti ho tradito, gli parli e gli fai capire che sei seria, e poi ci vieni a raccontare qua un vero sprazzo di realtà. Cioè quello che farebbe Mattia.



Secondo me, per come è fatta Tebe, se lei andasse a prendere Mattia e gli dicesse esattamente tutto tutto, lui penserebbe che lei vuole che la loro storia finisca. Penserebbe che vuole che lui la molli. Che lei non lo ama più.

Secondo me.

Puoi anche dire che me la racconto e che me la voglio raccontare. Epperò ti dico: secondo te, io sono in grado di capire la personalità di tua moglie, e la storia tutta vostra? Se la risposta è no, allora può anche essere che tu non possa capire i loro meccanismi. Ti pare?


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tebe, ti stai prendendo in giro, ti conosciamo per quello che scrivi, e quello che adesso hai scritto è in sintonia con il resto. Non fa una piega.
> 
> Ora vai a casa parla con Mattia e gli dici seriamente, ti ho tradito, gli parli e gli fai capire che sei seria, e poi ci vieni a raccontare qua un vero sprazzo di realtà. Cioè quello che farebbe Mattia.


non ce la facciamo Ultimo. Niente da fare.
Io parlo arabo e tu finlandese.
Un colloquio tra sordi.

Ma ti abbraccio lo stesso.
I momentacci passano. Saranno sempre meno. 
Si cresce sempre Clà, e bisogna trovare la forza (non il coraggio, quello c'è) di mollare zaini inutili che rallentano la corsa.

E andare oltre.

Dai Clà!
E vatti a magnare le stigghiole alla faccia mia.
Mamma che voglia di stigghiole.....slurp


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gelosa, eh?:mrgreen:


chi io?

firmato
tebe otellA


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, ci sono un sacco di bellissime persone nel mondo. *Mica ci innamoriamo di tutte*.
> 
> Cmq, non credo che serva più autocontrollo di quello che serve a mantenere la fedeltà.
> 
> Credo che per ognuna delle due cose serva molto amore e rispetto e autocontrollo e fiducia, per far funzionare le cose. E penso che per alcuni una cosa sia più congeniale dell'altra, non necessariamente più facile.


Probabilmente perchè con tutte non condividiamo emozioni. Diversamente rischiamo come minimo di trovarci confusi, ad un certo punto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però mettiamo questo caso...
> Ok totale sincerità.
> 
> Io e te ci vediamo e ciuliamo.
> ...


Ma ogni coppia ha i suoi patti, anche quella di amanti.
Però se il rapporto principale prevede la sincerità va detto.
Allora se lei ti chiede "che musica ti piace?" rispondi "cassi miei"?
Rispondi così per tutto?
Se è solo per quello è una risposta chiara.
Se lei risponde uguale e la coppia funziona così.
Non è quello che diceva nausicaa


Ma perché scrivi in dialetto?
Metà delle volte non capisco niente.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Probabilmente perchè con tutte non condividiamo emozioni. Diversamente rischiamo come minimo di trovarci confusi, ad un certo punto.



Uhm.

No. Non mi torna. E che caspita condividi con una bella persona quando condividi qualcosa?

Immagino un viaggio in bicicletta con un mio amico, che è una bella persona. Starei lì a ribollire di emozioni e brividini. Ma ti giuro che di lui non mi innamoro. (ed è pure figo).

Non so. Penso ai miei amici e amiche e persone belle, e ricordo le emozioni condivise. 
Mica mi sono innamorata di tutti. (Sì bastava una emozione per prendermi una cotta, ma questo quando ero ragazzina fragile e sola)


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Adesso mi faccio l'amante immaginario



Sono i migliori, non deludono mai. Puoi scegliere pure i calzini. Se vuoi, ti presto il mio


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sto cercando di distinguere tra quello che è giusto per la mia coppia, e quello che considero coerente in altre coppie che scelgono altre cose.
> 
> Nella mia coppia, te lo dico che sono andata al motel. E se non me lo dici tu, è gravissimo.
> 
> ...


Certo se si convive con un trombamico e funziona finché funziona.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Noto un po' di livore.
> Non ho nessun bisogno di dare giustificazioni morali alla mia vita, caro ospite g.


il livore è solo nella tua immaginazione....e ti serve per non rispondere alla osservazione precedente.
non puoi parlare di morale, perchè scopi alle spalle di tuo marito e a volte manco glieli dici.
Fai la strafiga in un forum di gente in sofferenza, guarda che esistono siti appositi di trasgressione.

ospite "g". Caro ma non per te...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me, per come è fatta Tebe, se lei andasse a prendere Mattia e gli dicesse esattamente tutto tutto, lui penserebbe che lei vuole che la loro storia finisca. Penserebbe che vuole che lui la molli. Che lei non lo ama più.
> 
> Secondo me.
> 
> Puoi anche dire che me la racconto e che me la voglio raccontare. Epperò ti dico: secondo te, io sono in grado di capire la personalità di tua moglie, e la storia tutta vostra? Se la risposta è no, allora può anche essere che tu non possa capire i loro meccanismi. Ti pare?



E' proprio questo il messaggio che voglio trasmettere nausicaa, noi possiamo ipotizzare tutto qua, ma c'è la raccontiamo! trasferiamo qua un qualcosa di reale che plasmiamo a comodo nostro. Non c'è nulla da ipotizzare, non c'è nulla da raccontarsi 

Nella realtà due più due fa quattro, e farà sempre quattro, nella realtà se io dico scemo a qualcuno, dipende da come dico scemo ed a chi lo dico, cambiano le dinamiche cambia il modo ed è diverso dal forum. Nella realtà se dici ti ho tradito e spieghi e fai capire che sei serio/a ( la dinamica prende una direzione ben precisa) 

Se nella realtà giochi ad esempio come gioca Tebe con Mattia, è normale che Mattia non capisca, ( si instaura un qualcosa di scherzoso dove regna qualcosa che loro hanno creato) di fatto Tebe tradisce, di fatto Mattia non sa. E se vogliamo riprendere quello che Tebe ci scrive, Mattia è un fedele. Non ammette tradimento.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché scrivi in dialetto?
> Metà delle volte non capisco niente.




Sottoscrivo. Faccio una fatica immensa, mi stresso, spesso mollo a metà.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ce la facciamo Ultimo. Niente da fare.
> Io parlo arabo e tu finlandese.
> Un colloquio tra sordi.
> 
> ...


Tebe non sono giù di morale, scrivo per quello che so, stop. Senza ricercare altro, credimi. Solo dei confronti, tu scrivi molto è normale che capiti spesso che ci confrontiamo, c'è solo questo, non la ricerca di stressare. 

Vado a lavorare a dopoloz!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm.
> 
> No. Non mi torna. E che caspita condividi con una bella persona quando condividi qualcosa?
> 
> ...


Ma non dico tutti, Nau. Ma se io con un uomo ho feeling, condivido emozioni e ci vado pure a letto... il rischio perlomeno di una sbandata lo vedo. Sarà perchè quando mi sono innamorata io... mi ci sono trovata in mezzo. Mica avevo deciso nulla.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo se si convive con un trombamico e funziona finché funziona.


Stavo per dire che tu giudichi e io no, ma non è vero.
Io giudico tutto il tempo, come ogni essere umano.

In questo particolare caso, penso che non sia necessariamente come tu dici, ed è, sostanzialmente, una questione di opinioni.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non dico tutti, Nau. Ma se io con un uomo ho feeling, condivido emozioni e ci vado pure a letto... *il rischio perlomeno di una sbandata lo vedo*. Sarà perchè quando mi sono innamorata io... mi ci sono trovata in mezzo. Mica avevo deciso nulla.



Infatti il rischio esiste sempre eccome.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> di Tebe ci sono solo io.
> E mattia si era innamorato dell'altra si.ma mezza morta di gelosia non direi, ero incazzata a mina e non certo per la gelosia ma perchè aveva fatto entrare lei nella nostra coppia. Io non sono gelosa di lei, non nego che ogni tanto mi dia fastidio, credo sia umano e comprensibile ma loro lavorano ancora insieme per esempio e la cosa non mi tange.
> Mi irrito solo quando lui torna a casa incazzato perchè magari lei lo placca e gli vomita addosso, ancora a distanza di anni, quanto sa stato sia palle a scegliere me e non lei che era il grande amore della sua vita, e mi dispiace che Mattia sia ancora in qualche modo sotto.
> E nessuna ripicca. Ho tradito a tre anni dl suo tradimento. Nè vendetta, nè ripicca.
> Se poi mi chiedi se lo avrei tradito se lui non mi avesse tradito a pelle ti dico no, probabilmente non avrei tradito, perchè per me una promessa è una promessa, e se fatta alla persona che amo, senza coercizione, vale doppio.


gelosia= essere gelosi di qualcuno che entra nella vita di coppia con effetti dirompenti
(chiamala come vuoi....), ne parli a distanza di anni ed è ovvio che ne hai sofferto.
tanto che ancora oggi lei lo tampina e tu ci rimane male : eh, ma non è gelosia, chissà ;-)

"Se non mi avesse tradito prima non lo avrei tradito dopo".
Stiamo giocando con la lingua italiana, se non era ripicca e allora cosa era ? Una forma di hobby ?
Senza quel suo primo tradimento, con te intimamente persona fedele, ovvio che non avresti tradito...

ciao 
ospite "g"


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' proprio questo il messaggio che voglio trasmettere nausicaa, noi possiamo ipotizzare tutto qua, ma c'è la raccontiamo! trasferiamo qua un qualcosa di reale che plasmiamo a comodo nostro. Non c'è nulla da ipotizzare, non c'è nulla da raccontarsi
> 
> Nella realtà due più due fa quattro, e farà sempre quattro, nella realtà se io dico scemo a qualcuno, dipende da come dico scemo ed a chi lo dico, cambiano le dinamiche cambia il modo ed è diverso dal forum. Nella realtà se dici ti ho tradito e spieghi e fai capire che sei serio/a ( la dinamica prende una direzione ben precisa)
> 
> *Se nella realtà giochi ad esempio come gioca Tebe con Mattia, è normale che Mattia non capisca*, ( si instaura un qualcosa di scherzoso dove regna qualcosa che loro hanno creato) di fatto Tebe tradisce, di fatto Mattia non sa. E se vogliamo riprendere quello che Tebe ci scrive, Mattia è un fedele. Non ammette tradimento.



Oppure consapevolmente non capisce.

Ho perso un gioiello molto importante per me, affettivamente.
Dico che mi si è sganciato qui in casa ma non lo cerco perchè non ho tempo. E così SO che è in casa da qualche parte e SO che non l'ho perso.

La realtà è fatta ANCHE delle storie che ci raccontiamo.
E io non so le storie che ti racconti tu, che vi raccontate con tua moglie, e non so quelle che si raccontano loro. Nè so se funzionano, se funzioneranno, se sono storie o bugie. 

Per l'ultima tua frase. Il tradimento di Mattia, quello che ha fatto lui, comporta un prezzo da pagare. Lui ha scelto di pagarlo. Per me questo è palese, per te no. Per me è realtà. Per te no. 
Uno, nessuno, centomila.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stavo per dire che tu giudichi e io no, ma non è vero.
> Io giudico tutto il tempo, come ogni essere umano.
> 
> In questo particolare caso, penso che non sia necessariamente come tu dici, ed *è, sostanzialmente, una questione di opinioni*.


Davvero?
Credevo che ci fosse qualcuno che aveva tutte le risposte.

http://www.google.it/imgres?q=il+li...w=112&start=0&ndsp=46&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:87


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non dico tutti, Nau. Ma se io con un uomo ho feeling, condivido emozioni e ci vado pure a letto... il rischio perlomeno di una sbandata lo vedo. Sarà perchè quando mi sono innamorata io... mi ci sono trovata in mezzo. Mica avevo deciso nulla.



Il rischio, sì. 

Sarà che sono ancora nell'età delle illusioni, ma penso che si possa tenere in conto. E proteggere comunque la coppia. So benissimo che potrebbe essere una illusione rosa. E che non sempre funziona.


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> gelosia= essere gelosi di qualcuno che entra nella vita di coppia con effetti dirompenti
> (chiamala come vuoi....), ne parli a distanza di anni ed è ovvio che ne hai sofferto.
> tanto che ancora oggi lei lo tampina e tu ci rimane male : eh, ma non è gelosia, chissà ;-)
> 
> ...



ok, ciao anche a te


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il rischio, sì.
> 
> Sarà che sono ancora nell'età delle illusioni, ma penso che si possa tenere in conto. E proteggere comunque la coppia. So benissimo che potrebbe essere una illusione rosa.* E che non sempre funziona*.


Stando a quello che leggo... ma anche a quello che vedo, funziona molto raramente.


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oppure *consapevolmente non capisce.*
> 
> Ho perso un gioiello molto importante per me, affettivamente.
> Dico che mi si è sganciato qui in casa ma non lo cerco perchè non ho tempo. E così SO che è in casa da qualche parte e SO che non l'ho perso.
> ...



esatto. L'ho scritto mille volte.
so ma non dico e non voglio sapere.
Tipico di Mattia e della sua educazione.
Tipicissimo.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono tanto convinta.
> Ci sono tantissime coppie che invece dicono "stiamo insieme finchè funziona e scegliamoci giorno per giorno" ma questo comporta un'aspettativa di totale sincerità. Ovvero se uno dei due incontra una persona che considera interessante per qualunque motivo ne parla con il compagno e condivide questo interesse così come condivide altri interessi. Non nel senso che devono piacere le stesse cose ma nel senso che se ne parla di un libro che si legge, di una canzone che piace, di un corso di bricolage o anche un corso cucina. Non si legge sempre gli stessi libri, non si ascolta la stessa musica il corso non lo si segue insieme, ma si racconta ciò che interessa. Non deve succedere che la persona con cui si sta condividendo la casa e la vita non sa che mi piace gigi d'alessio :mrgreen: che leggo le sfumature di grigio, che sto imparando a costruire sedie o che imparo a cucinare sushi. Allo stesso modo se uno frequenta un'altra perché ha un interesse sessuale non deve dire che nell'intervallo del lavoro ha mangiato un panino o lasciarlo credere se è andato al motel.


Condivido totalmente. E' il motivo per cui, nonostante mio marito sapesse che consideravo sciolto il patto di fedeltà, io sono convinta di averlo tradito.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sto cercando di distinguere tra quello che è giusto per la mia coppia, e quello che considero coerente in altre coppie che scelgono altre cose.
> 
> Nella mia coppia, te lo dico che sono andata al motel. E se non me lo dici tu, è gravissimo.
> 
> ...


Perchè accetta?

Chiediamoci questo però.

Mettiamoci nei panni di chi ha tradito e si sente dire dalla propria donna 'considero sciolto il patto di fedeltà'.
Il senso di colpa per averla tradita quanta parte ha in questa accettazione?

E, pur accettando, quanto lucidamente quest'uomo comprenderà cosa realmente comporta il fatto che la propria donna per mesi vada in motel con un altro?

Mio marito intuiva che lo tradivo. Due tradimenti glieli ho confessati io, poi un altro paio li ha capiti, sapeva perfino i nomi. Me li ha detti dopo. Eppure la botta per lui c'è stata, eccome. E si è sentito tradito, eccome.

Un conto è pensare vagamente 'ma sì, magari se le capita una scopata se la fa'.

Un altro è scontrarsi con la realtà di un fatto avvenuto e con la serie di inganni e sotterfugi che lo hanno accompagnato.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ogni coppia ha i suoi patti, anche quella di amanti.
> Però se il rapporto principale prevede la sincerità va detto.
> *Allora se lei ti chiede "che musica ti piace?" rispondi "cassi miei"?
> Rispondi così per tutto?*
> ...


Temo di sì


----------



## Annuccia (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oppure consapevolmente non capisce.
> 
> Ho perso un gioiello molto importante per me, affettivamente.
> Dico che mi si è sganciato qui in casa ma non lo cerco perchè non ho tempo. E così SO che è in casa da qualche parte e SO che non l'ho perso.
> ...




scusate...
mattia...ha tradito con il cuore..si era innamorato o credeva di esserlo...
mattia non crdo se la sia cercata...sono cose che accadono e potrebbero accadere a chiunque..
certo se avesse tenuto i pantaloni allacciati sin dal principio magari non sarebbe accaduto...
ma tu non puoi impedirti di innamorarti...non puoi...
non voglio con ciò giustificare il suo tradimento perchè capisco il male che si prova nel riceverlo(anche io avrei preferito fosse stata una o due magari tre scopate e basta...ma anche nel mio caso ..lui si è lasciato prendere..ma non perchè sia stato debole o perchè si innamora alla velocità della luce...ma perchè è accaduto con lei..in quel momento per una serie di circostanze che si sono concatenate)

chiamatelo destino chamatelo come cavolo volete....accade...
non è scritto da nessuna parte che ciò che provi per una persona non puoi provarlo sebbene in misura minore per qualcun altra e secondo me non riesci a scappare e quando lo vuoi fare è già tardi...

bene
facendo un esame obiettivo dico 
chi sbaglia di più
colui che si è lasciato giudare dal cuore sbagliando
o colui che se la cerca ogni giorno, o cmq ci prova...perchè vuole farlo?

scusate ma sono in piena crisi di identità e coscienza...


una persona si affaccia all'improvviso nella mia vita...
provo qualcosa...
dovcrei scappare subito..perchè?
per salvare il mio matrimonio...? e se cmq tutti i giorni resta quel "rumorino in testa" che faccio..lo ignoro...
certo magari prima o poi sparisce...

meglio che lasci perdere ...oggi non sono io...
beh pubblico lo stesso...
magari qualcuno mi aiuta a capire cosa mi sta succedendo...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusate...
> mattia...ha tradito con il cuore..si era innamorato o credeva di esserlo...
> mattia non crdo se la sia cercata...sono cose che accadono e potrebbero accadere a chiunque..
> certo se avesse tenuto i pantaloni allacciati sin dal principio magari non sarebbe accaduto...
> ...


Ogni tradimento è diverso e le ragioni anche e non so se l'interessanto stesso sappia quali sono.
Tu dici che è comprensibile per l'innamoramento.
Tu per innamoramento intendi una cosa invece un altro intende un'altra.
Se uno tradice per bisogno di autostima e pensa di farlo per sesso è peggiore?
Potrebbe non farlo? L'autostima è importante come l'innamoramento o no?
Io ho tradito per innamoramento e lui per autostima. Cosa cambia?


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusate...
> mattia...ha tradito con il cuore..si era innamorato o credeva di esserlo...
> mattia non crdo se la sia cercata...sono cose che accadono e potrebbero accadere a chiunque..
> certo se avesse tenuto i pantaloni allacciati sin dal principio magari non sarebbe accaduto...
> ...



annuccia, il punto nodale è che Mattia ha sempre sbandierato la sua fedeltà da duro e puro, dicendo che se l'avessi tradito ne sarebbe morto. Non si sarebbe rialzato mai più. Non mi avrebbe mai perdonata e mi avrebbe sputtanata per mari e monti.
E io a dirgli che nella vita non puoi sapere cosa farai e lui che continuava, mettendosi sul trono dei duri e puri, dicendo no, sei tu che non ami come dovresti e continuando a dire che mai e poi mai avrebbe perdonato, sostenendo alla Daniele che non si sarebbe ripreso mai più.
tutto qui.
chi è peggio, se di peggio si può parlare?
Lui che ha tradito, in quei modi e in quei termini, dicendo che se l'avessi fatto io ne sarebbe morto e lo avrei ucciso dentro per sempre, facendo una cosa cattiva e imperdonabile nei secoli dei secoli o io, che di certo non morirò mai per un tradimento subito e sostengo altro, con la flessibilità totale che ho nella vita su tutto?

Lui ha scelto di "uccidermi". Perchè per lui il tradimento è questo.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni tradimento è diverso e le ragioni anche e non so se l'interessanto stesso sappia quali sono.
> *Tu dici che è comprensibile *per l'innamoramento.
> Tu per innamoramento intendi una cosa invece un altro intende un'altra.
> Se uno tradice per bisogno di autostima e pensa di farlo per sesso è peggiore?
> ...


non c'è nulla di comprensibile in un qualcosa che comunque ti porta sofferenza...
perchè vedendola dal punto di vista dei "fedeli" hai fatto comunque qualcosa, a prescindere dalle TUE MOTIVAZIONI, mi hanno ferito e su questo non credo ci piove...
però credo che alle volte accada qualcosa a cui tu non riesci a sottrarti..e anche se lo fai con il corpo la tua mente resta la...perchè può accadere...non è reato certo poi sono casini...

comunque..
lascio perdere  che è meglio
mi ritiro a fare la calza...in prossimità delle feste

era solo un'osservazione al di fuori da me da tutto...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ogni coppia ha i suoi patti, anche quella di amanti.
> Però se il rapporto principale prevede la sincerità va detto.
> Allora se lei ti chiede "che musica ti piace?" rispondi "cassi miei"?
> Rispondi così per tutto?
> ...


Scrivo in dialetto perchè sono veneto.
Conosco pochissimo l'italiano.

Ma dici bene ogni coppia ha i suoi patti.

Ma qua ti spacano le bale, dicendo, se hai questi patti non sei coppia...

E allore per ciapare el toro per le corna
digo...

Ok non vojo far coppia con nessuna che dopo soffro.

E mi sono decisamente rotto tutte le bale de soffrire par na dona...

Che la vaga tutte in mona...

Tanto
coadura mai paura...

ma tu brunetta di dove sei?
Che non mi capisci?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Perchè accetta?
> 
> Chiediamoci questo però.
> 
> ...


E' un uomo, e come ogni uomo (o donna) si deve prendere la responsabilità delle proprie azioni.
E se ha fatto scelte che non è in grado di reggere, sono nondimeno le sue scelte. E come uomo (donna) deve aver rispetto per quel se stesso che ha fatto quelle scelte. Nel senso che non può rinnegare di averle fatte, come se fosse stato un cretino incapace di intendere e di volere.

Io rimpiango molte scelte che ho fatto, per quanto riguarda il mio matrimonio (partendo dallo sposarmi). Gli amici mi "consolano" facendomi notare che ero fragile e bla bla bla ma l'hai fatto per questo ma l'hai fatto per quello.
Sì, ma ero io, IO ho deciso di fare certe cose e qualunque siano le motivazioni e le giustificazioni IO pago il prezzo delle mie scelte.

Non ho mai detto che la scelta di convivere consapevolmente con una persona che va a letto con altri non possa essere dolorosa. Ma mi aspetto da una persona che -e lo so che mi ripeto- sia responsabile delle proprie scelte. 
Mi aspetto che una persona che si scontra con la realtà dica "ah cazzo, questa è la realtà, me la immaginavo meno dura. Ok non ce la faccio cambio strada" non che dica "ah ma io non sapevo che fosse dura quindi la mia decisione non è valida e tu mi hai tradito."

Sarò empatica a dismisura vedendo la sofferenza di una persona che ha appena dato una craniata contro la realtà. Perchè fa male, oh se fa male. La realtà può fare un male cane.
Ma non prendersi le proprie responsabilità, no, non lo accetto.

Tuo marito, pure lui, ha pagato con la sua sofferenza perchè pensava che ne valesse la pena, perchè voleva mantenere il vostro matrimonio. E per quella motivazione, anche se alla fine le cose sono andate male, il prezzo era giusto, e se venisse qua dentro gli direi che ha pagato il prezzo giusto, perchè un matrimonio E' una cosa per la quale vale la pena pagare e soffrire.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il livore è solo nella tua immaginazione....e ti serve per non rispondere alla osservazione precedente.
> non puoi parlare di morale, perchè scopi alle spalle di tuo marito e a volte manco glieli dici.
> Fai la strafiga in un forum di gente in sofferenza, guarda che esistono siti appositi di trasgressione.
> 
> ospite "g". Caro ma non per te...



Ma Chiara e'davvero stra figa,invornito..io l'ho conosciuta e lo so.tie'...........

siti di trasgressione....ma ci sei o ci fai?????..questo e'il portale dell'infedelta'..patacca..mica radiomaria...

inchinati al Grande Principe Lothar...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusate...
> mattia...ha tradito con il cuore..si era innamorato o credeva di esserlo...
> mattia non crdo se la sia cercata...sono cose che accadono e potrebbero accadere a chiunque..
> certo se avesse tenuto i pantaloni allacciati sin dal principio magari non sarebbe accaduto...
> ...



Annù per me tutti siamo predisposti al "tradimento. 

Ma chi tradisce non deve cercarsi scusanti, ah stavo male con mia moglie/marito, ha mi ha tradito prima lui/lei, ah questo e quello. Abbiamo bisogno di distrarci, abbiamo per un qualsiasi motivo deciso di volere storie extra? ok prendiamoci le storie extra, mentiamo alla persona con cui stiamo, ma smettiamola di cercare altre scusanti, vogliamo soltanto un corpo di cui godere, stop. 
Poi mettiamo anche in conto che nel momento in cui verremo scoperti, dovremmo essere i primi a dire, sono un bastardo/a e lasciamo chi di dovere, facendoci prima prendere a calci, senza difenderci.


----------



## fightclub (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> comunque farsi beccare per gli sms è davvero da stupidi. Ma stupidi duri. (ovviamente mattia è stato uno di quelli)
> 
> ma io mi chiedo. Ma perchè! PERCHE' si tengono gli sms!


la mia è stata stupida due volte
primo perchè a cancellato i messaggi con l'altro ma ha tenuto quelli con un amico in cui parlavano dell'altro
secondo perchè se l'è scelto pure coglione che gli mandava i messaggi la sera tardi quando lei dormiva ma io no
e quella volta ero sveglio ma non mi sono più riaddormentato
mi dispiace solo di non aver avuto la freddezza di aspettare il secondo messaggio di lui

come mi ha cambiato il tradimento?
sono tornato alle origini
ai miei 23 anni con 16 anni di esperienze di più sulle spalle e due figli
mi sono reso conto che mi sono parecchio snaturato con questa persona
ma erano compromessi che avevo ampiamente accettato perchè stare con lei mi faceva stare bene
adesso nessun  compromesso
fino alla prossima volta


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Nausicaa*

Mi piacciono moltissimo i tuoi interventi, ci ritrovo grossa parte di ciò che penso, ma meglio sistemata, più lucidamente espressa, meno confusamente abbozzata. Grazie


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' un uomo, e come ogni uomo (o donna) si deve prendere la responsabilità delle proprie azioni.
> E se ha fatto scelte che non è in grado di reggere, sono nondimeno le sue scelte. E come uomo (donna) deve aver rispetto per quel se stesso che ha fatto quelle scelte. Nel senso che non può rinnegare di averle fatte, come se fosse stato un cretino incapace di intendere e di volere.
> 
> Io rimpiango molte scelte che ho fatto, per quanto riguarda il mio matrimonio (partendo dallo sposarmi). Gli amici mi "consolano" facendomi notare che ero fragile e bla bla bla ma l'hai fatto per questo ma l'hai fatto per quello.
> ...


Hai scritto un bellissimo post, innanzitutto.

Che condivido quasi totalmente.

Il punto però è che io, donna che agisce in modo conseguente agli errori del proprio compagno, non posso ignorare il fatto che questo mio agire non è valutabile solo in relazione a un semplice rapporto di causa/effetto.

Devo essere consapevole delle mille implicazioni che le MIE scelte hanno sugli altri, anche se questi non ne sono pienamente consapevoli.
Mio marito, se venisse qui e tu gli dicessi che sta pagando il prezzo da pagare, ti darebbe ragione. Lui lo sa bene e ci fa i conti ogni giorno. Ma la sofferenza devastante e il senso di tradimento che ha subito hanno un impatto su di lui e lo hanno avuto su di me nel momento in cui gli ho tirato fuori tutto.

La comprensione razionale di un fatto non impedisce che questo abbia ripercussioni emotive. E che una cosa giusta, intimamente, la si avverta ugualmente come pesante e intollerabile.

Io ho lasciato mio marito perchè trovarmi sempre in un letto diverso cominciava a non piacermi più. Perchè non ritrovavo più il mio amore per lui, ma sentivo che una possibilità di amare l'avevo. Ma, in fondo, l'ho fatto anche perchè mi sono resa conto di quanto fossi ingiusta nei suoi confronti, di quanto male gli stavo facendo, anche se non lo sapeva. Ma IO sapevo. E, se in parte mi sentivo giustificata per ciò che facevo, sapevo bene che non mi sentivo giustificata in tutto e per tutto. Sapevo che una parte di me ci stava marciando, alla grande. E lo sapevo perchè un minimo di autocritica me la sono sempre fatta.

Ecco, il punto è questo: chi stabilisce quanto dev'essere alto questo prezzo, qual è il limite oltre il quale l'altro può sopportare se le cose non sono chiare e trasparenti al 100%? Se non le diciamo esattamente come stanno? Lo stabilisce Tebe, da sola? (Tebe è un esempio eh, parlo in generale) Siamo tutti così consapevoli di noi stessi? O piuttosto tendiamo ad autoassolverci con moltà facilità?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Mi piacciono moltissimo i tuoi interventi, ci ritrovo grossa parte di ciò che penso, ma meglio sistemata, più lucidamente espressa, meno confusamente abbozzata. Grazie



Faccio polemica ok ? Solo per il gusto di evidenziare dei miei pensieri scritti prima, cioè un forum è un forum, e quello che tu hai scritto, è pazzesco, pazzesco perchè hai una maniera di scrivere capace di far parlare la scritta stessa. 
Quindi a voi la sentenza. 

Tranquilla, non è polemica con te, ma con l'espressione della parola scritta, realmente irreale.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai scritto un bellissimo post, innanzitutto.
> 
> Che condivido quasi totalmente.
> 
> ...


E condivido il tuo riconoscere quello che tu facevi a lui. Non penso neppure che l'errore di uno tolga responsabilità all'altro. Come dici tu.

E sì, ci si trova a pagare anche cose che non si volevano "comprare". Si paga anche per gli errori degli altri. Mia figlia paga per i miei e quelli di suo padre. E che ha mai fatto lei, povera stella? E questo mi rende ancora più responsabile, ancora più colpevole.

Chi stabilisce il prezzo che si può sopportare? Chi lo paga. 
Anche quando ti cade la tegola in testa, quando non sospettavi neppure che tutto quello che succede potesse mai capitare, paghi semplicemente il prezzo dei rischi della vita. E se non te li aspettavi, purtroppo, non è una giustificazione per non voler pagare. Perchè, cmq, si paga.
Non essere consapevoli non è una giustificazione, è un danno che si fa a se stessi. Perchè la tegola cade con più forza.

Si paga anche la fiducia mal riposta, l'ingenuità dell'amore, si paga tutto. Si paga l'amore non ricambiato, le delusioni, si paga la cecità, si pagano i silenzi. Tutto si paga. Le aspettative mal riposte, i sogni senza piedi per terra.
Qualche volta, si è così fortunati da averne in cambio molto, molto di più. Altre volte, no.

Per quanto riguarda Tebe, ma so che è una mia opinione, credo che Mattia non sia inconsapevole. Credo che sia consapevolmente inconsapevole, con tutti i discorsi che hanno fatto tra di loro.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Mi piacciono moltissimo i tuoi interventi, ci ritrovo grossa parte di ciò che penso, ma meglio sistemata, più lucidamente espressa, meno confusamente abbozzata. Grazie



Bè... grazie...


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Faccio polemica ok ? Solo per il gusto di evidenziare dei miei pensieri scritti prima, cioè un forum è un forum, e quello che tu hai scritto, è pazzesco, pazzesco perchè hai una maniera di scrivere capace di far parlare la scritta stessa.
> Quindi a voi la sentenza.
> 
> Tranquilla, non è polemica con te, ma con l'espressione della parola scritta, realmente irreale.



Io ti ringrazio, ma non credo sia così. O perlomeno, credo che non sia solo così. Io lascio indietro pezzi, mi fa fatica metterli tutti sul tavolo, mi fa fatica dire tutto. E quello che intendevo è che il pensiero di Nausicaa mi pare più incarnato, più comprensivo di OGNI pezzo. E poi, Ultimo, non credo affatto che la parola scritta sia irreale. Per niente proprio. Può, però, non comprendere tutti tutti i pezzi. Può non dichiarare e appianare tutti i grovigli. A volte è difficile, io a volte nemmeno provo.


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Domanda!*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè... grazie...


Cosa si deve pensare di una persona consapevole di far l'inconsapevole?


----------



## Annuccia (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> annuccia, il punto nodale è che Mattia ha sempre sbandierato la sua fedeltà da duro e puro, dicendo che se l'avessi tradito ne sarebbe morto. Non si sarebbe rialzato mai più. Non mi avrebbe mai perdonata e mi avrebbe sputtanata per mari e monti.
> E io a dirgli che nella vita non puoi sapere cosa farai e lui che continuava, mettendosi sul trono dei duri e puri, dicendo no, sei tu che non ami come dovresti e continuando a dire che mai e poi mai avrebbe perdonato, sostenendo alla Daniele che non si sarebbe ripreso mai più.
> tutto qui.
> chi è peggio, se di peggio si può parlare?
> ...



e beh...pure mio marito sosteneva questa tesi...
e credo che ancora la sostenga nonostante i suoi fattacci...

lui non mi darebbe pace tregua nulla...
non mi lascerebbe ne sono certa ma vivrebbe all'ombra di quel fantasma e io non potendolo sopportare andrei fuori di testa...

però credo che mattia non se la sia cercata...
è accaduto..certo poteva tagliare prima..ma chi siamo noi a dire che sia facile..magari era "convinto che quella era la donna della sua vita...certo poteva dirtelo ..ma chi ci riuscirebbe?
io no di sicuro...
o meglio lo direi nel momento in cui sarei sicura e strasicura che non è solo un amante, lo dico lascio il marito e inizio una vita con l'altro...
e non lo direi se mi ravvedessi , se mi risvegliassi consapevole di avere fatto solo un casino...

comodo diresti...si molto...
ma quando nel cuore accadono casini....minchia...è complicato uscirne...

ma ammetto che sono molto confusa oggi...
quindi prendete con le molle quello che dico..

magari lui non ti crederebbe..o magari pensandola da fedele duro e puro come dici crderebbe che anche il tuo sia tradimento per amore e non per altro...
perchè lui non la pensa come te a riguardo..altrimenti anche lui avrebbe avuto piu donne anzicchè una soltanto...

basta
ho mal di testa..
lasciamo perdere ok?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa si deve pensare di una persona consapevole di far l'inconsapevole?


Ma secondo me il punto non è questo Oscuro.
Il punto è che a volte decidiamo di non voler sapere una cosa che ci può fare male... perchè non abbiamo il diritto di chiedere che non avvenga.
Hai presente quando si dice:non me lo dire, sono affari tuoi, non voglio saperlo perchè tanto ci sto male e basta?
Ma questo, dentro la coppia e riguardo al tradimento, secondo me succede in due casi:
nelle coppie aperte(e ne ho conosciuta una nella mia vita che funzionava)
nelle coppie dove l'amore, da una delle due parti è finito... o si sta consumando.

Quando invece io sento di avere il diritto di chiedere una cosa e questa mi interessa... beh, chiedo.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io ti ringrazio, ma non credo sia così. O perlomeno, credo che non sia solo così. Io lascio indietro pezzi, mi fa fatica metterli tutti sul tavolo, mi fa fatica dire tutto. E quello che intendevo è che il pensiero di Nausicaa mi pare più incarnato, più comprensivo di OGNI pezzo. E poi, Ultimo, non credo affatto che la parola scritta sia irreale. Per niente proprio. Può, però, non comprendere tutti tutti i pezzi. Può non dichiarare e appianare tutti i grovigli. A volte è difficile, io a volte nemmeno provo.



Nella realtà, in una normale realtà tu sei quello che sei, agisci d'istinto, per come sei. E parlo di normale vita, non parlo soltanto di persone tradite o che siano state tradite. 

Qua tu giustamente scrivi, lascio indietro dei pezzi, può non comprendere tutti i pezzi, può non dichiarare e appianre tutti i grovigli etc. E' giusto quello che scrivi, giustissimo, ma stai ragionando in parte con quello che sei dentro, in parte fantastichi, perchè scrivi quello che nella realtà sarebbe difficile da attuare, perchè nella realtà sei la ferma nel presente e reagisci d'impulso, e tutto il pensiero espresso in scritte in un forum rimangono soltanto nel forum, abbellite e contornate da parole che rimangono solamente scritte. 

Lo so, scrivo da cani, ed esprimere quello che vorrei far capire è difficile. Molto difficile. 


Ti faccio un esempio, e non me ne voglia il conte per quello che andrò a scrivere.

Io qua con il conte ci scrivo ci parlo e troviamo dei punti dove siamo d'accordo, ma nella realtà al conte per come sono io e per come è lui, potremmo o darci quattro sberle o prenderci a calci, perchè siamo totalmente diversi e non ci potrebbe essere nessuna forma di comunicazione.

Conte so che capisci il messaggio che ho scritto no ?


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Sbiciolata*

Fammi capire:fallo ma non dirmelo?Aiutami,dovrei dire alla mia donna scopati chi vuoi ma non dirmelo?e qualle sarebbe il senso?se hai esigenza di altro perchè stare insieme?Scusate ho dei limiti...!


----------



## Annuccia (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma secondo me il punto non è questo Oscuro.
> Il punto è che a volte decidiamo di non voler sapere una cosa che ci può fare male... *perchè non abbiamo il diritto di chiedere che non avvenga.
> *Hai presente quando si dice:non me lo dire, sono affari tuoi, non voglio saperlo perchè tanto ci sto male e basta?
> Ma questo, dentro la coppia e riguardo al tradimento, secondo me succede in due casi:
> ...



maledettamente vero....


----------



## Annuccia (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire:fallo ma non dirmelo?Aiutami,dovrei dire alla mia donna scopati chi vuoi ma non dirmelo?e qualle sarebbe il senso?se hai esigenza di altro perchè stare insieme?Scusate ho dei limiti...!


non hai capito....oscuro...
non ti fissare su tebe....
rileggi senza pensare a nessuno in particolare...


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Nella realtà, in una normale realtà tu sei quello che sei, agisci d'istinto, per come sei. E parlo di normale vita, non parlo soltanto di persone tradite o che siano state tradite.
> 
> Qua tu giustamente scrivi, lascio indietro dei pezzi, può non comprendere tutti i pezzi, può non dichiarare e appianre tutti i grovigli etc. E' giusto quello che scrivi, giustissimo, ma stai ragionando in parte con quello che sei dentro, in parte fantastichi, perchè scrivi quello che nella realtà sarebbe difficile da attuare, perchè nella realtà sei la ferma nel presente e reagisci d'impulso, e tutto il pensiero espresso in scritte in un forum rimangono soltanto nel forum, abbellite e contornate da parole che rimangono solamente scritte.
> 
> ...


Pensa io e te saremmo sicuramente  amici nel reale, ti assicuro che riuscirei ad esser amico di joey perchè sento la sua diversità come un valore aggiunto,mentre nel caso del conte no....!


----------



## abc (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, so che sono prolissa e mi ripeto.
> 
> Ma la tua lei ti dice, appunto, in seguito a non so che avvenimento tra di voi, che lei non crede ora come non credeva prima alla fedeltà fisica, che per ora l'ha mantenuta per amor tuo, ma adesso ha cambiato idea quindi non manterrà più la fedeltà.
> 
> ...



cerchiamo di capirci.
il punto è proprio il perchè non si arriva a dire "ho dato".
come mai la presunta e decantata sincerità dell'aver detto non è seguita dalla concreta sincerità del fare o dell'aver fatto.
se l'altro sa, perchè questa è la premessa, quale bisogno c'è di propinargli balle?

non vuole sapere, si replica. 
ma allora non si può dire che sa.
al massimo "avrà paura che".
se intanto però mantieni un comportamento amorevole, attento e premuroso, nei fatti stai rassicurando.
stai smentendo "l'avvertimento", lo stai consapevolmente riducendo al nulla.

le parole sono neutre fuori da un contesto, possono diventare mille verità sovrapposte.
sono le eventuali CONSEGUENZE che ne definiscono la portata.
puoi anche dirmi oggi che un giorno rapinerai una banca o ti farai suora, ma avrà un senso, una conseguenza, e vedremo quale, solo nel momento in cui lo farai.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire:fallo ma non dirmelo?Aiutami,dovrei dire alla mia donna scopati chi vuoi ma non dirmelo?e qualle sarebbe il senso?se hai esigenza di altro perchè stare insieme?Scusate ho dei limiti...!



Hai un solo limite, capire che un discorso del genere alla tua compagna non potresti farlo, qua nel forum invece si. Ecco il tuo limite essere reale anche qua, oltre che fuori.


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> non hai capito....oscuro...
> non ti fissare su tebe....
> rileggi senza pensare a nessuno in particolare...


Infatti non mi riferivo a quell'utente,pensavo solo al concetto!Spiegatemi il senso!Fai quello che non voglio,l'importante e che non vengo a saperlo,non ho capito,purtroppo!


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai un solo limite, capire che un discorso del genere alla tua compagna non potresti farlo, qua nel forum invece si. Ecco il tuo limite essere reale anche qua, oltre che fuori.


Ma è un discorso sconnesso,fai come cazzo ti pare,fai il cazzo che ti pare ma dirmelo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire:fallo ma non dirmelo?Aiutami,dovrei dire alla mia donna scopati chi vuoi ma non dirmelo?e qualle sarebbe il senso?se hai esigenza di altro perchè stare insieme?Scusate ho dei limiti...!


No. Non si dice nulla. Ma se ad esempio tu non la desideri e non la cerchi più... con quale diritto vai a chiedere? Oppure se l'hai tradita e lei ti ha detto: bene, adesso palla al centro ma le regole sono cambiate. O accetti... o te ne fai una ragione.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è un discorso sconnesso,fai come cazzo ti pare,fai il cazzo che ti pare ma dirmelo!



Infatti, sono discorsi sconnessi, qua si discutono, e si abbelliscono, nella realtà vorrei vedere come farebbero certi discorsi.

Oscù siamo due pazzi, lascia perdere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Non si dice nulla. Ma se ad esempio tu non la desideri e non la cerchi più... con quale diritto vai a chiedere? Oppure se l'hai tradita e lei ti ha detto: bene, adesso palla al centro ma le regole sono cambiate. O accetti... o te ne fai una ragione.


Volevo dire o rifiuti o te ne fai una ragione.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Non si dice nulla. Ma se ad esempio tu non la desideri e non la cerchi più... con quale diritto vai a chiedere? Oppure se l'hai tradita e lei ti ha detto: bene, adesso palla al centro ma le regole sono cambiate. O accetti... o te ne fai una ragione.



Sbri, facile no? peccato che ci sono quelle piccole cose che nel reale sono di piccolo contorno, ne dico una per tutte, piccola piccola, i figli. 

D'altronde stiamo qua a parlare io e te seduti ad una sedia, chiusi dentro discorsi giusti, in un forum. Alziamoci dalla sedia e discutiamone a quattro occhi e vediamo cosa si ingarbuglia la pancia mentre ne discutiamo e mentre pensiamo a chi di contorno ci entra dentro il cervello.


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Ahhh*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Non si dice nulla. Ma se ad esempio tu non la desideri e non la cerchi più... con quale diritto vai a chiedere? Oppure se l'hai tradita e lei ti ha detto: bene, adesso palla al centro ma le regole sono cambiate. O accetti... o te ne fai una ragione.


Ahh ho capito adesso,insomma io lascerei a quel punto....!Vabbè....no commet!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbri, facile no? peccato che ci sono quelle piccole cose che nel reale sono di piccolo contorno, ne dico una per tutte, piccola piccola, i figli.
> 
> D'altronde stiamo qua a parlare io e te seduti ad una sedia, chiusi dentro discorsi giusti, in un forum. Alziamoci dalla sedia e discutiamone a quattro occhi e vediamo cosa si ingarbuglia la pancia mentre ne discutiamo e mentre pensiamo a chi di contorno ci entra dentro il cervello.


Ma di cosa stai parlando Cla? Quante coppie ci sono che non sono più coppie e stanno assieme proprio solo per i figli? Quindi? se non c'è più il rapporto che c'era prima, se qualcosa si è rotto ma per una somma di motivi si decide di stare assieme, condividere un tetto, continuare a crescere i figli... credi che vivano in un regime di castità? E credi che ci si senta in diritto di voler sapere cosa combina l'altro fuori di casa?


----------



## milli (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma di cosa stai parlando Cla? Quante coppie ci sono che non sono più coppie e stanno assieme proprio solo per i figli? Quindi? se non c'è più il rapporto che c'era prima, se qualcosa si è rotto ma per una somma di motivi si decide di stare assieme, condividere un tetto, continuare a crescere i figli... credi che vivano in un regime di castità? E credi che ci si senta in diritto di voler sapere cosa combina l'altro fuori di casa?




Va bene ma questo è un esempio di non coppia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nella realtà, in una normale realtà tu sei quello che sei, *agisci d'istinto*, per come sei. E parlo di *normale vita*, non parlo soltanto di persone tradite o che siano state tradite.
> 
> Qua tu giustamente scrivi, lascio indietro dei pezzi, può non comprendere tutti i pezzi, può non dichiarare e appianre tutti i grovigli etc. E' giusto quello che scrivi, giustissimo, ma stai ragionando in parte con quello che sei dentro, in parte fantastichi, perchè *scrivi quello che nella realtà sarebbe difficile da attuare*, *perchè nella realtà sei la ferma nel presente e reagisci d'impulso, e tutto il pensiero espresso in scritte in un forum rimangono soltanto nel forum, abbellite e contornate da parole che rimangono solamente scritte. *
> 
> ...


Credo che qui sia espresso un punto che né io né te riusciamo a guadare. Io non faccio per istinto niente, né per scritto, né nella vita vera. Me ne vergognerei, pure. Mi sentirei un animale. Non ce la posso fare. Invece tu pensi, dai per assodato che la vita reale sia così, _non possa che esser così_, e le parole in un forum (specie le mie) belle, sì, ma ideali, non reali. Qui, proprio, sbagli. Cioè, per me non funziona così. Ma proprio per niente. Esattamente come non credo che l'uomo sia _naturalmente_ poligamo (pensiero tuo). O meglio, non credo che sia interessante come un ipotetico uomo _naturalmente sia_. Mi dà talmente fastidio la cosa, che non la agisco mai. E parliamo di vita vera, eh. L'istinto, la natura...sono quelle orribili cose per le quali scendi dalla macchina con il cric in mano se uno ti frega il parcheggio. Io no. E non trovo legittimo, anche se taaaanto naturale, sentirsi sminuiti da un altro, da altra virilità. Tu spesso dici: 2+2 fa 4. Ecco, io non solo non lo penso, ma soprattutto non lo vivo e non lo agisco. Nella realtà. Differenze. "Uno, nessuno, centomila" (cit. di cit.)

In sunto: poca distanza fra quel che scrivo e quel che sono. Poi, non scrivo tutto. E nemmeno penso che la trasparenza sia un valore al quale uniformarsi necessariamente. Smontare le pulsioni ataviche: questo, mi piace. E meno mi piacciono quelle, più mi piace smontarle.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahh ho capito adesso,insomma io lascerei a quel punto....!Vabbè....no commet!


Si dice con estrema facilità Oscuro... poi quando ci si ritrova in mezzo non è più così semplice. Ci sono da fare tante grosse rinunce, anche per i figli, quando ci sono, essendo consapevoli di far pagare loro un caro prezzo per una cosa di cui non hanno la minima responsabilità. Sono decisioni difficili da prendere, sempre, quando ci sono in mezzo altre persone.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Va bene ma questo è un esempio di non coppia.


Questa sicuramente non è la rappresentazione di una favola. Nella vita spesso o mangi la minestra o salti la finestra, purtroppo.


----------



## abc (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il punto è che a volte decidiamo di non voler sapere una cosa che ci può fare male... perchè non abbiamo il diritto di chiedere che non avvenga.



oppure non si chiede perchè l'altro non ti dà motivo di chiedere.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

abc ha detto:


> cerchiamo di capirci.
> il punto è proprio il perchè non si arriva a dire "ho dato".
> come mai la presunta e decantata sincerità dell'aver detto non è seguita dalla concreta sincerità del fare o dell'aver fatto.
> se l'altro sa, perchè questa è la premessa, quale bisogno c'è di propinargli balle?
> ...



Dal mio punto di vista (ovviamente).

Se sceglie di non sapere, sa a cosa va incontro.
E le parole hanno un contesto, certo. E se il contesto era una crisi di coppia, una discussione seria sul cambio delle regole e degli equilibri, il contesto era chiaro e cristallino.
E un tradimento, da parte di una che non ha mai dato valore alla fedeltà fisica, dopo un tradimento dall'altra parte, ha un senso molto preciso, che dire "rapinerò una banca" non ha assolutamente.

Come reagirà Mattia quando sarà costretto a vedere davvero, a sapere al di là di ogni cortina, è un altro paio di maniche. Magari non ce la farà. Magari mollerà Tebe. Ma se mi viene a dire che non sapeva e non se l'aspettava, pur dispiaciuta per il suo dolore, quelle parole sarebbero parole da vigliacco e da bambino. Per me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dal mio punto di vista (ovviamente).
> 
> Se sceglie di non sapere, sa a cosa va incontro.
> E le parole hanno un contesto, certo. E se il contesto era una crisi di coppia, una discussione seria sul cambio delle regole e degli equilibri, il contesto era chiaro e cristallino.
> ...


Io qui un piccolo dubbio ce l'ho. Perchè l'uomo, come specie, ha un brutto difetto: deduce e interpreta. La coppia dopo il tradimento è più forte di prima, passa tanto tempo e l'altro mi dice che va tutto bene, io deduco che non farà una cosa che mi farebbe soffrire. Io interpreto la nostra visione di coppia con la mia visione di coppia e se nella mia visione di coppia l'infedeltà ha un peso... l'avrà anche nella nostra visione di coppia, o almeno io ne sarò convinto e per me è lo stesso. Non siamo macchine, abbiamo sentimenti che non riusciamo a governare, proviamo dolore che non riusciamo ad anestetizzare, abbiamo aspettative che vorremmo fossero attese. Relativizziamo tutto con gli strumenti che abbiamo, non con quelli che hanno gli altri. E, secondo me, una persona che fa scenate di gelosia non è bene aderente con l'immagine del consapevole ma... sportivo.


----------



## milli (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questa sicuramente non è la rappresentazione di una favola. Nella vita spesso o mangi la minestra o salti la finestra, purtroppo.



No altro che favola, credo anzi che vi siano un numero consistente di coppie che più o meno consapevolmente stanno insieme solo per i figli o per abitudine o per altro ancora.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti non mi riferivo a quell'utente,pensavo solo al concetto!Spiegatemi il senso!Fai quello che non voglio,l'importante e che non vengo a saperlo,non ho capito,purtroppo!



sbri non si riferiva ad una donna che vuole scopare da mattina a sera..con uomini diversi...
ma ad una persona a cui capita un qualcosa...
dirlo o non dirlo?
saperlo o non saperlo...

io ho sempre voluto sapere..la mia storia la sai..
questa storia si sarebbe risolta anche se io non l'avessi scoperto(stando a quanto ho letto nelle varie mail...)
beh...
consapevole della merda che ne è venuta fuori consapevole della montagna di sofferenza...forse sarebbe stato meglio non sapere...
ma questo lo dico con il senno di poi...perchè mi è accaduto...
ma su questo concetto mi sento ancora come dire "divisa"....cioè non saprei...ma non lo scarto come malvagio o malsano...

qui non si elogia il tradimento..che deve avvenire per forza ma si sta parlando di quello accaduto...o che potrebbe accadere...
e poche sono le persone che lo direbbero al compagno o alla compagna...a meno che l'altro non abbia un'apertura mentale adeguata all'accaduto...ma sono pochi...
perchè tante cose cambiano dopo...e alle volte non ne vale la pena...
certo sarebbe molto più saggio tenersi i pantaloni allacciati e le gambe chiuse....
ma non saremmo qui a litigarci su....


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> sbri non si riferiva ad una donna che vuole scopare da mattina a sera..con uomini diversi...
> ma ad una persona a cui capita un qualcosa...
> dirlo o non dirlo?
> saperlo o non saperlo...
> ...


Io invece vorrei sempre sapere per essere messo nela condizione di fare una scelta consapevole,magari una scelta soffertissima ma consapevole!!!


----------



## Annuccia (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io invece vorrei sempre sapere per essere messo nela condizione di fare una scelta consapevole,magari una scelta soffertissima ma consapevole!!!


certo....io mi ci sono messa e l'ho fatto.....
non dico che non vorrei sapere....dico che sapere fa altrettanto male...

ecco...

e dico anche che se una persona commette un errore...e sa che ti farebbe del male dicendotelo non è da metterla al rogo...

ripeto..ammetto di essere confusa a riguardo....
ora come ora non saprei se è meglio o peggio....
tutto qua..
ma è una mia consderazione alla luce di quanto mi è accaduto...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sbri non si riferiva ad una donna che vuole scopare da mattina a sera..con uomini diversi...
> ma ad una persona a cui capita un qualcosa...
> dirlo o non dirlo?
> saperlo o non saperlo...
> ...


Alla moglie non far sapere
con chi  ciuli tute le sere


----------



## Annuccia (4 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alla moglie non far sapere
> con chi  ciuli tute le sere


beh non esageriamo adesso conte mio...
perchè se ciuli tutte le sere tu..ciulo tutte le sere anche io

ho fatto la rima giusta?

:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh non esageriamo adesso conte mio...
> perchè se ciuli tutte le sere tu..ciulo tutte le sere anche io
> 
> ho fatto la rima giusta?
> ...


Si brava due endecasillabi...

E c'hai ragione...
Profetizzai al bar...
Tu che parli tanto torna a casa prima la sera...

E lui mi diede retta

Due giorni dopo arriva sta qua imbufalita e mi fa come facevi tu a sapere?

IO non lo sapevo no?
Ho tirato a indovinare...

Si sono separati...

E il mio amico che assistette alle scene disse...

ma vedi cosa capita  a piantar casini nelle famiglie altrui?


----------



## Annuccia (4 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si brava due endecasillabi...
> 
> E c'hai ragione...
> Profetizzai al bar...
> ...



in effetti visto che eravate in un bar bere una tazzulella di fatti propri sarebbe stato meglio..no?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in effetti visto che eravate in un bar bere una tazzulella di fatti propri sarebbe stato meglio..no?


Eh ma sto qua veniva tutte le sere a dirci che lui chiavavi qui e là 
Poi faceva un sacco di discorsi stile sterminator...che noi sbagliavamo a permettere di fare tutto quel che vogliono alle nostre mogli...
e che lui si sapeva tenere in riga sua moglie...e che qui e che là...
che sbagliavamo a lasciarle uscire di casa da sole...e bla bli bla bla...

E allora io la buttai lì dicendo...ma torna casa prima la sera a casa...

Ma non sapevo niente eh?

E poverina sta moglie tutte le sere a casa da sola si annoiava...e allora chiamava qualche ometto a farle compagnia no?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma di cosa stai parlando Cla? Quante coppie ci sono che non sono più coppie e stanno assieme proprio solo per i figli? Quindi? se non c'è più il rapporto che c'era prima, se qualcosa si è rotto ma per una somma di motivi si decide di stare assieme, condividere un tetto, continuare a crescere i figli... credi che vivano in un regime di castità? E credi che ci si senta in diritto di voler sapere cosa combina l'altro fuori di casa?



Ci sono alternative alla continuazione di un rapporto, e non sono quelle che hai descritto, ma è ben altro, e tutti o quasi tutti i traditi lo potrebbero scrivere, non conviene nemmeno a loro scriverlo, altrimenti dovrebbero rinunciare ad un sogno che nonostante non hanno più, confermerebbe il non averlo più. 

Questo in un contesto normale, chiaramente la vita delle persone è così varia che ci sono diversi modi di viversi un rapporto finito.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Credo che qui sia espresso un punto che né io né te riusciamo a guadare. Io non faccio per istinto niente, né per scritto, né nella vita vera. Me ne vergognerei, pure. Mi sentirei un animale. Non ce la posso fare. Invece tu pensi, dai per assodato che la vita reale sia così, _non possa che esser così_, e le parole in un forum (specie le mie) belle, sì, ma ideali, non reali. Qui, proprio, sbagli. Cioè, per me non funziona così. Ma proprio per niente. Esattamente come non credo che l'uomo sia _naturalmente_ poligamo (pensiero tuo). O meglio, non credo che sia interessante come un ipotetico uomo _naturalmente sia_. Mi dà talmente fastidio la cosa, che non la agisco mai. E parliamo di vita vera, eh. L'istinto, la natura...sono quelle orribili cose per le quali scendi dalla macchina con il cric in mano se uno ti frega il parcheggio. Io no. E non trovo legittimo, anche se taaaanto naturale, sentirsi sminuiti da un altro, da altra virilità. Tu spesso dici: 2+2 fa 4. Ecco, io non solo non lo penso, ma soprattutto non lo vivo e non lo agisco. Nella realtà. Differenze. "Uno, nessuno, centomila" (cit. di cit.)
> 
> In sunto: poca distanza fra quel che scrivo e quel che sono. Poi, non scrivo tutto. E nemmeno penso che la trasparenza sia un valore al quale uniformarsi necessariamente. Smontare le pulsioni ataviche: questo, mi piace. E meno mi piacciono quelle, più mi piace smontarle.



Vai a leggere il significato di istinto, capirai meglio il discorso che ho scritto, spero.
Non sono io che dico che siamo tutti poligami, sono ben altre persone che lo scrivono e di un certo rilievo culturale. 

Due più due fa sempre quattro, te ne accorgerai quando nella realtà sarai messa in gioco in una situazione dove ti tocca muoverti per quello che sei, e non soltanto per quello che sei diventata maturando, e qua l'istinto entra in gioco e la maturità prevale dopo, quando riesci a riflettere, come in un forum in pratica.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

abc ha detto:


> oppure non si chiede perchè l'altro non ti dà motivo di chiedere.


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Vai a leggere il significato di istinto, capirai meglio il discorso che ho scritto, spero.
> Non sono io che dico che siamo tutti poligami, sono ben altre persone che lo scrivono e di un certo rilievo culturale.
> 
> Due più due fa sempre quattro, te ne accorgerai quando nella realtà sarai messa in gioco in una situazione dove ti tocca muoverti per quello che sei, e non soltanto per quello che sei diventata maturando, e qua l'istinto entra in gioco e la maturità prevale dopo, quando riesci a riflettere, come in un forum in pratica.


Due più due fa sempre quattro,quando non  fa quattro o non era un due più due,o non fa comodo che faccia quattro...!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Due più due fa sempre quattro,quando non  fa quattro o non era un due più due,o non fa comodo che faccia quattro...!



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Give me five!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci sono alternative alla continuazione di un rapporto, e non sono quelle che hai descritto, ma è ben altro, e tutti o quasi tutti i traditi lo potrebbero scrivere, non conviene nemmeno a loro scriverlo, altrimenti dovrebbero rinunciare ad un sogno che nonostante non hanno più, confermerebbe il non averlo più.
> 
> Questo in un contesto normale, chiaramente la vita delle persone è così varia che ci sono diversi modi di viversi un rapporto finito.


Cla fermati. Qui il discorso è un altro. Stiamo parlando di una ipotetica coppia dove uno o ciascuno fa i cavoli suoi e l'altro fa finta di non vedere, non vuole sapere. Stiamo parlando dei meccanismi che portano a questo. E' chiaro che quel sogno, a questo punto... te lo sei lasciato indietro o non lo hai mai avuto.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cla fermati. Qui il discorso è un altro. Stiamo parlando di una ipotetica coppia dove uno o ciascuno fa i cavoli suoi e l'altro fa finta di non vedere, non vuole sapere. Stiamo parlando dei meccanismi che portano a questo. E' chiaro che quel sogno, a questo punto... te lo sei lasciato indietro o non lo hai mai avuto.



Sbri prova a rileggerti quello che mi hai scritto, è contraddittorio, non può esistere. Se c'è l'uno c'è l'altro sbri, altrimenti di che parliamo?


----------



## Annuccia (4 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma sto qua veniva tutte le sere a dirci che lui chiavavi qui e là
> Poi faceva un sacco di discorsi stile sterminator...che noi sbagliavamo a permettere di fare tutto quel che vogliono alle nostre mogli...
> e che lui si sapeva tenere in riga sua moglie...e che qui e che là...
> che sbagliavamo a lasciarle uscire di casa da sole...e bla bli bla bla...
> ...



e beh chi la fa..l'aspetti....

..immagino la sua faccia!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbri prova a rileggerti quello che mi hai scritto, è contraddittorio, non può esistere. Se c'è l'uno c'è l'altro sbri, altrimenti di che parliamo?


Claudio... esistono. Guardati attorno. Gente che fa le ferie separate, che esce la sera separatamente... su, è pieno!


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Claudio... esistono. Guardati attorno. Gente che fa le ferie separate, che esce la sera separatamente... su, è pieno!


Esistono,ma il fatto di esserci non significa possa esser giusto!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e beh chi la fa..l'aspetti....
> 
> ..immagino la sua faccia!


Ma come si è incazzata con me...
Ohi non voleva credermi...

Le ho detto in tutte le lingue che ho tirato a indovinare...

Niente eh?

Era convinta che l'amichetto avesse parlato...con qualcuno...

Sai Annuccia...
Io ho i miei segreti...
E sono sicuro che non parlandone con nessuno...
Non salteranno mai fuori no?

Ma ho mentito spesso in vita mia con segreti farlocchi...
Per coprire i veri segreti eh?

Per esempio
Io sono un falso nano...
In realtà sono un gigante che cammina in ginocchio no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Claudio... esistono. Guardati attorno. Gente che fa le ferie separate, che esce la sera separatamente... su, è pieno!


Si è pieno, ma è una minoranza, chi fa testo è la maggioranza. La maggioranza della verità e di ciò che si ha dentro veramente.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Claudio... esistono. Guardati attorno. Gente che fa le ferie separate, che esce la sera separatamente... su, è pieno!


Quanti salvano il loro matrimonio grazie alle ferie separate...
Quanti litigano come dannati durante le ferie perchè sono assieme da mane a sera...

Che du bal...co sta Coppia...


----------



## Diletta (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vai a leggere il significato di istinto, capirai meglio il discorso che ho scritto, spero.
> Non sono io che dico che siamo tutti poligami, sono ben altre persone che lo scrivono e di un certo rilievo culturale.
> 
> Due più due fa sempre quattro, te ne accorgerai quando nella realtà sarai messa in gioco in una situazione dove ti tocca muoverti per quello che sei, e non soltanto per quello che sei diventata maturando, e qua l'istinto entra in gioco e la maturità prevale dopo, quando riesci a riflettere, come in un forum in pratica.




Sono d'accordo con te sulla questione poligamia anche se c'è tutto un ventaglio di gradazioni e sfumature. 
Mi convinco sempre più che la fedeltà sia un fatto mentale, un'impostazione che ci diamo sulla quale operiamo col controllo razionale. Poi, ovviamente, ci sono individui più o meno predisposti. 
Alcuni fanno proprio tanta fatica a mantenere alta la guardia e l'hanno ribadito anche qui.

Ho letto da qualche parte un aforisma sull'uomo (inteso come maschio di valore) che voglio scrivere:

l'uomo è un donnaiolo che si sa trattenere

Lo condividi Claudio?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te sulla questione poligamia anche se c'è tutto un ventaglio di gradazioni e sfumature.
> Mi convinco sempre più che la fedeltà sia un fatto mentale, un'impostazione che ci diamo sulla quale operiamo col controllo razionale. Poi, ovviamente, ci sono individui più o meno predisposti.
> Alcuni fanno proprio tanta fatica a mantenere alta la guardia e l'hanno ribadito anche qui.
> 
> ...


No...
L'uomo non è donnaiolo.
Sono le donne che hanno mutato i loro costumi.
Ora sono in tante ad essere tutte scostumate...

E l'uomo sbaglia solo in questo...
Si dice...stringo i denti la faccio contenta sta qua così poi mi molla...

Ed è lì che resta irretito capisci?

Ricorda allora par con ciccio...

L'essere donnaioli è direttamente proporzionale alla disponibilità delle femmine...

No?

Ricorda se una ci punta
Noi non abbiamo scampo.

E allora pur di rimanere fedeli...
Bisognerebbe far scendere in campo

La nostra moglie...no?

Sniff...sob...sniff...dighe con quela putana della to amica...che la smetta di farmi certe caresse...sniff sob...finisco sempre con il ciccio duro e rosso come un peperon...

Ok marito adesso la sistemo io quella brutta carciofa...
Tu intanto rimanimi fedele che non ti succederà nulla di brutto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esistono,ma il fatto di esserci non significa possa esser giusto!


Miiii.... nessuno ha detto giusto o sbagliato. Ci si chiedeva: perchè uno dovrebbe fare finta di non vedere? e si discuteva di quello...


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Miiii.... nessuno ha detto giusto o sbagliato. Ci si chiedeva: perchè uno dovrebbe fare finta di non vedere? e si discuteva di quello...


Ma che te devo dì?sarà che io ho sempre cercato di vedere chiaro per cui faccio fatica....!:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vai a leggere il significato di istinto, capirai meglio il discorso che ho scritto, spero.
> Non sono io che dico che siamo tutti poligami, sono ben altre persone che lo scrivono e di un certo rilievo culturale.
> 
> Due più due fa sempre quattro, te ne accorgerai quando nella realtà sarai messa in gioco in una situazione dove ti tocca muoverti per quello che sei, e non soltanto per quello che sei diventata maturando, e qua l'istinto entra in gioco e la maturità prevale dopo, quando riesci a riflettere, come in un forum in pratica.



Siamo sempre lì, Claudio: tu dici che nella realtà le cose funzionano in un modo e solo in quello. Io dico che le cose funzionano in cento e più modi, dei quali il tuo è uno solo. Io sono quello che divento, per altro. Cos'altro dovrei essere? E nella realtà sono/sono stata messa in gioco quanto te. Io non scapoccio prima per riflettere poi. Ma, ripeto, nella realtà conosco poche somme algebriche. Vale la tua somma esatta come la mia indeterminatezza algebrica, come le diverse somme altrui. Non c'è una regola, e se c'è scritta da qualche parte, non vale per tutti, ma solo per chi ci crede. Questo io penso, faccio, sono. Il resto, se si parla di me, è fuffa.


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Ti giuro  mi ammazzo dalle risate a leggere certi post,dove in maniera forbita viene espresso il nulla,un bel nulla però!:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io qui un piccolo dubbio ce l'ho. Perchè l'uomo, come specie, ha un brutto difetto: deduce e interpreta. La coppia dopo il tradimento è più forte di prima, passa tanto tempo e l'altro mi dice che va tutto bene, io deduco che non farà una cosa che mi farebbe soffrire. Io interpreto la nostra visione di coppia con la mia visione di coppia e se nella mia visione di coppia l'infedeltà ha un peso... l'avrà anche nella nostra visione di coppia, o almeno io ne sarò convinto e per me è lo stesso. Non siamo macchine, abbiamo sentimenti che non riusciamo a governare, proviamo dolore che non riusciamo ad anestetizzare, abbiamo aspettative che vorremmo fossero attese. Relativizziamo tutto con gli strumenti che abbiamo, non con quelli che hanno gli altri. E, secondo me, una persona che fa scenate di gelosia non è bene aderente con l'immagine del consapevole ma... sportivo.



Sì funziona così, spesso, talvolta, dipende.
E quando succede così, per me, è colpa nostra. 

Quando dissi molto chiaramente a mio marito le necessità del mio lavoro, cosa sarebbe successo, cosa avrei fatto e a cosa non avrei rinunciato e a cosa avrei rinunciato, e gli chiesi se mi avrebbe seguito in tutto questo. Se gli andava bene, se mi avrebbe sostenuto.
Lui mi rispose, con una specie di sorriso "Vedremo piccina"

Cogliona, cogliona io oltre ogni dire a interpretare quello come un "sì" quando era così chiaramente un "no". Eppure l'ho interpretato come un sì, e ho sposato quell'uomo.

E sono stata cogliona io.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te sulla questione poligamia anche se c'è tutto un ventaglio di gradazioni e sfumature.
> Mi convinco sempre più che la fedeltà sia un fatto mentale, un'impostazione che ci diamo sulla quale operiamo col controllo razionale. Poi, ovviamente, ci sono individui più o meno predisposti.
> Alcuni fanno proprio tanta fatica a mantenere alta la guardia e l'hanno ribadito anche qui.
> 
> ...


L'uomo da solo non potrebbe far nulla Diletta. Altro quindi che trattenersi, ci sono dei ruoli, sappiamo quali sono ( l'uomo cacciatore etc) ma ci stiamo evolvendo. Una cosa è certa, c'è l'uomo, e c'è anche la donna. 

Credo che nella società odierna siamo tutti educati alla fedeltà in mille maniere. Il tradimento ti fa capire che la fedeltà esiste soltanto nel momento in cui sei stato accanto al tuo partner fino alla morte. 

Nel momento in cui vieni tradito, tutto cambia, e tutto è un compromesso, compromessi dettati dalle nostre restrizioni mentali educate da quando siamo nati, dai figli, dai parenti, dalla mancanza di lavoro, di paura, e tanto tanto altro ancora Diletta. E talvolta anche dal non volersi cambiare perchè si ama il ricordo di ciò che "eravamo."


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> L'uomo da solo non potrebbe far nulla Diletta. Altro quindi che trattenersi, ci sono dei ruoli, sappiamo quali sono ( l'uomo cacciatore etc) ma ci stiamo evolvendo. Una cosa è certa, c'è l'uomo, e c'è anche la donna.
> 
> Credo che nella società odierna siamo tutti educati alla fedeltà in mille maniere. Il tradimento ti fa capire che la fedeltà esiste soltanto nel momento in cui sei stato accanto al tuo partner fino alla morte.
> 
> Nel momento in cui vieni tradito, tutto cambia, e tutto è un compromesso, compromessi dettati dalle nostre restrizioni mentali educate da quando siamo nati, dai figli, dai parenti, dalla mancanza di lavoro, di paura, e tanto tanto altro ancora Diletta. E talvolta anche dal non volersi cambiare perchè si ama il ricordo di ciò che "eravamo."


E talvolta dal non volersi cambiare o accettare che siamo cambiati,perchè si ama il ricordo di ciò che "eravamo"e non saremo più!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Siamo sempre lì, Claudio: tu dici che nella realtà le cose funzionano in un modo e solo in quello. Io dico che le cose funzionano in cento e più modi, dei quali il tuo è uno solo. Io sono quello che divento, per altro. Cos'altro dovrei essere? E nella realtà sono/sono stata messa in gioco quanto te. Io non scapoccio prima per riflettere poi. Ma, ripeto, nella realtà conosco poche somme algebriche. Vale la tua somma esatta come la mia indeterminatezza algebrica, come le diverse somme altrui. Non c'è una regola, e se c'è scritta da qualche parte, non vale per tutti, ma solo per ci crede. Questo io penso, faccio, sono. Il resto, se si parla di me, è fuffa.


Tu sei ciò che sei, un essere umano diversa da tutti gli altri, ma vieni formata nel luogo e con le persone che vivi.

Nell'età in cui affronti la vita da sola! comincia a formarti in maniera diversa, questa diverrà in te la nuova annablume, dove per maturità riuscirà ad esternarsi nella più totale calma, come nel forum. Ma nella realtà ciò che hai dentro, ciò che sei dentro uscirà a dispetto di ciò che hai maturato nell'età adulta.

Chi subisce dei traumi, è per quello che ha imparato nella età adulta ad andare avanti ragionando e razionalizzando, ma se dovessi comportarti per ciò che sei dentro e decidere di comportarti di conseguenza, le scelte sarebbero diverse.

Nel forum in un modo nella realtà in un'altra. 

P.S Si lo so quello che si matura entra dentro, ma questo normalmente accade in una vita intera, non in pochissimo tempo.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quanti salvano il loro matrimonio grazie alle ferie separate...
> Quanti litigano come dannati durante le ferie perchè sono assieme da mane a sera...
> 
> Che du bal...co sta Coppia...



bella roba....le ferie separate..l'unico momento dell'anno che si puo'stare assieme.lo fanno le coppie fallite.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E talvolta dal non volersi cambiare o accettare che siamo cambiati,perchè si ama il ricordo di ciò che "eravamo"e non saremo più!



Azzo! parliamo la stessa lingua allora, minchia! quasi quasi mi sento compreso talvolta.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bella roba....le ferie separate..l'unico momento dell'anno che si puo'stare assieme.lo fanno le coppie fallite.


Ma scolta...
Io e mia moglie abbiamo iniziato sta cosa da anni...

Pensa a quante mogli sclerano quando i loro mariti vanno in pensione...

E lì iniziano casini e fastidi...per l'uomo...

Infatti gli uomini muoiono prima delle donne no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Anche al mio paese prolifera l'associazione delle vedove...

Sei tu che temi a mandare la tigre in crociera con me no NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu sei ciò che sei, un essere umano diversa da tutti gli altri, ma vieni formata nel luogo e con le persone che vivi.
> 
> Nell'età in cui affronti la vita da sola! comincia a formarti in maniera diversa, questa diverrà in te la nuova annablume, dove per maturità riuscirà ad esternarsi nella più totale calma, come nel forum. Ma nella realtà ciò che hai dentro, ciò che sei dentro uscirà a dispetto di ciò che hai maturato nell'età adulta.
> 
> ...



Io non ho capito se pensi che io sono una sedicenne, o che non vive da sola, o che altro. Ma non sottoscrivo né sono d'accordo su niente, niente di quel che ho letto qui (e non è la prima volta). O almeno, di quello che ho capito. Da una parte mi manca l'aria a sentire frasi "tu sei ciò che sei...ma vieni formata...", proprio asfissia. Dall'altra, ho sempre con te una sensazione di scissione. Cioè, che tu sei scisso. E come in altre circostanze, se ho ben capito bene, ti direi: molla 'ste zavorre. Molla 'sto fardello. O trovi l'incontro fra pancia e cervello, ricomponi 'sto dissidio maledetto, o ti fai proprio male. Io preferisco sentire ed agire secondo "quella parte del cervello che chiamiamo cuore", nessun dissidio. Per il resto, nessun metodo diverso dal tuo o dal mio è sbagliato in quanto solo altro dal tuo o dal mio. Siamo tutti diversi, e la verità infusa non è di questo mondo, e nessuno ne è depositario. Vado a spalacare la finestra.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bella roba....le ferie separate..l'unico momento dell'anno che si puo'stare assieme.lo fanno le coppie fallite.


Fallite nel senso di fallimento dell'idea di coppia?
Per una volta sono d'accordo con te. Non capisco il significato di stare lontani negli unici giorni che si possono passare assieme interamente....


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bella roba....le ferie separate..l'unico momento dell'anno che si puo'stare assieme.lo fanno le coppie fallite.



Assolutamente non d'accordo. Ho sempre viaggiato moltissimo, e buona parte dei viaggi li ho sempre fatti da sola (certo, non tutti; alcuni anche col mio ex compagno). E non scambierei questa cosa con niente al mondo. Ma io non tradisco. Sul fallire, troverei decisamente più fallimentare cornificare a nastro e mentire a manetta. Ma, si sa, io sono quella strana. :mosking:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Assolutamente non d'accordo. Ho sempre viaggiato moltissimo, e buona parte dei viaggi li ho sempre fatti da sola (certo, non tutti; alcuni anche col mio ex compagno). E non scambierei questa cosa con niente al mondo. *Ma io non tradisco*. Sul fallire, troverei decisamente più fallimentare cornificare a nastro e mentire a manetta. Ma, si sa, io sono quella strana. :mosking:


Mai dire mai.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai dire mai.



Ok, mi pare corretto. Riformulo: in coppia, non tradivo ma viaggiavo da sola la maggior parte delle volte, e lasciavo viaggiar da soli la maggior parte delle volte. Sui fallimenti ho già detto, ma certo non per questa banalità delle "ferie separate". Ora non sono in coppia, dunque il tradire o essere traditi non è cosa che mi tocchi da vicino.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fallite nel senso di fallimento dell'idea di coppia?
> Per una volta sono d'accordo con te. Non capisco il significato di stare lontani negli unici giorni che si possono passare assieme interamente....




Ave Farfalla!....d'accordo con te...miracolo!!Infatti qua'tenta di nevicare..da te mi dicono lo sta gia'facendo di brutto!!
scherzi a parte....e'vero sai..che cavolo di coppia se vacanze separate???? a quel punto mi separo...


----------



## abc (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dal mio punto di vista (ovviamente).
> 
> Se sceglie di non sapere, sa a cosa va incontro.
> E le parole hanno un contesto, certo. E se il contesto era una crisi di coppia, una discussione seria sul cambio delle regole e degli equilibri, il contesto era chiaro e cristallino.
> ...



posto che considero le vicende personali come semplice spunto di discussione e non terreno da invadere grossolanamente...

Nausica, guarda che "rapinerò una banca", detto da chi magari ha qualche precedente e nel momento in cui l'altro ti ha chiuso il conto, non mi sembra avvisaglia da sottovalutare in una coppia. 
solo che fino a quando mi nascondi abilmente arma e passamontagna e non ti fai beccare, mi tranquillizzo, ridimensiono.
ma non scelgo di non sapere, sei tu che stai facendo in modo che io non sappia. 

il "senso molto preciso" di una comunicazione, ed è qui che non c'intendiamo, io penso lo diano i fatti. 
quei fatti che fai seguire alle parole, che le confermano o le smentiscono.
che modificano la tua realtà in un senso o in un altro.

se ti dico che da domani si dormirà in camere separate, mi comporto di conseguenza, non è che aspetto ogni sera che ti addormenti per alzarmi di soppiatto nel cuore della notte e spostarmi nella nuova camera.
capisci bene che non dovrei averne motivo, e che farlo significherebbe togliere valore a quanto detto, negarlo consapevolmente.

a quel punto dovrei stupirmi della tua reazione nel caso tu, dopo anni, scoprissi la mia trafila notturna?
ma al massimo mi stupirei se, ricordando le mie parole, non ti suonassero come alibi precostituito, jolly da giocare all'occorrenza.
sincero però.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scolta...
> Io e mia moglie abbiamo iniziato sta cosa da anni...
> 
> Pensa a quante mogli sclerano quando i loro mariti vanno in pensione...
> ...


ahaahh..io in pensione ci andro'tra 20 anni amico..se prima Astharoth non mi chiama a..fare un pokerino...

in crociera con te..ahahhah..ma lo sai che abituata bene no???mica sono diversamente duro io..

senza lei sarei perso..


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahaahh..io in pensione ci andro'tra 20 anni amico..se prima Astharoth non mi chiama a..fare un pokerino...
> 
> in crociera con te..ahahhah..ma lo sai che abituata bene no???mica sono diversamente duro io..
> 
> senza lei sarei perso..


Ah ecco perchè non vuoi le ferie separate...
Ti tocca farti da mangiare e non sai come fare....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Assolutamente non d'accordo. Ho sempre viaggiato moltissimo, e buona parte dei viaggi li ho sempre fatti da sola (certo, non tutti; alcuni anche col mio ex compagno). E non scambierei questa cosa con niente al mondo. Ma io non tradisco. Sul fallire, troverei decisamente più fallimentare cornificare a nastro e mentire a manetta. Ma, si sa, io sono quella strana. :mosking:


Beh sei molto filosofa tu.
Infatti da millenni i filosofi si chidedono come sia il mondo.
E nessuno ha trovato una maniera univoca no?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io non ho capito se pensi che io sono una sedicenne, o che non vive da sola, o che altro. Ma non sottoscrivo né sono d'accordo su niente, niente di quel che ho letto qui (e non è la prima volta). O almeno, di quello che ho capito. Da una parte mi manca l'aria a sentire frasi "tu sei ciò che sei...ma vieni formata...", proprio asfissia. Dall'altra, ho sempre con te una sensazione di scissione. Cioè, che tu sei scisso. E come in altre circostanze, se ho ben capito bene, ti direi: molla 'ste zavorre. Molla 'sto fardello. O trovi l'incontro fra pancia e cervello, ricomponi 'sto dissidio maledetto, o ti fai proprio male. Io preferisco sentire ed agire secondo "quella parte del cervello che chiamiamo cuore", nessun dissidio. Per il resto, nessun metodo diverso dal tuo o dal mio è sbagliato in quanto solo altro dal tuo o dal mio. Siamo tutti diversi, e la verità infusa non è di questo mondo, e nessuno ne è depositario. Vado a spalacare la finestra.


E vabbhè tu non sei quella che sei, e non ti sei formata tramite luoghi e persone accanto. Quindi non sei cresciuta unica nel tuo essere formata da genitori amici scuola etc. 

Poi mi dici che io sono scisso, spiegami perchè mi scrivi questo. perchè pensi che io sia scisso. Il cuore ti ricordo che batte soltanto, il cervello ti guida in tutto visto che comanda lui. ti ricordo che siamo pure animali.  I metodi diversi o simili fanno parte di quella società odierna a cui dobbiamo rendere conto, compreso quello che ci ha insegnato.  Nonostante siamo diversi, tutti.


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

abc ha detto:


> posto che considero le vicende personali come semplice spunto di discussione e non terreno da invadere grossolanamente...
> 
> *Nausica, guarda che "rapinerò una banca", detto da chi magari ha qualche precedente e nel momento in cui l'altro ti ha chiuso il conto, non mi sembra avvisaglia da sottovalutare in una coppia.
> solo che fino a quando mi nascondi abilmente arma e passamontagna e non ti fai beccare, mi tranquillizzo, ridimensiono.
> ...



Infatti io rapinavo banche, ma non nascondo. Mi comporto esattamente come prima.
Cosa vuol dire?
Che la nostra coppia non è in discussione e Mattia si sente amato. E io lo amo.
Quindi?
Lui è consapevolissimo di tutto e sceglie di stare con una rapinatrice di banche tutti i giorni. Come io scelgo di stare con lui tutti i giorni.

Sembra quasi che vi dia fastidio.
Ma perchè?


----------



## Annuccia (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fallite nel senso di fallimento dell'idea di coppia?
> Per una volta sono d'accordo con te. Non capisco il significato di stare lontani negli unici giorni che si possono passare assieme interamente....


condivido anche io
 non mi sono mai  annoiata in vacanza con mio marito...anzi...durano sempre troppo poco...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bella roba....le ferie separate..l'unico momento dell'anno che si puo'stare assieme.lo fanno le coppie fallite.


Lothy ...
ci sono coppie che lavorano insieme e stanno sempre insieme tutto il  giorno ...
Quindi un pò di un per se non lo considero un fallimento ma uno spazio di libertà...
Tu la tua libertà te la prendi in ufficio con tutti i tuoi cellulari segreti no?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Assolutamente non d'accordo. Ho sempre viaggiato moltissimo, e buona parte dei viaggi li ho sempre fatti da sola (certo, non tutti; alcuni anche col mio ex compagno). E non scambierei questa cosa con niente al mondo. Ma io non tradisco. Sul fallire, troverei decisamente più fallimentare cornificare a nastro e mentire a manetta. Ma, si sa, io sono quella strana. :mosking:


chiarisco la mia posizione. Non trovo nulla di male nel fare ogni tanto un week da soli. Ma se parliamo di ferie, che per mia sfortuna sono solo quelle estive, non concepisco il passarle separati.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ave Farfalla!....d'accordo con te...miracolo!!Infatti qua'tenta di nevicare..*da te mi dicono lo sta gia'facendo di brutto!!
> *scherzi a parte....e'vero sai..che cavolo di coppia se vacanze separate???? a quel punto mi separo...


No. qui è brutto ma non nevica


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> chiarisco la mia posizione. Non trovo nulla di male nel fare ogni tanto un week da soli. Ma se parliamo di ferie, che per mia sfortuna sono solo quelle estive, non concepisco il passarle separati.


Son d'accordo,io annablume neanche capisco cosa scrive....bhòòò!:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lothy ...
> ci sono coppie che lavorano insieme e stanno sempre insieme tutto il  giorno ...
> Quindi un pò di un per se non lo considero un fallimento ma uno spazio di libertà...
> Tu la tua libertà te la prendi in ufficio con tutti i tuoi cellulari segreti no?


ok...
prenditi i tuoi spazi un giorno...una domenica...un pomeriggio o tutti i pomeriggi della settimana se vuoi..ma le vacanze è bello farle insieme..pure io mi prendo i miei momenti..e lui i suoi è giusto...ma se si parte si parte in tre....e alle volte in due...se si può....


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ok...
> prenditi i tuoi spazi un giorno...una domenica...un pomeriggio o tutti i pomeriggi della settimana se vuoi..ma le vacanze è bello farle insieme..pure io mi prendo i miei momenti..e lui i suoi è giusto...ma se si parte si parte in tre....e alle volte in due...se si può....


Concordo ....ma non sempre si può ...
Non ho mai fatto vacanze separate e neanche le farei ...dopo due giorni mi mancherebbe troppo ...
Ma neanche considero falliti quelli che le fanno ...
Falliti è chi non comunica più ma neanche vivo con loro per notare questo...


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> chiarisco la mia posizione. Non trovo nulla di male nel fare ogni tanto un week da soli. Ma se parliamo di ferie, che per mia sfortuna sono solo quelle estive, non concepisco il passarle separati.



Per me è stato il contrario: vivendo insieme, molti fine settimana insieme. I viaggi, dipende. Ma c'è da dire che sia io che lui potevamo prenderci delle pause con maggior libertà rispetto a lavori tradizionali e non necessariamente d'estate; spesso non erano sincrone (dipendeva dai rispettivi lavori). E poi, differenze di desideri: se vuoi andare in kayak nella patagonia cilena, è bene che tu vada a gennaio-febbraio. Se vuoi farlo in British Columbia, è bene che tu vada a aprile-maggio, ad esempio. E così via. Comunque, se hai letto la mia presentazione prolissa, hai senz'altro capito che i problemi erano altrove. E dopo mesi e mesi di buio, se quando riemergeva voleva andarsene all'altro capo del mondo senza di me, soffrivo, molto. Ma era il contesto, di una sofferenza inquietante, non il viaggio in sé. Io quando salto su un aereo da sola sono incredibilmente felice, perfettamente felice, anche se sono innamorata. E' che sono facile all'asfissia e detesto le coppie fusionali.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Per me è stato il contrario: vivendo insieme, molti fine settimana insieme. I viaggi, dipende. Ma c'è da dire che sia io che lui potevamo prenderci delle pause con maggior libertà rispetto a lavori tradizionali e non necessariamente d'estate; spesso non erano sincrone (dipendeva dai rispettivi lavori). E poi, differenze di desideri: se vuoi andare in kayak nella patagonia cilena, è bene che tu vada a gennaio-febbraio. Se vuoi farlo in British Columbia, è bene che tu vada a aprile-maggio, ad esempio. E così via. Comunque, se hai letto la mia presentazione prolissa, hai senz'altro capito che i problemi erano altrove. E dopo mesi e mesi di buio, se quando riemergeva voleva andarsene all'altro capo del mondo senza di me, soffrivo, molto. Ma era il contesto, di una sofferenza inquietante, non il viaggio in sé. Io quando salto su un aereo da sola sono incredibilmente felice, perfettamente felice, anche se sono innamorata. E' che sono facile all'asfissia e detesto le coppie fusionali.



:singleeye:
Complimenti per la spigazione ...ti invidio un pò...
io non ne sono capace


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :singleeye:
> Complimenti per la spigazione ...ti invidio un pò...
> io non ne sono capace


Grazie, Luna . Magari è semplicemente perché hai desideri diversi dai miei, tutto qui. Se ti racconto il viaggio che ho fatto quest'estate muori :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son d'accordo,io annablume neanche capisco cosa scrive....bhòòò!:rotfl:



Anche io non capisco  cosa scrive...
Basta rileggerlo ...
La trovo una utente molto colta ...


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

abc ha detto:


> posto che considero le vicende personali come semplice spunto di discussione e non terreno da invadere grossolanamente...
> 
> *Nausica, guarda che "rapinerò una banca", detto da chi magari ha qualche precedente e nel momento in cui l'altro ti ha chiuso il conto, non mi sembra avvisaglia da sottovalutare in una coppia.
> solo che fino a quando mi nascondi abilmente arma e passamontagna e non ti fai beccare, mi tranquillizzo, ridimensiono.*
> ...



In quelle condizioni, non ridimensiono e non mi tranquillizzo per *nulla*.
Se sono contraria alle rapine, gli sto dietro ogni istante.

E se qualcuno mi viene a raccontare quello, e mi dice che poi è stato uno shock quando ha rapinato, gli dico che avrebbe dovuto ascoltare e agire di conseguenza.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lothy ...
> ci sono coppie che lavorano insieme e stanno sempre insieme tutto il giorno ...
> Quindi un pò di un per se non lo considero un fallimento ma uno spazio di libertà...
> Tu la tua libertà te la prendi in ufficio con tutti i tuoi cellulari segreti no?



ah cara mia morirei..ci sono due coppie di carissimi amci che lavorano assieme..da35 anni..tutte le mattine escono assieme..due belle palle!!!tra le altre cose,nel mio caso...ti saluto cell segreto,telefonatine con le ''altre''...visita ad un ''cliente''...povero Lothar..non esisterebbe..credo..


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah cara mia morirei..ci sono due coppie di carissimi amci che lavorano assieme..da35 anni..tutte le mattine escono assieme..due belle palle!!!tra le altre cose,nel mio caso...ti saluto cell segreto,telefonatine con le ''altre''...visita ad un ''cliente''...povero Lothar..non esisterebbe..credo..


e noi come faremmo, micione?:rotfl: (Speriamo che stanotte non nevichi, domani sono in giro tutto il giorno...)


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Per me è stato il contrario: vivendo insieme, molti fine settimana insieme. I viaggi, dipende. Ma c'è da dire che sia io che lui potevamo prenderci delle pause con maggior libertà rispetto a lavori tradizionali e non necessariamente d'estate; spesso non erano sincrone (dipendeva dai rispettivi lavori). E poi, differenze di desideri: se vuoi andare in kayak nella patagonia cilena, è bene che tu vada a gennaio-febbraio. Se vuoi farlo in British Columbia, è bene che tu vada a aprile-maggio, ad esempio. E così via. Comunque, se hai letto la mia presentazione prolissa, hai senz'altro capito che i problemi erano altrove. E dopo mesi e mesi di buio, se quando riemergeva voleva andarsene all'altro capo del mondo senza di me, soffrivo, molto. Ma era il contesto, di una sofferenza inquietante, non il viaggio in sé. Io quando salto su un aereo da sola sono incredibilmente felice, perfettamente felice, anche se sono innamorata. E' che sono facile all'asfissia e detesto le coppie fusionali.


Mattia all'inizio del nostro rapporto non comprendeva come potesse essere normale per me uscire da soli, farsi i week con gli amici e tutto il resto.
Aveva un idea di coppia "insieme tutto" avvallato anche dalle sue ex.
Oggi la cosa è molto diversa fortunatamente, e mi dice sempre che gli ho cambiato il dna e ne è felice.
La sua famiglia invece (dove tutti fanno pure la spesa insieme e guai a farla da soli senza accompagnamento) è rimasta quello che era e ci guarda con sospetto dicendo (dietro)che io sono strana e il figlio non lo riconoscono più.

Mattia stesso, quando esce con il fratello torna a casa schiarito raccontandomi che la fidanzata lo chiama trenta volte.
Io sorrido ricordandogli che pure lui faceva così.
faceva appunto.


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In quelle condizioni, non ridimensiono e non mi tranquillizzo per *nulla*.
> Se sono contraria alle rapine, gli sto dietro ogni istante.
> 
> E se qualcuno mi viene a raccontare quello, e mi dice che poi è stato uno shock quando ha rapinato, gli dico che avrebbe dovuto ascoltare e agire di conseguenza.



appunto.


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche io non capisco cosa scrive...
> Basta rileggerlo ...
> La trovo una utente molto colta ...


Si,che sia colta non metto in dubbio,è che non capisco dove siano i contenuti,non capisco cosa vuole dire,e se dice qualcosa di sensato!:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia all'inizio del nostro rapporto non comprendeva come potesse essere normale per me uscire da soli, farsi i week con gli amici e tutto il resto.
> Aveva un idea di coppia "insieme tutto" avvallato anche dalle sue ex.
> Oggi la cosa è molto diversa fortunatamente, e mi dice sempre che gli ho cambiato il dna e ne è felice.
> La sua famiglia invece (dove tutti fanno pure la spesa insieme e guai a farla da soli senza accompagnamento) è rimasta quello che era e ci guarda con sospetto dicendo (dietro)che io sono strana e il figlio non lo riconoscono più.
> ...



Devi averlo amato molto fin dall'inizio, uno così. Io non ce l'avrei fatta. Altro che lavoro, quelle erano catene 
Chi mi conosce sa dei miei spostamenti, della mia necessità di solitudine. Sa che non prometto costante presenza fisica. E soprattutto che non desidero costante presenza fisica. Poi, di fronte all'enorme malessere suo, sono stata costantemente al suo fianco. Pugnalata di nascosto, pure. Bella storia :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2012)

abc ha detto:


> cerchiamo di capirci.
> il punto è proprio il perchè non si arriva a dire "ho dato".
> come mai la presunta e decantata sincerità dell'aver detto non è seguita dalla concreta sincerità del fare o dell'aver fatto.
> se l'altro sa, perchè questa è la premessa, quale bisogno c'è di propinargli balle?
> ...


Concordo con te.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Devi averlo amato molto fin dall'inizio, uno così. Io non ce l'avrei fatta. Altro che lavoro, quelle erano catene
> Chi mi conosce sa dei miei spostamenti, della mia necessità di solitudine. Sa che non prometto costante presenza fisica. E soprattutto che non desidero costante presenza fisica. Poi, di fronte all'enorme malessere suo, sono stata costantemente al suo fianco. Pugnalata di nascosto, pure. Bella storia :unhappy:



Un rosso per questo intervento :sarcastic:

A chiunque abbia dato fastidio, rispondo: in viaggio non vi ci porto, non insistete :risata:


----------



## abc (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti io rapinavo banche, ma non nascondo. Mi comporto esattamente come prima.
> Cosa vuol dire?
> Che la nostra coppia non è in discussione e Mattia si sente amato. E io lo amo.
> Quindi?
> ...



calma.
innanzitutto ti pregherei di non darmi del voi, o del "loro" come ho letto ieri sera, perchè offendi l'individualità delle persone e non ne vedo né la ragione né l'utilità.
lo scambio di idee con Nausica, come mi pare di aver anche precisato, prende spunto dalla tua vicenda, perchè con te comunque inizialmente dialogavo ieri ma, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, non ha davvero altre pretese.

sembra piuttosto che la cosa dia fastidio a te.
se così dovesse essere, posso capirlo e non ho problemi a scusarmi.

resta salvo il fatto di poter contrastare una logica senza voler per questo contrastare la persona.


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Devi averlo amato molto fin dall'inizio, uno così. Io non ce l'avrei fatta. Altro che lavoro, quelle erano catene
> Chi mi conosce sa dei miei spostamenti, della mia necessità di solitudine. Sa che non prometto costante presenza fisica. E soprattutto che non desidero costante presenza fisica. Poi, di fronte all'enorme malessere suo, sono stata costantemente al suo fianco. Pugnalata di nascosto, pure. Bella storia :unhappy:


si. Ero e sono innamorata persa.Non mi vergogno a dirlo. E gli inizi sono stati davvero duri e nessuno avrebbe scommesso su di noi. e invece...

sulle pugnalate che dirti...:unhappy:

ma sai che c'è?
Che andrà meglio. Parola di fata tebina


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Un rosso per questo intervento :sarcastic:
> 
> A chiunque abbia dato fastidio, rispondo: in viaggio con voi non ci vengo, non insistete :risata:





Nausicaa ha detto:


> In quelle condizioni, non ridimensiono e non mi tranquillizzo per *nulla*.
> Se sono contraria alle rapine, gli sto dietro ogni istante.
> 
> E se qualcuno mi viene a raccontare quello, e mi dice che poi è stato uno shock quando ha rapinato, gli dico che avrebbe dovuto ascoltare e agire di conseguenza.



Io per questo


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io per questo



:mrgreen: ma quanto gli brucia?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen: ma quanto gli brucia?



Non credo che sia delle persone con cui si sta dialogando ora.
Anche con chi non sono d'accordo mi sembra che ci si discuta molto tranquillamente.
Penso sia un rosso senza significato.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Per me è stato il contrario: vivendo insieme, molti fine settimana insieme. I viaggi, dipende. Ma c'è da dire che sia io che lui potevamo prenderci delle pause con maggior libertà rispetto a lavori tradizionali e non necessariamente d'estate; spesso non erano sincrone (dipendeva dai rispettivi lavori). E poi, differenze di desideri: se vuoi andare in kayak nella patagonia cilena, è bene che tu vada a gennaio-febbraio. Se vuoi farlo in British Columbia, è bene che tu vada a aprile-maggio, ad esempio. E così via. Comunque, se hai letto la mia presentazione prolissa, hai senz'altro capito che i problemi erano altrove. E dopo mesi e mesi di buio, se quando riemergeva voleva andarsene all'altro capo del mondo senza di me, soffrivo, molto. Ma era il contesto, di una sofferenza inquietante, non il viaggio in sé. Io quando salto su un aereo da sola sono incredibilmente felice, perfettamente felice, anche se sono innamorata. E' che sono facile all'asfissia e detesto le coppie fusionali.


Mah secondo me le coppie fusionali sono destinate al fallimento.
Vediamone le ragioni secondo me.
1) Turris eburnea: si crea un circolo di autoconvinzioni e ci si isola dal mondo circostante in un' aura dorata dove solo io e te siamo fighi buoni belli e giusti e tutti gli altri sono feccia.
2) Ci si succhia contemporaneamente tutte le energie emotive
3) Si vive in funzione dell'altro e si rinuncia ad una montagna di cose
4) Tutta la vita è solo un continuo controllare e verificare quello che fa l'altro.

Ma capisco che per essere coppia fusionale bisogna essere simili.

Invece molte coppie sono formate da persone molto diverse nei gusti, nelle passioni, negli hobbies ecc..ecc..ecc...

Poi temo sempre che dietro la coppia fusionale ci sia uno che fa il muro e l'altro che fa l'edera.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io per questo



rubino comune, mezzo gaudio arty:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In quelle condizioni, non ridimensiono e non mi tranquillizzo per *nulla*.
> Se sono contraria alle rapine, gli sto dietro ogni istante.
> 
> E se qualcuno mi viene a raccontare quello, e mi dice che poi è stato uno shock quando ha rapinato, gli dico che avrebbe dovuto ascoltare e agire di conseguenza.


Ed eccomi lì con un bel trilogy...
E tu fai gli occhi dolci...
E dici...ma conte quanto ti sarà costato...

E io ah sapessi un po' di tritolo per far saltare per aria la porta della gioelleria...


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non credo che sia delle persone con cui si sta dialogando ora.
> Anche con chi non sono d'accordo mi sembra che ci si discuta molto tranquillamente.
> Penso sia* un rosso senza significato*.



mah...percorsi mentali strani.
Comunque io sono al nuovo flap!

paura....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia all'inizio del nostro rapporto non comprendeva come potesse essere normale per me uscire da soli, farsi i week con gli amici e tutto il resto.
> Aveva un idea di coppia "insieme tutto" avvallato anche dalle sue ex.
> Oggi la cosa è molto diversa fortunatamente, e mi dice sempre che gli ho cambiato il dna e ne è felice.
> La sua famiglia invece (dove tutti fanno pure la spesa insieme e guai a farla da soli senza accompagnamento) è rimasta quello che era e ci guarda con sospetto dicendo (dietro)che io sono strana e il figlio non lo riconoscono più.
> ...


Fanculo...
Venisse una volta ad aiutarmi a fare la spesa...
Fanculo...
Mi manda sempre da solo...sniff...sob

E guai a comperare cose sbagliate...sniff...sob...

Però c'è una cassiera che mi fa gli occhietti dolci eheheheheheeheheh...


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mah...percorsi mentali strani.
> Comunque io sono al nuovo flap!
> 
> paura....



Cmq sei zoccola e lo sai


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

abc ha detto:


> calma.
> innanzitutto ti pregherei di non darmi del voi, o del "loro" come ho letto ieri sera, perchè offendi l'individualità delle persone e non ne vedo né la ragione né l'utilità.
> lo scambio di idee con Nausica, come mi pare di aver anche precisato, prende spunto dalla tua vicenda, perchè con te comunque inizialmente dialogavo ieri ma, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, non ha davvero altre pretese.
> 
> ...


...il voi non era rivolto a te, era un voi omnicomprensivo considerato che ciò che dici era anche l'idea di altri utenti.
Se ti ho irritato mi scuso, non era mia intenzione.
Quindi siamo pronti a scusarci in due ma evidentemente ci siamo capiti male.
Nessuna irritazione mia, e nessuna irritazione tua.
 e capisco benissimo la tua idea di contrastare la mia logica ma non la mia persona.


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq sei zoccola e lo sai


super zoccola!!!!!

E mi sento pure strafiga. Un ora e mi stanno già broccolando di brutto:unhappy:


Voglio raggio di soleeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma sai che c'è?
> Che andrà meglio. Parola di fata tebina


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


>


----------



## bastardo dentro (4 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusate...
> mattia...ha tradito con il cuore..si era innamorato o credeva di esserlo...
> mattia non crdo se la sia cercata...sono cose che accadono e potrebbero accadere a chiunque..
> certo se avesse tenuto i pantaloni allacciati sin dal principio magari non sarebbe accaduto...
> ...


ti posso solo portare la mia esperienza di traditore (innamorato) e molto pentito e di tradito in un passato molto lontano ma in cui, forse, determinate ferite lasciano una bella cicatrice. io ho famiglia, una bella moglie, due figli e un rapporto adulto ed equilibrato dove vi è una componente "fisica" forndamentale. mi capita spesso più per posizione coperta, penso, che non per un effettiva avvenenza di essere oggetto di attenzioni. ho 40 anni e ad esempio in questi giorni una mia giovane collaboratrice, molto carina, mi chiede di uscire... 25 anni, bella, magra, soda con due belle poppe. mi lusinga. li per lì accetto. poi mi chiedo, cosa cercherei ? conversazione ? compagnia ? il gusto di accompagnarmi con una giovane e carina? una pompa? probabilmente (anzi sicuramente) l'ultima. continuo a chiedermi cosa proverei quando, preso il servizietto, mi ripresento a casa i miei figli mi corrono in contro, mia miglie mi chiede come stai? immagino un dialogo surreale in cui le dico: " sai tutto bene, ho dato un paio di botte a una mia stagista, mmm ci sono stato dentro"... posso dirti? non ce la faccio più. mi interessa meno. sarà che invecchio, sarà che quando scopo con mia moglie sto da dio. sarà che quando ho tradito mi ero effettivamente innamorato, ma non me la sento più. però ogni giorno cerco un mattoncino in più nel mio muro (verso l'esterno...)  un messaggio un gesto, qualcosa. ritrovo il gusto nell'essere esclusivo, nel vivere con esclusività e senza (troppo) sforzo finalmente un rapporto. sono consapevole del relativismo di questa fase, potrebbe cambiare, mi potrei sentire nuovamente attratto da donne, potrei volere ancora spasmodicamente sesso con donne diverse (spero di no....) ma oggi, nell'ignorare gli stimoli esterni non sento sforzo. certo, la mia ex amante è stata licenziata, mi ha mandato un sms se potevo aiutarla, dopo cinque anni, lo sto facendo e spero di trovarle presto un nuovo lavoro. il cuore, i ricordi riaffiorano e mi aiutano a capire cosa cercavo, cosa speravo e cosa ho vissuto. tutti i miei incontri, fortuiti, fuggevoli erano la ricerca di un'ancora di una storia, di qualcosa di vero. ed anche in quel rapporto fedifrago e ingannevole (per i reciproci consorti) c'era qualcosa di profondo, che ci ha messo in discussione, ci ha fatto interrogare sulla bontà di una scelta (quella di rimanere dove si era). in sostanza, il mio messaggio è: cinque minuti, un ora, dieci anni o una vita - a seconda delle volizioni di ciascuno - ma l'esclusività del sentimento e dei corpi rende dutto più speciale. io per primo - che ho fallito - non posso credere che sia per una vita intera. ma spero che a mia moglie non capiti ovvero, se le capitasse, spererei che avesse la forza di scegliere e tornare da me dicendo a se stessa che ne valeva la pena


bastardo dentro


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>








 la mia svolazza, la tua no. Tiè :mrgreen:. Va bene, più strega che fata...quisquilie


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Siiii*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ti posso solo portare la mia esperienza di traditore (innamorato) e molto pentito e di tradito in un passato molto lontano ma in cui, forse, determinate ferite lasciano una bella cicatrice. io ho famiglia, una bella moglie, due figli e un rapporto adulto ed equilibrato dove vi è una componente "fisica" forndamentale. mi capita spesso più per posizione coperta, penso, che non per un effettiva avvenenza di essere oggetto di attenzioni. ho 40 anni e ad esempio in questi giorni una mia giovane collaboratrice, molto carina, mi chiede di uscire... 25 anni, bella, magra, soda con due belle poppe. mi lusinga. li per lì accetto. poi mi chiedo, cosa cercherei ? conversazione ? compagnia ? il gusto di accompagnarmi con una giovane e carina? una pompa? probabilmente (anzi sicuramente) l'ultima. continuo a chiedermi cosa proverei quando, preso il servizietto, mi ripresento a casa i miei figli mi corrono in contro, mia miglie mi chiede come stai? immagino un dialogo surreale in cui le dico: " sai tutto bene, ho dato un paio di botte a una mia stagista, mmm ci sono stato dentro"... posso dirti? non ce la faccio più. mi interessa meno. sarà che invecchio, sarà che quando scopo con mia moglie sto da dio. sarà che quando ho tradito mi ero effettivamente innamorato, ma non me la sento più. però ogni giorno cerco un mattoncino in più nel mio muro (verso l'esterno...) un messaggio un gesto, qualcosa. ritrovo il gusto nell'essere esclusivo, nel vivere con esclusività e senza (troppo) sforzo finalmente un rapporto. sono consapevole del relativismo di questa fase, potrebbe cambiare, mi potrei sentire nuovamente attratto da donne, potrei volere ancora spasmodicamente sesso con donne diverse (spero di no....) ma oggi, nell'ignorare gli stimoli esterni non sento sforzo. certo, la mia ex amante è stata licenziata, mi ha mandato un sms se potevo aiutarla, dopo cinque anni, lo sto facendo e spero di trovarle presto un nuovo lavoro. il cuore, i ricordi riaffiorano e mi aiutano a capire cosa cercavo, cosa speravo e cosa ho vissuto. tutti i miei incontri, fortuiti, fuggevoli erano la ricerca di un'ancora di una storia, di qualcosa di vero. ed anche in quel rapporto fedifrago e ingannevole (per i reciproci consorti) c'era qualcosa di profondo, che ci ha messo in discussione, ci ha fatto interrogare sulla bontà di una scelta (quella di rimanere dove si era). in sostanza, il mio messaggio è: cinque minuti, un ora, dieci anni o una vita - a seconda delle volizioni di ciascuno - ma l'esclusività del sentimento e dei corpi rende dutto più speciale. io per primo - che ho fallito - non posso credere che sia per una vita intera. ma spero che a mia moglie non capiti ovvero, se le capitasse, spererei che avesse la forza di scegliere e tornare da me dicendo a se stessa che ne valeva la pena
> 
> 
> bastardo dentro


Parole sante..e comprensibili!


----------



## abc (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...il voi non era rivolto a te, era un voi omnicomprensivo considerato che ciò che dici era anche l'idea di altri utenti.
> Se ti ho irritato mi scuso, non era mia intenzione.
> Quindi siamo pronti a scusarci in due ma evidentemente ci siamo capiti male.
> Nessuna irritazione mia, e nessuna irritazione tua.
> e capisco benissimo la tua idea di contrastare la mia logica ma non la mia persona.



che non fosse rivolto a me era palese, è proprio quell'onnicomprensivo che trovo fuori luogo.
gradirei non ritrovarmi in un'onnicomprensione, ecco 
anche perchè, come vedi, si corre il rischio di sovraccaricare le parole.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Dicembre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ti posso solo portare la mia esperienza di traditore (innamorato) e molto pentito e di tradito in un passato molto lontano ma in cui, forse, determinate ferite lasciano una bella cicatrice. io ho famiglia, una bella moglie, due figli e un rapporto adulto ed equilibrato dove vi è una componente "fisica" forndamentale. mi capita spesso più per posizione coperta, penso, che non per un effettiva avvenenza di essere oggetto di attenzioni. ho 40 anni e ad esempio in questi giorni una mia giovane collaboratrice, molto carina, mi chiede di uscire... 25 anni, bella, magra, soda con due belle poppe. mi lusinga. li per lì accetto. poi mi chiedo, cosa cercherei ? conversazione ? compagnia ? il gusto di accompagnarmi con una giovane e carina? una pompa? probabilmente (anzi sicuramente) l'ultima. continuo a chiedermi cosa proverei quando, preso il servizietto, mi ripresento a casa i miei figli mi corrono in contro, mia miglie mi chiede come stai? immagino un dialogo surreale in cui le dico: " sai tutto bene, ho dato un paio di botte a una mia stagista, mmm ci sono stato dentro"... posso dirti? non ce la faccio più. mi interessa meno. sarà che invecchio, sarà che quando scopo con mia moglie sto da dio. sarà che quando ho tradito mi ero effettivamente innamorato, ma non me la sento più. però ogni giorno cerco un mattoncino in più nel mio muro (verso l'esterno...)  un messaggio un gesto, qualcosa. ritrovo il gusto nell'essere esclusivo, nel vivere con esclusività e senza (troppo) sforzo finalmente un rapporto. sono consapevole del relativismo di questa fase, potrebbe cambiare, mi potrei sentire nuovamente attratto da donne, potrei volere ancora spasmodicamente sesso con donne diverse (spero di no....) ma oggi, nell'ignorare gli stimoli esterni non sento sforzo. certo, la mia ex amante è stata licenziata, mi ha mandato un sms se potevo aiutarla, dopo cinque anni, lo sto facendo e spero di trovarle presto un nuovo lavoro. il cuore, i ricordi riaffiorano e mi aiutano a capire cosa cercavo, cosa speravo e cosa ho vissuto. tutti i miei incontri, fortuiti, fuggevoli erano la ricerca di un'ancora di una storia, di qualcosa di vero. ed anche in quel rapporto fedifrago e ingannevole (per i reciproci consorti) c'era qualcosa di profondo, che ci ha messo in discussione, ci ha fatto interrogare sulla bontà di una scelta (quella di rimanere dove si era). in sostanza, il mio messaggio è: cinque minuti, un ora, dieci anni o una vita - a seconda delle volizioni di ciascuno - ma l'esclusività del sentimento e dei corpi rende dutto più speciale. io per primo - che ho fallito - non posso credere che sia per una vita intera. ma spero che a mia moglie non capiti ovvero, se le capitasse, spererei che avesse la forza di scegliere e tornare da me dicendo a se stessa che ne valeva la pena
> 
> 
> bastardo dentro


bellissimo, quest'intervento. Da smeraldo la parte finale


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

abc ha detto:


> che non fosse rivolto a me era palese, è proprio quell'onnicomprensivo che trovo fuori luogo.
> gradirei non ritrovarmi in un'onnicomprensione, ecco
> anche perchè, come vedi, si corre il rischio di sovraccaricare le parole.



...ho appena scoperto che omnicomprensivo si scrive anche onnicomprensivo:unhappy:
Non ci ho mai fatto caso.:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Dicembre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> [...] in sostanza, il mio messaggio è: cinque minuti, un ora, dieci anni o una vita - a seconda delle volizioni di ciascuno - ma l'esclusività del sentimento e dei corpi rende dutto più speciale. io per primo - che ho fallito - non posso credere che sia per una vita intera. ma spero che a mia moglie non capiti ovvero, se le capitasse, spererei che avesse la forza di scegliere e tornare da me dicendo a se stessa che ne valeva la pena
> 
> 
> bastardo dentro


smeraldo per te


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parole sante..e comprensibili!



Santo subito..........


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Santo subito..........



:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ti posso solo portare la mia esperienza di traditore (innamorato) e molto pentito e di tradito in un passato molto lontano ma in cui, forse, determinate ferite lasciano una bella cicatrice. io ho famiglia, una bella moglie, due figli e un rapporto adulto ed equilibrato dove vi è una componente "fisica" forndamentale. mi capita spesso più per posizione coperta, penso, che non per un effettiva avvenenza di essere oggetto di attenzioni. ho 40 anni e ad esempio in questi giorni una mia giovane collaboratrice, molto carina, mi chiede di uscire... 25 anni, bella, magra, soda con due belle poppe. mi lusinga. li per lì accetto. poi mi chiedo, cosa cercherei ? conversazione ? compagnia ? il gusto di accompagnarmi con una giovane e carina? una pompa? probabilmente (anzi sicuramente) l'ultima. continuo a chiedermi cosa proverei quando, preso il servizietto, mi ripresento a casa i miei figli mi corrono in contro, mia miglie mi chiede come stai? immagino un dialogo surreale in cui le dico: " sai tutto bene, ho dato un paio di botte a una mia stagista, mmm ci sono stato dentro"... posso dirti? non ce la faccio più. mi interessa meno. sarà che invecchio, sarà che quando scopo con mia moglie sto da dio. sarà che quando ho tradito mi ero effettivamente innamorato, ma non me la sento più. però ogni giorno cerco un mattoncino in più nel mio muro (verso l'esterno...)  un messaggio un gesto, qualcosa. ritrovo il gusto nell'essere esclusivo, nel vivere con esclusività e senza (troppo) sforzo finalmente un rapporto. sono consapevole del relativismo di questa fase, potrebbe cambiare, mi potrei sentire nuovamente attratto da donne, potrei volere ancora spasmodicamente sesso con donne diverse (spero di no....) ma oggi, nell'ignorare gli stimoli esterni non sento sforzo. certo, la mia ex amante è stata licenziata, mi ha mandato un sms se potevo aiutarla, dopo cinque anni, lo sto facendo e spero di trovarle presto un nuovo lavoro. il cuore, i ricordi riaffiorano e mi aiutano a capire cosa cercavo, cosa speravo e cosa ho vissuto. tutti i miei incontri, fortuiti, fuggevoli erano la ricerca di un'ancora di una storia, di qualcosa di vero. ed anche in quel rapporto fedifrago e ingannevole (per i reciproci consorti) c'era qualcosa di profondo, che ci ha messo in discussione, ci ha fatto interrogare sulla bontà di una scelta (quella di rimanere dove si era). in sostanza, il mio messaggio è: cinque minuti, un ora, dieci anni o una vita - a seconda delle volizioni di ciascuno - ma l'esclusività del sentimento e dei corpi rende dutto più speciale. io per primo - che ho fallito - non posso credere che sia per una vita intera. ma spero che a mia moglie non capiti ovvero, se le capitasse, spererei che avesse la forza di scegliere e tornare da me dicendo a se stessa che ne valeva la pena
> 
> 
> bastardo dentro


:singleeye:bel post...
ma non ricordo ...
le tue storie sono venute a galla?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

*la stagista*

messaggio per bastardo_dentro (non sei per nulla bastardo! Sei un grande!)

regala alla stagista una rosa e un bel libro...tutto lì.
capirà subito e te la farai amica. Non uscire con lei, finirete a letto.
E' bellissimo avere un'amica giovane a quarant'anni. 
Rispetterai tua moglie e vuoi mettere, parlare con una ragazza in gamba?


;-)

ospite "g"


----------



## tesla (4 Dicembre 2012)

bello Bd, smeraldo anche da parte mia


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> la mia è stata stupida due volte
> primo perchè a cancellato i messaggi con l'altro ma ha tenuto quelli con un amico in cui parlavano dell'altro
> secondo perchè se l'è scelto pure coglione che gli mandava i messaggi la sera tardi quando lei dormiva ma io no
> e quella volta ero sveglio ma non mi sono più riaddormentato
> ...


fight-club! Non ci credo...sei un mio sosia (come storia....intendiamoci- UGUALE).
ma tua moglie si fidava del fatto che non le controllassi il cell ?
Eh, la freddezza....grande dote....avessimo saputo aspettare ci saremmo davvero "divertiti"...
la calma è la virtù dei forti....
ma ci ha tradito l'amore, vero FC ?


ospite "g"


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> messaggio per bastardo_dentro (non sei per nulla bastardo! Sei un grande!)
> 
> regala alla stagista una rosa e un bel libro...tutto lì.
> capirà subito e te la farai amica. Non uscire con lei, finirete a letto.
> ...


.....eh si a 40 anni e'bellissimo.....oltre 50 ancora di piu'.parola di Lothar:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E condivido il tuo riconoscere quello che tu facevi a lui. Non penso neppure che l'errore di uno tolga responsabilità all'altro. Come dici tu.
> 
> E sì, ci si trova a pagare anche cose che non si volevano "comprare". Si paga anche per gli errori degli altri. Mia figlia paga per i miei e quelli di suo padre. E che ha mai fatto lei, povera stella? E questo mi rende ancora più responsabile, ancora più colpevole.
> 
> ...


Io non discuto il fatto che si paghi ogni debolezza, ogni ingenuitá, ogni errore.

Discuto il fatto che chi ha subito il tradimento possa essere legittimamente tradito ad oltranza senza che questo sia considerato tradimento. Solo perchè sa che 'potrebbe succedere'. Perchè se è vero che un prezzo accetta di pagarlo, deve poter avere la reale misura di questo prezzo. Deve essere consapevole in modo pieno delle modalitá in cui dovrá pagare.

In molti mi hanno detto 'tu non hai tradito, ma ti sei presa ció che ti spettava'. Nessuno mi ha mai colpevolizzata. Io stessa mi sono riconosciuta delle attenuanti, definendo il mio un tradimento atipico, per la gioia di qualche utente  Ma la realtá è che avrei potuto tradire a vita, con amanti fissi o storie di una notte, solo perchè 'giustificata' dal tradimento subito. Senza che mio marito sapesse nulla, visto che si limitava a intuire.

Dare all'altro la possibilitá di conoscere davvero tutto e di avere l'esatta percezione di cosa significhi essere una coppia aperta, con la morsa nello stomaco ogni volta che si vede il partner uscire con un altro: questo è l'unico modo per non tradire e per metterlo al corrente  del prezzo che sta pagando, lasciandogli la possibilitá di decidere fino a che punto tollerare.
Non lo si fa peró...perchè? Per paura dei casini e del vero sconvolgimento che questo comporterebbe, fine del rapporto inclusa.


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non discuto il fatto che si paghi ogni debolezza, ogni ingenuitá, ogni errore.
> 
> D*iscuto il fatto che chi ha subito il tradimento possa essere legittimamente tradito ad oltranza senza che questo sia considerato tradimento.* Solo perchè sa che 'potrebbe succedere'. Perchè se è vero che un prezzo accetta di pagarlo, deve poter avere la reale misura di questo prezzo. Deve essere consapevole in modo pieno delle modalitá in cui dovrá pagare.
> 
> ...


io non sto tradendo ad oltranza e non credo lo farò mai. Non è nelle mie corde
Non mi sono presa ciò che mi aspettava perchè non la vivo in questo modo. Questa sarebbe vendetta. E io non mi vendico dandola in giro.
E in ultima istanza non ho mai detto che non sto tradendo


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non discuto il fatto che si paghi ogni debolezza, ogni ingenuitá, ogni errore.
> 
> Discuto il fatto che chi ha subito il tradimento possa essere legittimamente tradito ad oltranza senza che questo sia considerato tradimento. Solo perchè sa che 'potrebbe succedere'. Perchè se è vero che un prezzo accetta di pagarlo, deve poter avere la reale misura di questo prezzo. Deve essere consapevole in modo pieno delle modalitá in cui dovrá pagare.
> 
> ...


Non so che dire.
A me sembra che Mattia sappia, abbia scelto, e che non stia venendo punito per qualcosa, ma che stia affrontando i nuovi equilibri del dopo tradimento.

(non se se esiste qualcuno che sia davvero consapevole della reale portata del prezzo che paga per qualunque cosa.)


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so che dire.
> A me sembra che Mattia sappia, abbia scelto, e che non stia venendo punito per qualcosa, ma che stia affrontando i nuovi equilibri del dopo tradimento.
> 
> (non se se esiste qualcuno che sia davvero consapevole della reale portata del prezzo che paga per qualunque cosa.)



con Sole abbiamo affrontato questo argomento molte e molte volte in passato.
Lei è convinta di una cosa in base a quello che è e quello che sente, in base alla sua educazione e le sue speranze o non speranze.
Io sono convinta di un altra, in base a quello che sono e che ho vissuto, ma soprattutto in base alla mia coppia.
Che vivo io.
Come lei ha vissuto la sua.
niente di che.
Come dice Man.
Ognuno è quello che è e vive in base a quello.
Chi ci sta a fianco da tanti anni, sa esattamente chi ha vicino.
Soprattutto Mattia a cui non ho mai nascosto chi ero e come pensavo. E quello che sono oggi
A differenza sua (di Mattia), ma questa è storia passata.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io non sto tradendo ad oltranza e non credo lo farò mai. Non è nelle mie corde
> Non mi sono presa ciò che mi aspettava perchè non la vivo in questo modo. Questa sarebbe vendetta. E io non mi vendico dandola in giro.
> E in ultima istanza non ho mai detto che non sto tradendo


Io non parlavo di te.

In realtá stavo ricordando la mia esperienza piuttosto, per discutere in modo più generale di un interessante tema con Nausicaa, che in questo momento è la mia interlocutrice.


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non parlavo di te.
> 
> In realtá stavo ricordando la mia esperienza piuttosto, per discutere in modo più generale di un interessante tema con Nausicaa, che in questo momento è la mia interlocutrice.



ho capito male allora, leggevo il mio nome spesso nelle risposte di Nausi e credo che lei facesse riferimento a me.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho capito male allora, leggevo il mio nome spesso nelle risposte di Nausi e credo che lei facesse riferimento a me.


Sicuramente si parlava di te, ma io sono intervenuta portando il mio punto di vista, reso più ampio dal fatto di aver toccato con mano la differenza enorme tra il 'far capire che probabilmente si tradirá' e il rivelare chiaramente che si ha tradito, come e quando.

E sottolineavo, senza entrare nello specifico della tua storia, che si tratta di una bella differenza.
La differenza, appunto, tra una coppia aperta in cui il sesso viene apertamente e sistematicamente condiviso con altri, senza menzogne, e una coppia che vive le conseguenze instabili e incerte di un dopo tradimento, in cui molte veritá si tengono nascoste.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non discuto il fatto che si paghi ogni debolezza, ogni ingenuitá, ogni errore.
> Discuto il fatto che chi ha subito il tradimento possa essere legittimamente tradito ad oltranza senza che questo sia considerato tradimento. Solo perchè sa che 'potrebbe succedere'. Perchè se è vero che un prezzo accetta di pagarlo, deve poter avere la reale misura di questo prezzo. Deve essere consapevole in modo pieno delle modalitá in cui dovrá pagare.
> In molti mi hanno detto 'tu non hai tradito, ma ti sei presa ció che ti spettava'. Nessuno mi ha mai colpevolizzata. Io stessa mi sono riconosciuta delle attenuanti, definendo il mio un tradimento atipico, per la gioia di qualche utente  Ma la realtá è che avrei potuto tradire a vita, con amanti fissi o storie di una notte, solo perchè 'giustificata' dal tradimento subito. Senza che mio marito sapesse nulla, visto che si limitava a intuire.
> 
> ...



post veramente interessante....non lo si fa di solito perchè ci sono delle convenzioni sociali (non parliamo di morale
altrimenti qualcuno salta su tutto infuriato)....e  perchè lo hai già detto tu, si corrono dei rischi enormi.
Un esempio ? L'innamoramento con l'amante di turno, rischio fortissimo sempre in agguato. Di solito sono
le donne a cascare in questo tranello ma non è detto. 
E a rischio è l'intero matrimonio,ovvio. Ecco perchè ci sono molte persone che non accettano
una soluzione del genere, sarebbe davvero la fine del matrimonio tradizionale.
Se poi ci sono coppie che riescono a funzionare dicendosi tutto, complimenti, si può davvero
parlare di "amore a prova di bomba". Perchè resistere sapendo che si stanno scopando
tua moglie è una sollecitazione non da poco, idem per la moglie, che può immaginare e magari ben sa
in che cosa è "affaccendato" il dolce maritino.

ospite "g"


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> post veramente interessante....non lo si fa di solito perchè ci sono delle convenzioni sociali (non parliamo di morale
> altrimenti qualcuno salta su tutto infuriato)....e  perchè lo hai già detto tu, si corrono dei rischi enormi.
> Un esempio ? L'innamoramento con l'amante di turno, rischio fortissimo sempre in agguato. Di solito sono
> le donne a cascare in questo tranello ma non è detto.
> ...


Per me è inconcepibile l'idea che la persona che amo scopi in giro, soffrirei come un cane.
Penso sia molto più tollerabile  l'esclusivitá fisica.

Ma considero la coppia aperta (ma davvero aperta  e trasparente) l'unica alternativa corretta alla fedeltá.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Per me è inconcepibile l'idea che la persona che amo scopi in giro, soffrirei come un cane.
> Penso sia molto più tollerabile  l'esclusivitá fisica.
> 
> Ma considero la coppia aperta (ma davvero aperta  e trasparente) l'unica alternativa corretta alla fedeltá.




coppia aperta?

gambe aperte. è la sola cosa che fa la differenza tra una coppia" chiusa ".


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sicuramente si parlava di te, ma io sono intervenuta portando il mio punto di vista, reso più ampio dal fatto di aver toccato con mano la differenza enorme tra il 'far capire che probabilmente si tradirá' e il rivelare chiaramente che si ha tradito, come e quando.
> 
> E sottolineavo, senza entrare nello specifico della tua storia, che si tratta di una bella differenza.
> La differenza, appunto, tra una coppia aperta in cui il sesso viene apertamente e sistematicamente condiviso con altri, senza menzogne, e una coppia che vive le conseguenze instabili e incerte di un dopo tradimento, in cui molte veritá si tengono nascoste.


Una enorme differenza, se così non fosse, non esisterebbe l'esigenza della menzogna, e della omissione.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> con Sole abbiamo affrontato questo argomento molte e molte volte in passato.
> Lei è convinta di una cosa in base a quello che è e quello che sente, in base alla sua educazione e le sue speranze o non speranze.
> Io sono convinta di un altra, in base a quello che sono e che ho vissuto, ma soprattutto in base alla mia coppia.
> Che vivo io.
> ...


Io dopo quindici anni non lo sapevo, purtroppo.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

*miao*



Sole ha detto:


> Io dopo quindici anni non lo sapevo, purtroppo.



io ce ne ho impiegato una ventina, fai tu...


ospite "g"


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io dopo quindici anni non lo sapevo, purtroppo.


Lo so. E di questo mi dispiace.
Io sono sempre stata "disincantata" in merito ad alcune cose, preservando sempre prima me stessa e poi gli altri.
Ecco perchè do sempre il "peggio" di me all'inizio di ogni relazione dicendo esattamente cosa sono e chi sono, cosa voglio, cosa non voglio, cosa reputo importante e cosa no.
Nessun compagno mi ha mai mai detto che non mi conosceva o che non si aspettava cose da me.
In bene e in male.
Ed è una cosa che mi hanno sempre riconosciuto.

Sole, può andare solo meglio e te lo auguro con tutto il cuore.


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo so. E di questo mi dispiace.
> Io sono sempre stata "disincantata" in merito ad alcune cose, preservando sempre prima me stessa e poi gli altri.
> Ecco perchè do sempre il "peggio" di me all'inizio di ogni relazione dicendo esattamente cosa sono e chi sono, cosa voglio, cosa non voglio, cosa reputo importante e cosa no.
> Nessun compagno mi ha mai mai detto che non mi conosceva o che non si aspettava cose da me.
> ...


Sta già andando meglio. Dopo anni, ormai, ho ricominciato da poco a sentirmi davvero felice. E' una sensazione che avevo dimenticato.

Grazie davvero per il tuo augurio, so che è sincero


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io ce ne ho impiegato una ventina, fai tu...
> 
> 
> ospite "g"


Posso capirti. E penso che tanti altri qui sappiano cosa provi.


----------



## fightclub (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io ce ne ho impiegato una ventina, fai tu...
> 
> 
> ospite "g"


io fortunatamente ci ho messo solo qualche mese
ma mi ha salvato il mio istinto
e la mia sensibilità che tanto mi fa stare bene quanto male


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

*AnnaBlume Tebe*

E per chi ha espresso la stessa opinione.


Ho letto qualche pagina, ora leggo le altre, forse.

Ma do la mia opinione contraria alla vostra, a quello che avete scritto.
Nella conoscenza dell'altro/a si vuole sempre la vicinanza, la presenza dell'altro. Inizialmente è fisiologico, si sente dentro, si vuole. 

Nel diventare coppia a tutti gli effetti sposati o non, quello sopra scritto cambia un po, ma poco, si sente anche la necessità di prendersi i propri spazi, chi in un modo chi in un'altra maniera, sono mille i modi e le maniere e tutte atte non soltanto a staccarsi da chi sta sempre con te, ma soprattutto per avere quegli spazi con amici, soli etc in cui vuoi liberare la mente e crearti delle alternative diverse. 
Credo quello sopra scritto sia oltre che reale fisiologico e normale, ma questo scritto per come sopra è scritto, non esistono viaggi da soli, non esiste liberarsi del partner per starsene una settimana per i fatti propri, volere questo oltre che non avere senso da spazio a quei pensieri che ti fanno capire che qualcosa nella coppia non funziona. E non sto dicendo che non si possono fare, può capitare, una volta sola però e per qualche circostanza capitata con motivazione. 

Si parlava di spesa, bene, ma oltre la spesa mettiamoci anche tutte le altre faccende familiari, dissociamoci dalla spesa dal medico, da qualsiasi cosa riguarda la famiglia ed i parenti. Una volta dissociati da ciò vorrei capire che rimane della vita.
Sapete, andare al supermercato e stare assieme alla moglie ai figli che guardano quei pacchi colorati con gli occhi sgranati, non fa parte della coppia, come non fa parte dire alla propria moglie o magari sorella che ti fa compagnia, dammi il sacchetto della spesa che è pesante per te. Amore aspetta piove prendo la macchina e ti vengono a prendere qua, così tu non ti bagni, NO questa non una coppia. Una coppia e stare bene nel trovarsi alternative sempre, come un'amante, come delle amanti.

Ma fatemi il sacrosanto piacere di starvene un'attimo muti e di non sparare cazzate!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Ricevuto, subito, confessato, scoperto o mai venuto a galla...
> come vi ha cambiato? in peggio, in meglio...
> Dal mio canto sento di star comprendendo appieno l'espressione "l'uomo può sbagliare". Prima era una frase di rito, oggi la vivo sulla mia pelle e ci faccio i conti tutti i minuti, un momento mi sembra metabolizzata, l'ora dopo mi pare che non ci sia spazio per certi errori, ma so che devo farcene i conti, perchè in realtà è così. Per il resto non so ancora dove sto andando...



in considerazione di un mio tradimento mai venuto a galla durante una convivenza di 4 anni posso affermare che non mi ha cambiato nemmeno un po'. Non mi sono sentito colpevole, non mi sono sentito sporco, non mi è cambiato nulla. 

E' anche vero che non eravamo più innamorati e che era la coda di una storia finita da tempo.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ti posso solo portare la mia esperienza di traditore (innamorato) e molto pentito e di tradito in un passato molto lontano ma in cui, forse, determinate ferite lasciano una bella cicatrice. io ho famiglia, una bella moglie, due figli e un rapporto adulto ed equilibrato dove vi è una componente "fisica" forndamentale. mi capita spesso più per posizione coperta, penso, che non per un effettiva avvenenza di essere oggetto di attenzioni. ho 40 anni e ad esempio in questi giorni una mia giovane collaboratrice, molto carina, mi chiede di uscire... 25 anni, bella, magra, soda con due belle poppe. mi lusinga. li per lì accetto. poi mi chiedo, cosa cercherei ? conversazione ? compagnia ? il gusto di accompagnarmi con una giovane e carina? una pompa? probabilmente (anzi sicuramente) l'ultima. continuo a chiedermi cosa proverei quando, preso il servizietto, mi ripresento a casa i miei figli mi corrono in contro, mia miglie mi chiede come stai? immagino un dialogo surreale in cui le dico: " sai tutto bene, ho dato un paio di botte a una mia stagista, mmm ci sono stato dentro"... posso dirti? non ce la faccio più. mi interessa meno. sarà che invecchio, sarà che quando scopo con mia moglie sto da dio. sarà che quando ho tradito mi ero effettivamente innamorato, ma non me la sento più. però ogni giorno cerco un mattoncino in più nel mio muro (verso l'esterno...)  un messaggio un gesto, qualcosa. ritrovo il gusto nell'essere esclusivo, nel vivere con esclusività e senza (troppo) sforzo finalmente un rapporto. sono consapevole del relativismo di questa fase, potrebbe cambiare, mi potrei sentire nuovamente attratto da donne, potrei volere ancora spasmodicamente sesso con donne diverse (spero di no....) ma oggi, nell'ignorare gli stimoli esterni non sento sforzo. certo, la mia ex amante è stata licenziata, mi ha mandato un sms se potevo aiutarla, dopo cinque anni, lo sto facendo e spero di trovarle presto un nuovo lavoro. il cuore, i ricordi riaffiorano e mi aiutano a capire cosa cercavo, cosa speravo e cosa ho vissuto. tutti i miei incontri, fortuiti, fuggevoli erano la ricerca di un'ancora di una storia, di qualcosa di vero. ed anche in quel rapporto fedifrago e ingannevole (per i reciproci consorti) c'era qualcosa di profondo, che ci ha messo in discussione, ci ha fatto interrogare sulla bontà di una scelta (quella di rimanere dove si era). in sostanza, il mio messaggio è: cinque minuti, un ora, dieci anni o una vita - a seconda delle volizioni di ciascuno - ma l'esclusività del sentimento e dei corpi rende dutto più speciale. io per primo - che ho fallito - non posso credere che sia per una vita intera. ma spero che a mia moglie non capiti ovvero, se le capitasse, spererei che avesse la forza di scegliere e tornare da me dicendo a se stessa che ne valeva la pena
> 
> 
> bastardo dentro



Bello leggere quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E per chi ha espresso la stessa opinione.
> 
> 
> Ho letto qualche pagina, ora leggo le altre, forse.
> ...


*
*

idem


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> idem



Vorrei far notare a tutti la mia difficoltà nello scrivere, e far notare che ogni volta con molta fatica, io scrivo ugualmente, cercando di farmi capire, difficile riuscirci, molto difficile farlo per chi come me non ha la padronanza delle virgole dei punti, nonostante ciò ci provo, mi esterno, faccio domande, scrivo.

Chi invece puntualmente, sa scrivere sa rispondere sa esprimersi e farsi capire esattamente per quello che è il suo messaggio scritto, non sa rispondere a quello che io scrivo.

Fateci caso, io esterno, ma tutto viene sempre sviato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> idem





idem, ma rettifico: per me di cazzate ne puoi sparare quanto vuoi, basta che le relativizzi. Che capisci, cioè, che valgono per te e non necessariamente per altri. Se questa è la tua idea di coppia, non discuto. Ma che debba essere anche la mia, manco morta. Fedele o non fedele, con uno così non ci starei nemmeno sotto tortura, e credo che questo sia vicendevole.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> idem, ma rettifico: per me di cazzate ne puoi sparare quanto vuoi, basta che le relativizzi. Che capisci, cioè, che valgono per te e non necessariamente per altri. Se questa è la tua idea di coppia, non discuto. Ma che debba essere anche la mia, manco morta. Fedele o non fedele, con uno così non ci starei nemmeno sotto tortura, e credo che questo sia vicendevole.



Ci mancherebbe altro.

Ma quello che io ho scritto rappresenta la famiglia e la maggioranza di ciò che avviene nella vita.

Se tu o chi come te ha idee diverse, le esprime, dopo arrivo ed esprimo la mia, che essendo diversa dalla tua, rappresenta la famiglia italiana, ed il godersi di piccole cose che chi sa godersi sta bene in famiglia, parenti compresi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe altro.
> 
> Ma quello che io ho scritto rappresenta la famiglia e la maggioranza di ciò che avviene nella vita.
> 
> Se tu o chi come te ha idee diverse, le esprime, dopo arrivo ed esprimo la mia, che essendo diversa dalla tua, *rappresenta la famiglia italiana*, ed il *godersi di piccole cose che chi sa godersi sta bene in famiglia, parenti compresi*.


:dorme:

Io non credo che questo rappresenti la famiglia etc; la coppia o la famiglia è esattamente come te e l'altro ve la fate. D'altronde, io conosco e frequento molte più persone come me che come te. Infine, "io non rappresento nessuno, a malapena rappresento me stesso". Se nel fare questo finisco nella coda delle statistiche, ben venga. Basta che non mi si venga a dire come *deve essere*.


----------



## Tebna (5 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> idem, ma rettifico: per me di cazzate ne puoi sparare quanto vuoi, basta che le relativizzi. Che capisci, cioè, che valgono per te e non necessariamente per altri. Se questa è la tua idea di coppia, non discuto. Ma che debba essere anche la mia, manco morta. Fedele o non fedele, con uno così non ci starei nemmeno sotto tortura, e credo che questo sia vicendevole.



quoto ogni singola parola, virgole comprese.


----------



## Tebina (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei far notare a tutti la mia difficoltà nello scrivere, e far notare che ogni volta con molta fatica, io scrivo ugualmente, cercando di farmi capire, difficile riuscirci, molto difficile farlo per chi come me non ha la padronanza delle virgole dei punti, nonostante ciò ci provo, mi esterno, faccio domande, scrivo.
> 
> Chi invece puntualmente, sa scrivere sa rispondere sa esprimersi e farsi capire esattamente per quello che è il suo messaggio scritto, non sa rispondere a quello che io scrivo.
> 
> Fateci caso, io esterno, ma tutto viene sempre sviato.


veramente sei tu che non riesci più a comprendere cosa leggi, ed è una cosa che mi stranisce perchè appunto io sono chiara.
Il nocciolo è che tu vedi solo ciò che pare a te e se qualcuno vive e pensa in maniera che TU non accetti, ti incazzi e  da contro.
E io non svio proprio nulla.
Rispondo sempre a tutti.
Se non capisci mi spiace.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :dorme:
> 
> Io non credo che questo rappresenti la famiglia etc; la coppia o la famiglia è esattamente come te e l'altro ve la fate. D'altronde, io conosco e frequento molte più persone come me che come te. Infine, "io non rappresento nessuno, a malapena rappresento me stesso". Se nel fare questo finisco nella coda delle statistiche, ben venga. Basta che non mi si venga a dire come *deve essere*.



Guardo io non mi soffermo a chiedere a chi conosco come la pensa su questa situazione, la vado conoscendo e basta, se c'è qualcosa che ci unisce ci fa stare bene, allora "l'amicizia" può continuare. Quindi se capita frequento anche persone come te.. 

Io invece rappresento qualcuno, rappresento la mia famiglia, i miei figli, rappresento anche mia moglie visto che condividiamo tantissimo, e viceversa. Sai siamo una coppia per ho descritto. 

Come devi essere non verrei mai a dirtelo, o perlomeno posso fartelo notare, per come sto facendo, ma credo di averlo già scritto nel post di prima, ma sai io scrivo male.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebna ha detto:


> quoto ogni singola parola, virgole comprese.


Da quello che sto scrivendo io si evince che non quoto, ma mi affido alla conoscenza di ciò che si scrive e non quoto.

Così tanto per scriverlo, nonostante si evinceva.


----------



## Tebina (5 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :dorme:
> 
> Io non credo che questo rappresenti la famiglia etc; la coppia o la famiglia è esattamente come te e l'altro ve la fate. D'altronde, io conosco e frequento molte più persone come me che come te. Infine, "io non rappresento nessuno, a malapena rappresento me stesso". Se nel fare questo finisco nella coda delle statistiche, ben venga. Basta che non mi si venga a dire come *deve essere*.


riquoto.
Soprattutto il deve essere.
Perchè Ultimo sembra proprio che ultimamente abbia la verità rivelata sulle coppie e tutto DEVE ESSERE come dice e pensa lui.


----------



## Tebina (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guardo io non mi soffermo a chiedere a chi conosco come la pensa su questa situazione, la vado conoscendo e basta, se c'è qualcosa che ci unisce ci fa stare bene, allora "l'amicizia" può continuare. Quindi se capita frequento anche persone come te..
> 
> Io invece rappresento qualcuno, rappresento la mia famiglia, i miei figli, rappresento anche mia moglie visto che condividiamo tantissimo, e viceversa. Sai siamo una coppia per ho descritto.
> 
> Come devi essere non verrei mai a dirtelo, o perlomeno posso fartelo notare, per come sto facendo, ma credo di averlo già scritto nel post di prima, ma sai io scrivo male.


anche io rappresento una coppia ma sembra che a te non vada bene.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> veramente sei tu che non riesci più a comprendere cosa leggi, ed è una cosa che mi stranisce perchè appunto io sono chiara.
> Il nocciolo è che tu vedi solo ciò che pare a te e se qualcuno vive e pensa in maniera che TU non accetti, ti incazzi e  da contro.
> E io non svio proprio nulla.
> Rispondo sempre a tutti.
> Se non capisci mi spiace.



Se mi si credi bene, altrimenti davvero non so più come scriverlo, non sono ne incazzato ne giù di morale, scrivo la mia stop. 

Per il resto si può leggere in molti 3D si sviano le mie domande. Andarle a cercare non mi interessa, tanto è scritto ed è stato letto, mica mi voglio puntare i piedi su qualcosa, mi basta scrivere far leggere e leggere. Poi ognuno fa come noi legge e scrive e si fa la sua opinione. 

Molto che scrivo lo prendo dalla mia vita, e da quello che mi circonda, questo è chiaro, se non lo fosse, adesso lo è.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> anche io rappresento una coppia ma sembra che a te non vada bene.



Ho dato la risposta ad AnnaBlume.

Tu rappresenti una coppia, ho scritto che non la rappresenti?


----------



## Tebina (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E per chi ha espresso la stessa opinione.
> 
> 
> Ho letto qualche pagina, ora leggo le altre, forse.
> ...



rileggiti e con questo chiudo perchè siamo al paradosso.
E si EVINCE


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> rileggiti e con questo chiudo perchè siamo al paradosso.
> E si EVINCE



Stai ribadendo quello che prima ho espresso scrivendo, cioè io scrivo e si svia. Non sei d'accordo? Ok mi sta bene, rileggiti quello che mi hai postato e mi dici i punti che non ti stanno bene, mi dici come la pensi, mi dici perchè è sbagliato, insomma si risponde, non si svia in questa maniera.

Ma non ha importanza, figurati, come ho già scritto, quello che abbiamo scritto si legge, quindi....

Io ora me ne vado un po a lavorare, dopo aver fatto colazione però  A frappè, forse. :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Ultimo*

Uno dei miei migliori amici, un amico da sempre, una sorta di fratello, Stefano, è scomparso il 20 luglio 2007 cercando di tornare al campo 4 sul k2 dopo aver raggiunto la vetta lungo lo Sperone degli Abruzzi. Tu hai la tua famiglia, lui aveva la sua: innamoratissima compagna a casa, genitori, amici. Gli abbiamo dedicato anche un asteroide. Ora, cosa ti fa credere con questa sicumera che il TUO modo di concepire la famiglia è l'unico? La sua compagna non la vede così, perché tu sì? Ripeto, è giusto che tu faccia quel che ti fa star bene. Ma questo vale per tutti, modi diversi compresi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io invece rappresento qualcuno, rappresento la mia famiglia, i miei figli, rappresento anche mia moglie visto che condividiamo tantissimo, e viceversa. Sai siamo una coppia per ho descritto.


Anche io ero in coppia, eppure ciò che scrivi mi fa accapponare la pelle. Io sono io, lui è lui. Nessuno rappresenta l'altro. Anche noi condividevamo moltissimo. Almeno, questo pensavo. Ma io ero io e lui era lui. Il diritto di rappresentarmi non lo dò a nessuno. La presunzione di rappresentarlo, non me la arrogo. Anche questa, per me, è libertà: difendo la mia e non usurpo la sua, chiunque sia. E questa idea dovresti accettarla. E' valida *perlomeno* quanto la tua.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Uno dei miei migliori amici, un amico da sempre, una sorta di fratello, Stefano, è scomparso il 20 luglio 2007 cercando di tornare al campo 4 sul k2 dopo aver raggiunto la vetta lungo lo Sperone degli Abruzzi. Tu hai la tua famiglia, lui aveva la sua: innamoratissima compagna a casa, genitori, amici. Gli abbiamo dedicato anche un asteroide. Ora, cosa ti fa credere con questa sicumera che il TUO modo di concepire la famiglia è l'unico? La sua compagna non la vede così, perché tu sì? Ripeto, è giusto che tu faccia quel che ti fa star bene. Ma questo vale per tutti, modi diversi compresi.



Forse sono io a non spiegarmi.

Ora scriverò una cosa forte, molto forte, me ne frego se come al solito il messaggio non passa, ma nel messaggio c'è altro che dovete capire e non la morte della persona che andrò a citare.

Poco tempo fa un motociclista è morto.

Ecco, io non andrò mai a esaltare questo motociclista come monumento a chissà cosa! perchè mio figlio non deve assumere dalla morte di una persona che come lavoro facevo le gare un qualcosa che di morale ha soltanto la stronzaggine di chi queste gare, e di chi ci guadagna pure.

E sia chiaro il concetto! perchè oltre quello che ho scritto, di getto e velocemente c'è altro, ma sono altri discorsi. quello che ho scritto leggitelo, e vallo a dire alla moglie di questo ragazzo. Lui sapeva lei sapeva assumetevi le responsabilità, voi, non io, io la mia battaglia nel mio piccolo la faccio, sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Anche io ero in coppia, eppure ciò che scrivi mi fa accapponare la pelle. Io sono io, lui è lui. Nessuno rappresenta l'altro. Anche noi condividevamo moltissimo. Almeno, questo pensavo. Ma io ero io e lui era lui. Il diritto di rappresentarmi non lo dò a nessuno. La presunzione di rappresentarlo, non me la arrogo. Anche questa, per me, è libertà: difendo la mia e non usurpo la sua, chiunque sia. E questa idea dovresti accettarla. E' valida *perlomeno* quanto la tua.



In sicilia c'è un detto che fa così, quannu chiù i pirsiani ra casa, chiddi ca stannu rintra su a famigghia.

Quando chiudi le persiane di casa quelli che rimangono dentro è la famiglia.

Ripeto la mia concezione di famiglia rispecchia la realtà dei più, la tua è una minoranza, e ripeto nella coppia sono le piccole cose che uniscono, se nella coppia di altri si vive il tutto diversamente, ok, ma non è la famiglia o coppia che normalmente si pensa come famiglia. 


Il lui o il lei eliminalo nel significato che hai dato tu, io nelle pagine dietro ho scritto anche che i due partner devono avere i propri spazi ognuno nella sua maniera e modi, ma viaggi da soli etc sono l'eccezione motivata di un evento raro.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse sono io a non spiegarmi.
> 
> Ora scriverò una cosa forte, molto forte, me ne frego se come al solito il messaggio non passa, ma nel messaggio c'è altro che dovete capire e non la morte della persona che andrò a citare.
> 
> ...


Claudio,correre con la moto è una passione,questi tipo di passioni comportano dei rischi che implicitamente accetti!


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse sono io a non spiegarmi.
> 
> Ora scriverò una cosa forte, molto forte, me ne frego se come al solito il messaggio non passa, ma nel messaggio c'è altro che dovete capire e non la morte della persona che andrò a citare.
> 
> ...



A me piacerebbe, per una volta, che tu rispondessi in modo pertinente agli interventi precedenti. E che lo facessi in modo più comprensibile. Ma mollo qui, non c'è verso. Io dico ciliegie  e tu rispondi banane. Anzi, rispondi: BANANE!!!! ESISTONO SOLO BANANE!!!! PERCHE' IO LO SO E BASTA! 
Buona giornata.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E per chi ha espresso la stessa opinione.
> 
> 
> Ho letto qualche pagina, ora leggo le altre, forse.
> ...


Mi piaci molto... diventiamo amanti?


----------



## Lui (5 Dicembre 2012)

*claudio*

anna ha ragione, ognuno intende la famiglia a modo proprio ed il fatto di essere distante, anche se solo per il proprio hobby, non ti fa perdere gli amori. spesso si viaggia da soli, si lasciano a casa gli affetti migliori, passami il termine, ma non significa che lasciandoli questi si perdano e non è necessario, considerato il forte legale che ci unisce, trascorrere ogni attimo della nostra vita con loro.


----------



## Lui (5 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi piaci molto... diventiamo amanti?




maariiiaaaaaaa, che cose compliiicaaaaateeeee! speriamo non legga.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2012)

Magari avete altro da fare e siete di fretta, avete letto quello che ha scritto Ultimo?
Provo a tradurlo in altri termini? Anche se a me sembrava chiarissimo.
NON ha detto che non ci sono altri tipi di coppie, ma che chi ABITUALMENTE condivide pochi momente e, invece di ritagliarsi spazi, si ritaglia momenti di coppia e di famiglia, vive in pratica come se la coppia e la famiglia fossero una decorazione un qualcosa di più alla propria vita, dominata da altri interessi e passini prioritari.
Questa situazione è facile che crei un vuoto che può portare a cercare di essere riempito da altre relazioni.
Se avete figli sapete che aspettano il fine settimana per stare con i genitori, possibilmente insieme e non a turno.
Potete anche scegliere legittimamente di non formare una famiglia o di essere una coppia aperta o distante.
Ma se si forma una famiglia il senso di responsabilità nei confronto dei figli (non obbligatori) dovrebbe (magari accadesse sempre!) portare a mettere loro al primo post e a evitare tutte le possibilità di mettere in pericolo la loro serenità.
C'è chi fa diversamente?
Se n'è accorto anche lui.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> maariiiaaaaaaa, che cose compliiicaaaaateeeee! speriamo non legga.


Ci è maria?


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> anna ha ragione, ognuno intende la famiglia a modo proprio ed il fatto di essere distante, anche se solo per il proprio hobby, non ti fa perdere gli amori. spesso si viaggia da soli, si lasciano a casa gli affetti migliori, passami il termine, ma non significa che lasciandoli questi si perdano e non è necessario, considerato il forte legale che ci unisce, trascorrere ogni attimo della nostra vita con loro.



:yes:


Poi, che ognuno costruisca e faccia ciò che desidera e sente giusto (col rispetto dell'altro). Ma basta pensare che sia giusto solo un modo. Non se ne può più.


----------



## Lui (5 Dicembre 2012)

*BRUNETTA*

tu pensi che claudio sia così profondo da pensare e scrivere ciò che hai detto tu?    :rotfl::rotfl:

quello che tu hai espresso è il tuo modo d'intendere le parole di ultimo. 

tante sono nella vita le dottrine libere d'interpretazione personale.


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari avete altro da fare e siete di fretta, avete letto quello che ha scritto Ultimo?


Direi di sì. Leggo fino in fondo. Non sono io che scrivo: 




Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto qualche pagina, ora leggo le altre, forse.






Brunetta ha detto:


> NON ha detto che non ci sono altri tipi di coppie, ma che chi ABITUALMENTE condivide pochi momente e, invece di ritagliarsi spazi, si ritaglia momenti di coppia e di famiglia, vive in pratica come se la coppia e la famiglia fossero una decorazione un qualcosa di più alla propria vita, dominata da altri interessi e passini prioritari. etc. etc.


A parte il fatto che non sta a lui decidere chi vive la coppia o famiglia come _decorazione_, e chi lo fa in _modo serio_, a parte questo piccolo dettaglio. Ma comunque, sei sicura che abbia detto veramente questo? Perché io ho letto anche robetta di questo genere (vado un pò random): 




Ultimo ha detto:


> ... esprimo la mia, che essendo diversa dalla tua, *rappresenta la famiglia italiana*





Ultimo ha detto:


> Guardo* io non mi soffermo a chiedere* a chi conosco come la pensa su questa situazione, *la vado conoscendo e basta* (...)
> 
> Io invece *rappresento qualcuno* (...)





Ultimo ha detto:


> (...) *non esistono* viaggi da soli, non esiste liberarsi del partner per starsene una settimana per i fatti propri, volere questo oltre che non avere senso da spazio a quei pensieri che ti fanno capire che qualcosa nella coppia non funziona. E non sto dicendo che non si possono fare, può capitare, *una volta sola però* e per qualche circostanza capitata *con motivazione*.


e per finire (ma potrei proseguire, frasi di genere simile ne trovo anche in altri 3D)




Ultimo ha detto:


> *Ma fatemi il sacrosanto piacere di starvene un'attimo muti e di non sparare cazzate!*





Forse si è accorto che c'è chi fa diversamente. Ma sono minoritari e sbagliano, cazzo. Perché la *famigghia* *italiana* *è tutta dentro casa, con le persiane chiuse*. Paura. :scared: Sarà che mi sento più apolide che italiana. Sarà per quello.


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> tu pensi che claudio sia così profondo da pensare e scrivere ciò che hai detto tu?    :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> quello che tu hai espresso è il tuo modo d'intendere le parole di ultimo.
> 
> tante sono nella vita le dottrine libere d'interpretazione personale.



quoto e di verde approvo :smile:


----------



## fightclub (5 Dicembre 2012)

adesso mi direte che me la sono andata a cercare ma io ragionavo e ragiono ancora così nonostante il tradimento subito

io e lei se dovevamo uscire con amici anche solo in due dico io con un'amica e lei con un amico lo facevamo, come se c'era da stare un week end non insieme per impegni di uno o dell'altra non ci siamo mai fatti problemi
perché c'era fiducia

questo per dire che le famiglie sono fatte dalle persone che le formano e sono a loro immagine e somiglianza nel bene o nel male a seconda dei punti di vista
non mi permetterei mai di dire a nessuno come deve vivere
io vivo secondo i miei principi e le mie idee che magari non sono i tuoi e cerco di farti capire che secondo me sarebbe meglio vivere così non a parole ma con l'esempio
perchè mi fanno morire quelli che sbandierano principi a destra e sinistra e poi regolarmente non li applicano nella vita reale
sarà che sono troppo sempliciotto


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Dicembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> questo per dire che le famiglie sono fatte dalle persone che le formano e sono a loro immagine e somiglianza nel bene o nel male a seconda dei punti di vista



A me non sembri sempliciotto, anzi. Mi sembri molto rispettoso delle differenze altrui. E uno che vive fortemente la propria vita ma che sa anche relativizzarla al confronto. E sono d'accordo con te anche sul "valore" delle proprie azioni, infinitamente maggiore delle chiacchiere e delle asserzioni. Ma qui siamo in un forum, per definizione ci si confronta parlando e basta


----------



## milli (5 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A me non sembri sempliciotto, anzi. Mi sembri molto rispettoso delle differenze altrui. E uno che vive fortemente la propria vita ma che sa anche relativizzarla al confronto. E sono d'accordo con te anche sul "valore" delle proprie azioni, infinitamente maggiore delle chiacchiere e delle asserzioni. Ma qui siamo in un forum, per definizione ci si confronta parlando e basta




Ultimamente più che confrontarci ci si insulta


----------



## Tebina (5 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ultimamente più che confrontarci ci si insulta


solo una piccola parte si insulta, gli altri tentano un confronto fra chi dice, secondo me e chi dice è così.
Ovviamente con quelli che dicono è così, non può esserci confronto a prescindere.


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Dicembre 2012)

:quoto: 





milli ha detto:


> Ultimamente più che confrontarci ci si insulta


----------



## milli (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> solo una piccola parte si insulta, gli altri tentano un confronto fra chi dice, secondo me e chi dice è così.
> Ovviamente con quelli che dicono è così, non può esserci confronto a prescindere.


Vero. Il fatto poi è che chi non è aperto al confronto la butta in cagnara insultando a destra e a manca infestando ogni 3d.


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ultimamente più che confrontarci ci si insulta


Quoto e approvo, è davvero un peccato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Vero. Il fatto poi è che chi non è aperto al confronto la butta in cagnara insultando a destra e a manca infestando ogni 3d.






sappi che se continuerai così, io avrò il forte impulso di broccolarti


----------



## milli (5 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sappi che se continuerai così, io avrò il forte impulso di broccolarti



davvero?!


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> davvero?!


era un post di approvazione, supper iperbolica 

ci manca solo che _quellastranachenonsesàchedice_, _nontraditricemacheselafaco'lezoccole_, _epurelesbica_. Già vedo partire la ola :unhappy:


----------



## milli (5 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> era un post di approvazione, supper iperbolica
> 
> ci manca solo che _quellastranachenonsesàchedice_, _nontraditricemacheselafaco'lezoccole_, _epurelesbica_. Già vedo partire la ola :unhappy:



così ricominciamo pure qui!


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> così ricominciamo pure qui!




hai ragione, sorry. Smetto subito


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio,correre con la moto è una passione,questi tipo di passioni comportano dei rischi che implicitamente accetti!



oscu, chiudo gli occhi, poggio la mia mano sulla tua spalla e ti avvicino a me per sentire la tua presenza ed amicizia. Facendo questo dico che hai ragione, non dico che hai torto. E lo dice chi con la moto va al massimo in autostrada, e non si scende mai sotto i 200km orari. il discorso mio era una risposta ad un post letto, dove scrivo anche che oltre quello che si pensa c'è altro, ed i significati sono diversi, dipende da come la vedi. Io per quanto motociclista patito, a 46 anni ritengo sbagliato che ci siano degli sports o simili che mettono a rischio la vita dell'essere umano.

Ora chi vuole fare polemica non mi riprenda i miei 200km orari avrei la risposta, evitate, gracias.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe, per una volta, che tu rispondessi in modo pertinente agli interventi precedenti. E che lo facessi in modo più comprensibile. Ma mollo qui, non c'è verso. Io dico ciliegie  e tu rispondi banane. Anzi, rispondi: BANANE!!!! ESISTONO SOLO BANANE!!!! PERCHE' IO LO SO E BASTA!
> Buona giornata.



Mi perdoni madame. 

Ma non alzare la voce, il forum si disturba. Non per me sia chiaro, anche un po magari per me dai... 

Se vieni a Palermo, non rubare le banane!!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi piaci molto... diventiamo amanti?


Uhmm... amanti!! noi due amanti!! ... sesso!! puro sesso!! conoscenza della nostra intimità con tutto il forum che ci guarda?


SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> anna ha ragione, ognuno intende la famiglia a modo proprio ed il fatto di essere distante, anche se solo per il proprio hobby, non ti fa perdere gli amori. spesso si viaggia da soli, si lasciano a casa gli affetti migliori, passami il termine, ma non significa che lasciandoli questi si perdano e non è necessario, considerato il forte legale che ci unisce, trascorrere ogni attimo della nostra vita con loro.



Ho scritto altro, io. Non quello che ha Scritto AnnaBlume, non la chiamare più anna!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari avete altro da fare e siete di fretta, avete letto quello che ha scritto Ultimo?
> Provo a tradurlo in altri termini? Anche se a me sembrava chiarissimo.
> NON ha detto che non ci sono altri tipi di coppie, ma che chi ABITUALMENTE condivide pochi momente e, invece di ritagliarsi spazi, si ritaglia momenti di coppia e di famiglia, vive in pratica come se la coppia e la famiglia fossero una decorazione un qualcosa di più alla propria vita, dominata da altri interessi e passini prioritari.
> Questa situazione è facile che crei un vuoto che può portare a cercare di essere riempito da altre relazioni.
> ...



:inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Direi di sì. Leggo fino in fondo. Non sono io che scrivo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stai inventando tutto, solo perchè io scrivo male, per te però, per altri no.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> adesso mi direte che me la sono andata a cercare ma io ragionavo e ragiono ancora così nonostante il tradimento subito
> 
> io e lei se dovevamo uscire con amici anche solo in due dico io con un'amica e lei con un amico lo facevamo, come se c'era da stare un week end non insieme per impegni di uno o dell'altra non ci siamo mai fatti problemi
> perché c'era fiducia
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te, ed il concetto di coppia nella maggioranza delle persone, non è io parto per i fatti miei.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ultimamente più che confrontarci ci si insulta



Hai ragione milli, c'è chi insulta dicendo cretino in faccia, c'è chi lo fa diversamente.

Opinione mia sia chiaro, no  polemica non martini, cioè si un martini per tutti!! paga oscuro


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stai inventando tutto, solo perchè io scrivo male, per te però, per altri no.



T'ho solo citato usando il tasto quote. Difficile dire che non hai scritto queste frasi. Poi, se vuoi dire che scrivi una cosa ma ne intendi tutta un'altra, ti posso rispondere che hai già usato questa scusa molte volte e che chi ti ascolta non è obbligato ad improvvisarsi indovino. Ma va bene così, nessun problema. :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> T'ho solo citato usando il tasto quote. Difficile dire che non hai scritto queste frasi. Poi, se vuoi dire che scrivi una cosa ma ne intendi tutta un'altra, ti risponderei che hai già usato questa scusa molte volte e che chi ti ascolta non è obbligato ad improvvisarsi indovino. Ma va bene così, nessun problema. :smile:


Figurati, sono ben consapevole che nello scrivere spesso non vengo capito, la cosa strana è che, alcuni capiscono alcuni no. Come mai?

Ma vorrei sottolineare una cosa, si questa cosa va a favore mio lo so, ma la scrivo perchè è vera, se io nella scrittura non riesco a farmi capire, dovete perdonarmi, dovete avere pazienza, mentre invece c'è chi scrive e scrive bene, e chi legge legge anche bene ed oltre, perchè scemo di solito non c'è nessuno, ignoranti o colti nella questione di cui sto discutendo si. E ripeto scemo no. E non mi dilungo scrivendo e riportando tramite quote le offese che potrei riportare, D'altronde quello che io leggo, da te da altri non necessariamente è detto che l'interpretazione sia quella giusta.

vusavècomprì?


----------



## Lui (5 Dicembre 2012)

*ultimo*

cosa hai bevuto al bar? o forse hai cambiato spacciatore. 

a volte sebra effettivamente che tu scriva in altra lingua, ma succede anche a me. 

SARA' IL NOSTRO SOLE. (A facciazza ri cu nun lavi e nun lu po taliali.) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stai inventando tutto, solo perchè io scrivo male, per te però, per altri no.


Ragazzo, scrivi benissimo, non porti il problema. Sii te stesso sempre e non prendertela. Non sarai mai capito da tutti ma quelli che vogliono capirti, ci riescono benissimo. Siamo in un forum democratico, rilassati e sii libero. Ciao picciotto. :up:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> cosa hai bevuto al bar? o forse hai cambiato spacciatore.
> 
> a volte sebra effettivamente che tu scriva in altra lingua, ma succede anche a me.
> 
> SARA' IL NOSTRO SOLE. (A facciazza ri cu nun lavi e nun lu po taliali.) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nsomma!! ci sono 12° mi stannu agghiacciannu nsierta cuosa ?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ragazzo, scrivi benissimo, non porti il problema. Sii te stesso sempre e non prendertela. Non sarai mai capito da tutti ma quelli che vogliono capirti, ci riescono benissimo. Siamo in un forum democratico, rilassati e sii libero. Ciao picciotto. :up:



Se eri una donna ti baciavo! sei un uomo invece, mizzica! vade retro!


----------



## Lui (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nsomma!! ci sono 12° mi stannu agghiacciannu nsierta cuosa ?



sai ho visto su EB uno strumento che serve a scaldare gli accessori maschili, è tipo una conchiglia da calcio, per intenderci, ha una batteria che metti comodamente in tasca e accendi e spegni a piacimento.  é comoda anche perchè a volte, quando fa freddo e ti si ritira tutto, viene male anche a fare pipì. Confermi?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> sai ho visto su EB uno strumento che serve a scaldare gli accessori maschili, è tipo una conchiglia da calcio, per intenderci, ha una batteria che metti comodamente in tasca e accendi e spegni a piacimento.  é comoda anche perchè a volte, quando fa freddo e ti si ritira tutto, viene male anche a fare pipì. Confermi?





Cioè fammi capire bene, intanto io sto aggeggio che tu citi e che sembri conoscere bene ( uhmm....) io non lo conosco. Quindi alla fine vorrei capire se tu, ehmm vuoi sapere se ho il pipino ritirato? 


























































































Passami il link! non riesco più a trovarlo.  non il link, il pipino dico.


----------



## Lui (5 Dicembre 2012)

cuinnutu, mi fa morriri re risati. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


traduco:
 cornuto ( da noi in sicilia cornuto è un dire amichevole, a volte, come questa) mi fai morire dal ridere.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> cuinnutu, mi fa morriri re risati. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> traduco:
> cornuto ( da noi in sicilia cornuto è un dire amichevole, a volte, come questa) mi fai morire dal ridere.



Crastu chissì!! cunnutu ammia?? ( minchia c'hai proprio ragione!) 

Traduco, dopo ora mi scoccia.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Caro*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Crastu chissì!! cunnutu ammia?? ( minchia c'hai proprio ragione!)
> 
> Traduco, dopo ora mi scoccia.


Carissimo ultimo io ridacchio.....utenti che quotano contro i litigi,appena entrate hanno pensato di farsi conoscere insultando chi neanche conoscevano,ma che grandissimi visetti da culo e quanta ipocrisia...!!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Carissimo ultimo io ridacchio.....utenti che quotano contro i litigi,appena entrate hanno pensato di farsi conoscere insultando chi neanche conoscevano,ma che grandissimi visetti da culo e quanta ipocrisia...!!



Ma sai, in parte hai ragione, in parte a volte bisogna allargare le vedute e trovare una spiegazione a tutto, talvolta anche a quelle che non ci sono, ( e non sto facendo una battuta sottile, mi sto allargando un po a tutto, non a qualcosa di specifico) alla fine oscuro, scriviamoscriviamoscriviamo, quello che si scrive si legge, stop.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhmm... amanti!! noi due amanti!! ... sesso!! puro sesso!! conoscenza della nostra intimità con tutto il forum che ci guarda?
> 
> 
> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!:mrgreen:


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2012)

Mi hanno disapprovato la mia domanda "chi è maria?"


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Il tradimento: come vi ha cambiati?*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hanno disapprovato la mia domanda "chi è maria?"


Il rubinatore folle ha.colpito anche te...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hanno disapprovato la mia domanda "chi è maria?"



bisogna essere molto discreti qui con le domande...
anche con le risposte ..... Peró

anzi un po' con tutto ....

:singleeyeareggio...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bisogna essere molto discreti qui con le domande...
> anche con le risposte ..... Peró
> 
> anzi un po' con tutto ....
> ...


Ma Maria...chi è? 


Grazie :smile:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma Maria...chi è?



In questo 3D non so
So che una certa Maria era moglie di Giuseppe e mamma di Gesù ...di più nin so...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> In questo 3D non so
> So che una certa Maria era moglie di Giuseppe e mamma di Gesù ...di più nin so...


La moglie di e mamma dì la conosco anch'io.
Mi hanno scritto "attenta a maria"
Volevo sapere perché.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

*scusate*

Per entrare in discussione bisogna superare tutto il periodo dell'Avvento o basta farsi presentare da qualcuno della Sacra Famiglia???


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per entrare in discussione bisogna superare tutto il periodo dell'Avvento o basta farsi presentare da qualcuno della Sacra Famiglia???



bella domanda


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La moglie di e mamma dì la conosco anch'io.
> Mi hanno scritto "attenta a maria"
> Volevo sapere perché.


Non so proprio chi è ...mi spiace ...


----------



## Non Registrato X (5 Dicembre 2012)

maria de filippi


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per entrare in discussione bisogna superare tutto il periodo dell'Avvento o basta farsi presentare da qualcuno della Sacra Famiglia???


se hai culo riesci ad intrufolanti senza essere notato ...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato X ha detto:


> maria de filippi



mariagiovanna


----------



## Non Registrato5 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma Maria...chi è?
> 
> 
> Grazie :smile:


sarà la verifica della parola d'ordine, tu rispondi 'birra e salsiccia'


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato5 ha detto:


> sarà la verifica della parola d'ordine, tu rispondi 'birra e salsiccia'


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per entrare in discussione bisogna superare tutto il periodo dell'Avvento o basta farsi presentare da qualcuno della Sacra Famiglia???




:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma Maria...chi è?
> 
> 
> Grazie :smile:


Guarda nemmeno io so chi è Maria, so chi è pasqualina, ma siculo mutu sugnu!


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ragazzo, scrivi benissimo, non porti il problema. Sii te stesso sempre e non prendertela. Non sarai mai capito da tutti ma quelli che vogliono capirti, ci riescono benissimo. Siamo in un forum democratico, rilassati e sii libero. Ciao picciotto. :up:


approvato


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stai inventando tutto, solo perchè io scrivo male, per te però, per altri no.


Ma non è vero che scrivi male.
Ultimamente avevo letto un tuo post bellissimo (devo averlo quotato, non so se approvato), da manuale.

Non sembrava scritto nemmeno da te 


Dai che scherzo eh !!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è vero che scrivi male.
> Ultimamente avevo letto un tuo post bellissimo (devo averlo quotato, non so se approvato), da manuale.
> 
> Non sembrava scritto nemmeno da te
> ...



 Si che scrivo male Sole. 

Le punteggiature e le virgole le metto per intuito, poche con cognizione di causa. Poi ci sono quelle volte dove scrivo per istinto, e quello che ne viene fuori è un'ammasso di discorsi che hanno un senso nella mia testa, c'è chi riesce a capirli a percepirli, chi invece si perde nei tormenti di quello che scrivo. 
Ma io sono questo, fiero di provarci, consapevole di poter riuscire studiando, elaborando in un futuro un discorso grammaticalmente accettabile, per il momento non mi interessa studiare, mi interessa altro. E' la vecchiaia, sono stanco e penso soltanto ai piaceri del palato.

Per chi li gradisce.


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si che scrivo male Sole.
> 
> Le punteggiature e le virgole le metto per intuito, poche con cognizione di causa. Poi ci sono quelle volte dove scrivo per istinto, e quello che ne viene fuori è un'ammasso di discorsi che hanno un senso nella mia testa, c'è chi riesce a capirli a percepirli, chi invece si perde nei tormenti di quello che scrivo.
> Ma io sono questo, fiero di provarci, consapevole di poter riuscire studiando, elaborando in un futuro un discorso grammaticalmente accettabile, per il momento non mi interessa studiare, mi interessa altro. E' la vecchiaia, sono stanco e penso soltanto ai piaceri del palato.
> ...


Io devo perdere almeno 3 chili che ho messo su negli ultimi mesi... stavolta mi sono messa d'impegno e dopo una settimana in cui sono stata attenta a quello che mangio forse forse... mi sento un po' meno gonfia.

Tu però arrivi qui e fai il diavolo tentatore... non vale!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io devo perdere almeno 3 chili che ho messo su negli ultimi mesi... stavolta mi sono messa d'impegno e dopo una settimana in cui sono stata attenta a quello che mangio forse forse... mi sento un po' meno gonfia.
> 
> Tu però arrivi qui e fai il diavolo tentatore... non vale!



Ma io sono un angelo!! ( che praticamente è un diavolo  ) Ma sono siculo! e non accetto rifiuti, con me se hai un metabolismo che non ti accompagna, sei fritta! 

Ora visto che un certo languorino è richiamato dall'ora tarda....


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma io sono un angelo!! ( che praticamente è un diavolo  ) Ma sono siculo! e non accetto rifiuti, con me se hai un metabolismo che non ti accompagna, sei fritta!
> 
> Ora visto che un certo languorino è richiamato dall'ora tarda....


Meno male che ci separano chilometri, mannaggia a te


----------



## iosonoio (12 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Mi fidavo. Mi fidavo delle amiche, del marito, del panettiere e del dottore. Mi fidavo dei buoni sentimenti, degli affetti, del voler bene. Mi fidavo della verità, dei principi, dei valori.
> Dopo quello che ho subito.....vedo l'ombra a tutti e tutto. E ho perso la fiducia negli altri. Ecco cosa mi ha fatto scoprire il tradimento.


Lo stesso è successo a me e in più vedo tradimenti ovunque, dagli amici che ti cercano solo se gli serve qualcosa a una mamma che con il figlio piccolo che la chiama, è persa sulla tastiera del cellulare. Ho perso entusiasmo, ho perso fiducia in me stesso. Dopo la separazione me ne sono sentite dire di tutti i colori, compreso che a letto non valevo niente ed ora penso che chiunque un giorno mi dirà che adesso, non valgo granchè...ho perso il gusto delle piccole cose e a volte la rabbia mi esplode dentro...


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Lo stesso è successo a me e in più vedo tradimenti ovunque, dagli amici che ti cercano solo se gli serve qualcosa a una mamma che con il figlio piccolo che la chiama, è persa sulla tastiera del cellulare. Ho perso entusiasmo, ho perso fiducia in me stesso. Dopo la separazione me ne sono sentite dire di tutti i colori, compreso che a letto non valevo niente ed ora penso che chiunque un giorno mi dirà che adesso, non valgo granchè...ho perso il gusto delle piccole cose e a volte la rabbia mi esplode dentro...


e vabbè ma devi reagire! mica puoi buttarti giù cosi! io pure me sono sentite dire di tutti i colori...addirittura che ero una "iena" ...


----------



## iosonoio (12 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè ma devi reagire! mica puoi buttarti giù cosi! io pure me sono sentite dire di tutti i colori...addirittura che ero una "iena" ...


L'istinto di regire ce l'ho, ma spesso la mente vaga e mi riporta dove più fa male. In un anno e mezzo di terapia non ho migliorato di un niente e allora ho mollato. Scusa la domanda: che si intende per iena?


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> L'istinto di regire ce l'ho, ma spesso la mente vaga e mi riporta dove più fa male. In un anno e mezzo di terapia non ho migliorato di un niente e allora ho mollato. Scusa la domanda: che si intende per iena?



cattiva, una serpe, an'arpia...


----------



## iosonoio (13 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cattiva, una serpe, an'arpia...


Ah...ora so con chi ho a che fare...:mrgreen:


----------



## iosonoio (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> oscu, chiudo gli occhi, poggio la mia mano sulla tua spalla e ti avvicino a me per sentire la tua presenza ed amicizia. Facendo questo dico che hai ragione, non dico che hai torto. E lo dice chi con la moto va al massimo in autostrada, e non si scende mai sotto i 200km orari. il discorso mio era una risposta ad un post letto, dove scrivo anche che oltre quello che si pensa c'è altro, ed i significati sono diversi, dipende da come la vedi. Io per quanto motociclista patito, a 46 anni ritengo sbagliato che ci siano degli sports o simili che mettono a rischio la vita dell'essere umano.
> 
> Ora chi vuole fare polemica non mi riprenda i miei 200km orari avrei la risposta, evitate, gracias.


ho aperto una nuova discussione qui...
http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/18447-parlando-di-rischio-(per-ultimo-amp-annablume)
...non so se il link l'ho messo correttamente


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Ah...ora so con chi ho a che fare...:mrgreen:


si si, attento perchè sono cattivissima :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè ma devi reagire! mica puoi buttarti giù cosi! io pure me sono sentite dire di tutti i colori...addirittura *che ero una "iena" ..*.


Ecco. Tu una iena. Ma magari lo fossi stata...


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco. Tu una iena. Ma magari lo fossi stata...


dici che dovevo applicarmi di più??


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dici che dovevo applicarmi di più??


ehhhh.... secondo me ma non sei proprio portata, inutile che ci provi...


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhhh.... secondo me ma non sei proprio portata, inutile che ci provi...


uff :condom:


----------



## Circe (14 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Lo stesso è successo a me e in più vedo tradimenti ovunque, dagli amici che ti cercano solo se gli serve qualcosa a una mamma che con il figlio piccolo che la chiama, è persa sulla tastiera del cellulare. Ho perso entusiasmo, ho perso fiducia in me stesso. Dopo la separazione me ne sono sentite dire di tutti i colori, compreso che a letto non valevo niente ed ora penso che chiunque un giorno mi dirà che adesso, non valgo granchè...ho perso il gusto delle piccole cose e a volte la rabbia mi esplode dentro...


Passerà, ce la farai. Risorgerai dal tuo dolore....e sarai dinuovo felice. Questa vita dobbiamo tenercela stretta, capiterà anche a noi di incontrare la felicità dinuovo in un fiore, in un panorama, in un amico, in un compagno.....


----------



## iosonoio (14 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Passerà, ce la farai. Risorgerai dal tuo dolore....e sarai dinuovo felice. Questa vita dobbiamo tenercela stretta, capiterà anche a noi di incontrare la felicità dinuovo in un fiore, in un panorama, in un amico, in un compagno.....


Ero un bravo ragazzo, sapevo che queste cose esistevano, ma quando le tocchi con mano è diverso. Non sai quanto sono cambiato. Mi fa impressione vedere donne che giocano col cellulare, proteggendolo mentre parlano. Mi fanno quasi schifo e come ho detto, sembra che tutti siano pronti a tradire tutti...
Io non ero così! Non pensavo così! Per me il mondo era un posto quasi pulito, c'erano dei valori, un minimo di rispetto esisteva...ho avuto per mesi uno sguardo allucinato e me ne rendevo conto. Ora mi dicono tutti che sto bene, come non mai, ma dentro a volte ho l'inferno


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> *Ero* un bravo ragazzo, sapevo che queste cose esistevano, ma quando le tocchi con mano è diverso. Non sai quanto sono cambiato. Mi fa impressione vedere donne che giocano col cellulare, proteggendolo mentre parlano. Mi fanno quasi schifo e come ho detto, sembra che tutti siano pronti a tradire tutti...
> Io non ero così! Non pensavo così! Per me il mondo era un posto quasi pulito, c'erano dei valori, un minimo di rispetto esisteva...ho avuto per mesi uno sguardo allucinato e me ne rendevo conto. Ora mi dicono tutti che sto bene, come non mai, ma dentro a volte ho l'inferno


non sei più un bravo ragazzo?


----------



## devastata (15 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per non farla sentire in colpa?
> Per rassicurarla che "non vado d'accordo da sempre...stiamo insieme solo per i figli"?
> Per vantarsi che non è un morto di fame e ne ha avute altre?
> Per simulare intimità?
> Perché aveva bisogno di parlarne con qualcuno?


Ho letto solo adesso.

Perchè lei avrebbe dovuto sentirsi in colpa visto che lo voleva a qualunque costo?
Riguardo ad averne avute altre, poteva limitarsi a raccontare storie recenti, se voleva pure inventate, ma non è da lui.
Simulare inimità raccontando un fatto di 24 anni prima e squallido?
Bisogno di parlarne con qualcuno non credo proprio, non è tipo che ha bisogno di confidarsi, in più ne aveva di cose ben più interessanti da raccontare, per me è vero e basta e non capirò mai perchè ne ha parlato proprio con lei.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Ho letto solo adesso.
> 
> Perchè lei avrebbe dovuto sentirsi in colpa visto che lo voleva a qualunque costo?
> Riguardo ad averne avute altre, poteva limitarsi a raccontare storie recenti, se voleva pure inventate, ma non è da lui.
> ...


Si può volere qualcuno "per ammore" sentire che non si sta facendo una bella cosa.Sapere di altre cose e pure non importanti dà più valore, per contrasto, al presente.
L'intimità tra amanti è complicità di condividere cose che con la moglie non si condividono e un altro tradimento è l'ideale. Tu lo giudichi squallido, lui magari no o magari sì e proprio per questo simula l'intimità.
Lui con lei era un'altra persona da come era con te.
Tante persone sono diverse a seconda delle persone con cui si relazionano. Un'amante è interessante perché è l'autorizzazione a essere diversi.


----------



## ciliegina (15 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Ricevuto, subito, confessato, scoperto o mai venuto a galla...
> come vi ha cambiato? in peggio, in meglio...
> Dal mio canto sento di star comprendendo appieno l'espressione "l'uomo può sbagliare". Prima era una frase di rito, oggi la vivo sulla mia pelle e ci faccio i conti tutti i minuti, un momento mi sembra metabolizzata, l'ora dopo mi pare che non ci sia spazio per certi errori, ma so che devo farcene i conti, perchè in realtà è così. Per il resto non so ancora dove sto andando...


Ho appena finito di parlare al tel con mio marito: è andato ad accompagnare i bambini a scuola e dal barbiere e vuole rassicurarmi. Ha dimenticato che faceva lo stesso all'epoca del fattaccio. Adesso, però, me ne strafotto, facesse quel che vuole, certo io supervisiono, ogni tanto controllo, ma mi rendo conto che è inutile...l'ha fatto una volta e potrebbe farlo altre cento, lui è molto furbo. Nel frattempo vivo, mi godo i bambini, cerco di seguirli nello studio e nelle varie attività. Mi godo le mattinate in ufficio con le mie adorate colleghe. Sfrutto ogni momento per essere serena. Io posso esserlo, voglio esserlo e devo esserlo. E l'unica cosa che mi rende felice è che io non ho fatto schifo. Lui abbondantemente, e per quanto pusillanime se rende ben conto.


----------



## Duchessa (15 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può volere qualcuno "per ammore" sentire che non si sta facendo una bella cosa.Sapere di altre cose e pure non importanti dà più valore, per contrasto, al presente.
> L'intimità tra amanti è complicità di condividere cose che con la moglie non si condividono e un altro tradimento è l'ideale. Tu lo giudichi squallido, lui magari no o magari sì e proprio per questo simula l'intimità.
> Lui con lei era un'altra persona da come era con te.
> *Tante persone sono diverse a seconda delle persone con cui si relazionano*. Un'amante è interessante perché è l'autorizzazione a essere diversi.


Assolutamente. E più che tante direi TUTTE. Perchè in realtà sono le RELAZIONI ad essere diverse, visto che sono un "sistema" (una persona + un'altra)


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Assolutamente. E più che tante direi TUTTE. Perchè in realtà sono le RELAZIONI ad essere diverse, visto che sono un "sistema" (una persona + un'altra)


Io intendevo qualcosa di più radicale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di parlare al tel con mio marito: è andato ad accompagnare i bambini a scuola e dal barbiere e vuole rassicurarmi. Ha dimenticato che faceva lo stesso all'epoca del fattaccio. Adesso, però, me ne strafotto, facesse quel che vuole, certo io supervisiono, ogni tanto controllo, ma mi rendo conto che è inutile...l'ha fatto una volta e potrebbe farlo altre cento, lui è molto furbo. Nel frattempo vivo, mi godo i bambini, cerco di seguirli nello studio e nelle varie attività. Mi godo le mattinate in ufficio con le mie adorate colleghe. Sfrutto ogni momento per essere serena. Io posso esserlo, voglio esserlo e devo esserlo. E l'unica cosa che mi rende felice è che io non ho fatto schifo. Lui abbondantemente, e per quanto pusillanime se rende ben conto.


Ciao Ciliegina!!!!


----------



## Annuccia (17 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao Ciliegina!!!!


buongiorno ciliegina e sbri....


----------



## Gian (17 Dicembre 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di parlare al tel con mio marito: è andato ad accompagnare i bambini a scuola e dal barbiere e vuole rassicurarmi. Ha dimenticato che faceva lo stesso all'epoca del fattaccio. Adesso, però, me ne strafotto, facesse quel che vuole, certo io supervisiono, ogni tanto controllo, ma mi rendo conto che è inutile...l'ha fatto una volta e potrebbe farlo altre cento, lui è molto furbo. Nel frattempo vivo, mi godo i bambini, cerco di seguirli nello studio e nelle varie attività. Mi godo le mattinate in ufficio con le mie adorate colleghe. Sfrutto ogni momento per essere serena. Io posso esserlo, voglio esserlo e devo esserlo. E l'unica cosa che mi rende felice è che io non ho fatto schifo. Lui abbondantemente, e per quanto pusillanime se rende ben conto.



post approvatissimo da me; l'amica è riuscita bene a spiegare quello
che volevo dire in altro thread, non è che si può passare la vita da pazzi
paranoidi con la fissa dei controlli....proprio perchè è inutile. 
Chi è stato sgamato una volta diventa 100 volte più furbo, molto meglio
viversi la propria vita e cercare di ritrovare una serenità. Vale ovviamente anche per noi uomini.


brava. :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorno ciliegina e sbri....


ciao cara


----------



## devastata (17 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> post approvatissimo da me; l'amica è riuscita bene a spiegare quello
> che volevo dire in altro thread, non è che si può passare la vita da pazzi
> paranoidi con la fissa dei controlli....proprio perchè è inutile.
> Chi è stato sgamato una volta diventa 100 volte più furbo, molto meglio
> ...



Certo, ma ritengo sia meglio cercarla da soli, senza continuare a vivere con chi ci ha traditi, e peggio ancora, potrebbe farlo ancora.

Via dalla mia vita chi non mi ha apprezzata, meglio sola.


----------



## iosonoio (17 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sei più un bravo ragazzo?


Non è importante parlare di me, ma più in generale, possiamo far capire a chi legge lo stato d'animo che ti lasciano queste situazioni in modo che ogniuno ne possa trovare spunto di riflessione. 
E' ovvio che ho perso fiducia nel prossimo, mi sento diffidente verso chi dice di provare sentimenti...no, non è una bella situazione.


----------



## Circe (17 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Ero un bravo ragazzo, sapevo che queste cose esistevano, ma quando le tocchi con mano è diverso. Non sai quanto sono cambiato. Mi fa impressione vedere donne che giocano col cellulare, proteggendolo mentre parlano. Mi fanno quasi schifo e come ho detto, sembra che tutti siano pronti a tradire tutti...
> Io non ero così! Non pensavo così! Per me il mondo era un posto quasi pulito, c'erano dei valori, un minimo di rispetto esisteva...ho avuto per mesi uno sguardo allucinato e me ne rendevo conto. Ora mi dicono tutti che sto bene, come non mai, ma dentro a volte ho l'inferno


Anche a me succede spesso di vedere mio marito al cell e pensare chissa' quali complotti.
Ma il 13 dicembre ho detto basta.
Con lui non ne parlo piu'.
E quando mi viene in mente qualcosa la caccio pensando a qualcosa di bello.
Prova. Fatti una promessa e vivi.
non ti autodistruggere.....
il mondo ha sempre fatto schifo, ma si trovano angoli di amore, di felicità, di paradiso in cose inaspettate.
E l'inferno dentro lo portiamo tutti, ma perchè dobbiamo essere brutti fuori?
Per far piacere a chi ci voleva distrutti?
no, no.
Sorridi a te stesso.
Solo tu puoi amarti davvero.
Cosa aspetti?
Basta dolore.....


----------



## Annuccia (17 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Anche a me succede spesso di vedere mio marito al cell e pensare chissa' quali complotti.
> Ma il 13 dicembre ho detto basta.
> Con lui non ne parlo piu'.
> E quando mi viene in mente qualcosa la caccio pensando a qualcosa di bello.
> ...





mi stai dando anzi ci stai dando grosse soddisfazioni circetta.....

continua così, non perdere la strada ....

e se qualcosa si infila nei tuoi pensieri un calcio in kiulo...ok?


brava circe sei tuttti noi


----------



## iosonoio (17 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Anche a me succede spesso di vedere mio marito al cell e pensare chissa' quali complotti.
> Ma il 13 dicembre ho detto basta.
> Con lui non ne parlo piu'.
> E quando mi viene in mente qualcosa la caccio pensando a qualcosa di bello.
> ...


E' tutto giustissimo, ma mi fai un esempio di "farsi Una promessa"?.
Su una cosa non sono completamente d'accordo: chi tradisce non crede di fare male, non vorrebbe vedere distrutto nessuno...ma poi capita...che ci vuoi fare?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> E' tutto giustissimo, ma mi fai un esempio di "farsi Una promessa"?.
> Su una cosa non sono completamente d'accordo: chi tradisce non crede di fare male, non vorrebbe vedere distrutto nessuno...ma poi capita...che ci vuoi fare?


Non sono d'accordo. Chi tradisce sa bene quello che sta facendo, e quando ha tradito, capisce subito l'errore fatto, solo che ormai il danno è fatto, quindi per forza di cose si trova in situazioni dove le palle che non ha avuto tradendo, continua a non averle. A parte sporadici casi, aò questo è quello che penso io.


----------



## Circe (17 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi stai dando anzi ci stai dando grosse soddisfazioni circetta.....
> 
> continua così, non perdere la strada ....
> 
> ...


Grazie cara ;-)


----------



## Circe (17 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> E' tutto giustissimo, ma mi fai un esempio di "farsi Una promessa"?.
> Su una cosa non sono completamente d'accordo: chi tradisce non crede di fare male, non vorrebbe vedere distrutto nessuno...ma poi capita...che ci vuoi fare?


Non é chi tradisce che vuole farci del male....e poi non credi nel libero arbitrio? Niente capita x me....


----------



## Duchessa (17 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Certo, ma ritengo sia meglio cercarla da soli, senza continuare a vivere con chi ci ha traditi, e peggio ancora, potrebbe farlo ancora.
> 
> Via dalla mia vita *chi non mi ha apprezzata*, meglio sola.


Sei in un momento di pessimismo, e capisco che tu possa dire così, ma .. non è affatto detto che tu non sia stata apprezzata da lui. Forse solamente.. una parte di sè non l'ha voluta condividere con te.
Io credo che non "dire tutto" e non "condividere tutto" rispecchi il carattere della persona (paure a parte..);  difficilmente può cambiare.
In questo senso ricordo quando hai scritto di non sentirti "compatibile", in quanto tu - al contrario di lui - per temperamento sei "aperta" ad esprimere quello che hai dentro.
Siamo tutti diversi: chi è sempre un libro aperto, chi stenta a farsi leggere, chi non vorrà mai farsi leggere tutto ciò che ha dentro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Grazie cara ;-)


Volevo farti vedere cosa stiamo organizzando...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Volevo farti vedere cosa stiamo organizzando...
> 
> View attachment 6120View attachment 6121View attachment 6122View attachment 6120View attachment 6123
> 
> View attachment 6119



Per le adesioni rivolgersi nel mio M.P. tranquilli il costo è irrisorio e verrà speso nelle giuste maniere.


----------



## Circe (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Chi tradisce sa bene quello che sta facendo, e quando ha tradito, capisce subito l'errore fatto, solo che ormai il danno è fatto, quindi per forza di cose si trova in situazioni dove le palle che non ha avuto tradendo, continua a non averle. A parte sporadici casi, aò questo è quello che penso io.


Ultimo dal cell non posso quotarti ma ti dare 3 smeraldi!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ultimo dal cell non posso quotarti ma ti dare 3 smeraldi!


Stai tranquilla, già mi hanno quotato se proprio insisti, eventualmente in M.P dai anche tu la quota associativa al fan club. :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Chi tradisce sa bene quello che sta facendo, e quando ha tradito, capisce subito l'errore fatto, solo che ormai il danno è fatto, quindi per forza di cose si trova in situazioni dove le palle che non ha avuto tradendo, continua a non averle. A parte sporadici casi, aò questo è quello che penso io.


Quoto e approvo!


:incazzato:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Chi tradisce sa bene quello che sta facendo, e quando ha tradito, capisce subito l'errore fatto, solo che ormai il danno è fatto, quindi per forza di cose si trova in situazioni dove le palle che non ha avuto tradendo, continua a non averle. A parte sporadici casi, aò questo è quello che penso io.



No Claudio erri e di molto....non ci si pensa..anche perche'poi diventa''normale''...ad esempio lo e'stato per me ieri mattina,mentre ero in autostrada,solo,pensare all'''altra''e provare a chiamarla..come adesso a concordare l'''ultimo''incontro prima di Natale.Tutto fatto senza alcun problema.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Claudio erri e di molto....non ci si pensa..anche perche'poi diventa''normale''...ad esempio lo e'stato per me ieri mattina,mentre ero in autostrada,solo,pensare all'''altra''e provare a chiamarla..come adesso a concordare l'''ultimo''incontro prima di Natale.Tutto fatto senza alcun problema.



Che possa errare è normale, a parte che alla fine ho scritto " a parte sporadici casi"

Ma Lothar, sempre facendo corna ( e qua il francesismo si fa pesante :mrgreen tu parli adesso, e spero per te e per la tua famiglia, che non sarai costretto a rimangiarti tutto. Perchè quella normalità di cui tu parli, la devi anche mantenere nel momento in cui vieni scoperto, e sulla normalità delle conseguenze dovresti soltanto attenerti, e non su un ipotetico rimpianto o dolore o finte lacrime o ripensamenti, io non ti auguro questo, ma sei consapevole delle conseguenze che potrebbero esserci se tua moglie ti scoprisse? sei consapevole che questa tua calma e obiettività che hai nel tradire la devi anche mantenere se vieni scoperto? saresti capace di questo e di altro? Non sono domande Lothar, perchè le risposte che spero di non avere mai, le potrei avere soltanto la dove questa diventasse realtà.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo!
> 
> 
> :incazzato:



La faccina arrabbiata dice più di qualsiasi altra parola. :up:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Claudio erri e di molto....non ci si pensa..anche perche'poi diventa''normale''...ad esempio lo e'stato per me ieri mattina,mentre ero in autostrada,solo,pensare all'''altra''e provare a chiamarla..come adesso a concordare l'''ultimo''incontro prima di Natale.Tutto fatto senza alcun problema.


Attento a pensare troppo all'altra vai a sbattere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che possa errare è normale, a parte che alla fine ho scritto " a parte sporadici casi"
> 
> Ma Lothar, sempre facendo corna ( e qua il francesismo si fa pesante :mrgreen tu parli adesso, e spero per te e per la tua famiglia, che non sarai costretto a rimangiarti tutto. Perchè quella normalità di cui tu parli, la devi anche mantenere nel momento in cui vieni scoperto, e sulla normalità delle conseguenze dovresti soltanto attenerti, e non su un ipotetico rimpianto o dolore o finte lacrime o ripensamenti, io non ti auguro questo, ma sei consapevole delle conseguenze che potrebbero esserci se tua moglie ti scoprisse? sei consapevole che questa tua calma e obiettività che hai nel tradire la devi anche mantenere se vieni scoperto? saresti capace di questo e di altro? Non sono domande Lothar, perchè le risposte che spero di non avere mai, le potrei avere soltanto la dove questa diventasse realtà.


Se la moglie lo scopre...
Non oso...non oso...
Dovrò intervenire personalmente per fare fuggire Lothar dalla Romagna...
E si rifugerà in Sicilia da Don Claudio...
Chiederò la tua protezione...

Non gufiamo...amico mio...che è natale...e scatta l'editto Lothariano...


----------



## lunaiena (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che possa errare è normale, a parte che alla fine ho scritto " a parte sporadici casi"
> 
> Ma Lothar, sempre facendo corna ( e qua il francesismo si fa pesante :mrgreen tu parli adesso, e spero per te e per la tua famiglia, che non sarai costretto a rimangiarti tutto. Perchè quella normalità di cui tu parli, la devi anche mantenere nel momento in cui vieni scoperto, e sulla normalità delle conseguenze dovresti soltanto attenerti, e non su un ipotetico rimpianto o dolore o finte lacrime o ripensamenti, io non ti auguro questo, ma sei consapevole delle conseguenze che potrebbero esserci se tua moglie ti scoprisse? sei consapevole che questa tua calma e obiettività che hai nel tradire la devi anche mantenere se vieni scoperto? saresti capace di questo e di altro? Non sono domande Lothar, perchè le risposte che spero di non avere mai, le potrei avere soltanto la dove questa diventasse realtà.



Certo che ne è consapevole ...
Le altre sono il nulla e quindi come potrebbe la moglie la moglie scoprire il nulla? e se lo scoprisse cosa scoprirebbe ?
Sempre il nulla ...
di conseguenza il nulla è l'assenza di ogni cosa ...laonde per cui non ci sarebbe nulla su arrabbiarsi ...no?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se la moglie lo scopre...
> Non oso...non oso...
> Dovrò intervenire personalmente per fare fuggire Lothar dalla Romagna...
> E si rifugerà in Sicilia da Don Claudio...
> ...



ecco ci mancava il gufo del Monte Baldo...grrrrrrrr...Contin..anche se andava a velocita' da ciao patente se arrivano i ragazzi della Stradale..ero assolutamente padrone della strada...

non mi puo'beccare,perche'sono incontri rari..ad esempio la vedo dopo domani e poi quando lo sa solo Nostro Signore..

poi sempre meglio di chi..tutti i mercoledi solito parcheggio...solitio motel...solita scopata..e ci vediamo tra una settimana.. e amore quanto ti amo...no lei e'solo una coinquilina..macche'figurati la tengo per pena...amore un giorno vedrai che...

Lothar non e'cosi...


----------



## Circe (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stai tranquilla, già mi hanno quotato se proprio insisti, eventualmente in M.P dai anche tu la quota associativa al fan club. :mrgreen:


A quanto ammonterebbe il dazio?


----------



## Circe (17 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ecco ci mancava il gufo del Monte Baldo...grrrrrrrr...Contin..anche se andava a velocita' da ciao patente se arrivano i ragazzi della Stradale..ero assolutamente padrone della strada...
> 
> non mi puo'beccare,perche'sono incontri rari..ad esempio la vedo dopo domani e poi quando lo sa solo Nostro Signore..
> 
> ...


E com'è lothar?
È uno che non fa smancerie, non da troppa corda all'amante, non si innamora....ma allora vai a 'svuotarti' il pipino con una qualsiasi? E poi torni normalmente da tua moglie che ovviamente ignara crede di avere in casa il suo uomo..... Sei un po' strano. Sembra quasi che tu voglia ostentare la semplicità con cui rimorchi e non ti fai problemi.....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> E com'è lothar?
> È uno che non fa smancerie, non da troppa corda all'amante, non si innamora....ma allora vai a 'svuotarti' il pipino con una qualsiasi? E poi torni normalmente da tua moglie che ovviamente ignara crede di avere in casa il suo uomo..... Sei un po' strano. Sembra quasi che tu voglia ostentare la semplicità con cui rimorchi e non ti fai problemi.....


Fidati fidati...
è molto semplice rimorchiare...
Credi al nonno qua...
Che si è ritirato dall'attività...

Mi spiace sai...

Ma sono molte le donne i cui mariti non le guardano neanche più in faccia...
E se esistono i Lothar è perchè esistono le lotharine....


----------



## lothar57 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> E com'è lothar?
> È uno che non fa smancerie, non da troppa corda all'amante, non si innamora....ma allora vai a 'svuotarti' il pipino con una qualsiasi? E poi torni normalmente da tua moglie che ovviamente ignara crede di avere in casa il suo uomo..... Sei un po' strano. Sembra quasi che tu voglia ostentare la semplicità con cui rimorchi e non ti fai problemi.....


Intanto amante implica l'amore..quindi non mi piace..diciamo''amiche''..anche perche'in questo caso la differenza di eta' e tanta..mica sono Silvio io...ahahah..mia moglie ha il suo uomo..a casa''funziono''perfettamente..e'probabile che nei prossimi giorni ricapiti mattina fuori e sera dentro casa..nessun problema.
Non rimorchio....mi diverto ogni tanto cosi'...chiamiamolo hobby.


----------



## Circe (17 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Intanto amante implica l'amore..quindi non mi piace..diciamo''amiche''..anche perche'in questo caso la differenza di eta' e tanta..mica sono Silvio io...ahahah..mia moglie ha il suo uomo..a casa''funziono''perfettamente..e'probabile che nei prossimi giorni ricapiti mattina fuori e sera dentro casa..nessun problema.
> Non rimorchio....mi diverto ogni tanto cosi'...chiamiamolo hobby.


Sai che non mi immagino per niente il vostro mondo? Eppure io vivo, conosco tanta gente, frequentò associazioni....ma tutti gli uomini che ho conosciuto, non ci hanno mai provato con me. Sono una bella donna, almeno così mi dicono, mi cercano x le attività, mi tengono in considerazione....ma mai una battuta a doppio senso. Quasi un rispetto ad una donna sposata. X questo quando parlate di questo mondo parallelo io vado dalle nuvole. Ed ora quasi mi dispiace, xche vorrei essere anch'io in una situazione ambigua x mettermi alla prova x vedere se sono quella che dico di essere. Boh.....non attiro le mosche chissà perché mi vedono tutti come una buona sorella, amica...è non come una femme fatale.....


----------



## Circe (17 Dicembre 2012)

Scusate le è accentate che non servono, é il sistema del cellulare che le appiccica ovunque!!!


----------



## lothar57 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Sai che non mi immagino per niente il vostro mondo? Eppure io vivo, conosco tanta gente, frequentò associazioni....ma tutti gli uomini che ho conosciuto, non ci hanno mai provato con me. Sono una bella donna, almeno così mi dicono, mi cercano x le attività, mi tengono in considerazione....ma mai una battuta a doppio senso. Quasi un rispetto ad una donna sposata. X questo quando parlate di questo mondo parallelo io vado dalle nuvole. Ed ora quasi mi dispiace, xche vorrei essere anch'io in una situazione ambigua x mettermi alla prova x vedere se sono quella che dico di essere. Boh.....non attiro le mosche chissà perché mi vedono tutti come una buona sorella, amica...è non come una femme fatale.....


Cara Circe una donna che ho frequentato in primavera,e che anche oggi ho sentito amichevolmente al telefono,lei allora era una ''stagista''nel senso che cominciava allora  il''cammino'',mi disse allora''per 30 anni buona e fedele.manco immaginavo.una roba simile''....ed e'vero..io ho amici che non lo sanno e non ci pensano.
Ti cambia diciamo la visione della vita..ad esempio una mattina mentre l'aspettavo,parcheggio iper alle 9 di mattina,deserto... battezzai come altra ''clandestina''ua tipa che parcheggio'a 300metri da me..benche'ci fossimo solo le ns auto..infatti anche li'..zac..arriva altra auto..lui scende..salgono assieme.E via verso il nirvam....una volta manco me ne sarei accorto.


----------



## devastata (17 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sei in un momento di pessimismo, e capisco che tu possa dire così, ma .. non è affatto detto che tu non sia stata apprezzata da lui. Forse solamente.. una parte di sè non l'ha voluta condividere con te.
> Io credo che non "dire tutto" e non "condividere tutto" rispecchi il carattere della persona (paure a parte..);  difficilmente può cambiare.
> In questo senso ricordo quando hai scritto di non sentirti "compatibile", in quanto tu - al contrario di lui - per temperamento sei "aperta" ad esprimere quello che hai dentro.
> Siamo tutti diversi: chi è sempre un libro aperto, chi stenta a farsi leggere, chi non vorrà mai farsi leggere tutto ciò che ha dentro.




Sono troppe le cose che non ha voluto condividere con me, hai ragione, è uno che non vorrà mai farsi leggere tutto ciò che ha dentro, quindi meglio lasciarci.


----------



## Circe (17 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Circe una donna che ho frequentato in primavera,e che anche oggi ho sentito amichevolmente al telefono,lei allora era una ''stagista''nel senso che cominciava allora  il''cammino'',mi disse allora''per 30 anni buona e fedele.manco immaginavo.una roba simile''....ed e'vero..io ho amici che non lo sanno e non ci pensano.
> Ti cambia diciamo la visione della vita..ad esempio una mattina mentre l'aspettavo,parcheggio iper alle 9 di mattina,deserto... battezzai come altra ''clandestina''ua tipa che parcheggio'a 300metri da me..benche'ci fossimo solo le ns auto..infatti anche li'..zac..arriva altra auto..lui scende..salgono assieme.E via verso il nirvam....una volta manco me ne sarei accorto.


Sono proprio ingenua....ecco perché mio marito s'è fatto tante scopate alle mie spalle, perché vedevo il bene ovunque :-(


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Sono proprio ingenua....ecco perché mio marito s'è fatto tante scopate alle mie spalle, perché vedevo il bene ovunque :-(


Ti trovo ingiusta in questa esternazione. Non può essere quello il motivo del tradimento di tuo marito: il fatto che tu fossi facilmente raggirabile per la tua bontà d'animo. 
A meno che non me lo garantisca tu, in tal caso ti credo e credo che tuo marito sia veramente una pessima persona.
Una mia riflessione: vedere il bene ovunque non è in ogni caso un atteggiamento equilibrato. Dopo i trenta, diciamo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Chi tradisce sa bene quello che sta facendo, e quando ha tradito, capisce subito l'errore fatto, solo che ormai il danno è fatto, quindi per forza di cose si trova in situazioni dove le palle che non ha avuto tradendo, continua a non averle. A parte sporadici casi, aò questo è quello che penso io.


E pensi male. Pensi male a pensare che l'umanità sia divisa tra chi vuol fare il male e chi vuol fare il bene: magari fosse così semplice.
Tutti siamo caso sporadici, quando scegliamo di esserlo.
Ma la maggior parte delle volte non vogliamo esserlo, banalizziamo e semplifichiamo. E per quale motivo semplifichiamo? Per raggiungere una zona di comfort momentanea più o meno prolungata nel tempo, in cui l'abilità diventa mantenere e prolungare al massimo.


----------



## Zod (17 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Sai che non mi immagino per niente il vostro mondo? Eppure io vivo, conosco tanta gente, frequentò associazioni....ma tutti gli uomini che ho conosciuto, non ci hanno mai provato con me. Sono una bella donna, almeno così mi dicono, mi cercano x le attività, mi tengono in considerazione....ma mai una battuta a doppio senso. Quasi un rispetto ad una donna sposata. X questo quando parlate di questo mondo parallelo io vado dalle nuvole. Ed ora quasi mi dispiace, xche vorrei essere anch'io in una situazione ambigua x mettermi alla prova x vedere se sono quella che dico di essere. Boh.....non attiro le mosche chissà perché mi vedono tutti come una buona sorella, amica...è non come una femme fatale.....


Dipende anche da come ti vesti e come ti atteggi. Probabilmente dai l'impressione della persona seria. E secondo me é una qualità, da non buttare per aver scelto l'uomo sbagliato. Ne hai già fatto uno di errore, stop. Trovarne di donne come te... Tra il nulla e la mediocrità meglio il nulla.

S*B


----------



## fruitbasket (18 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti cambia diciamo la visione della vita..


Te pensa quanto cambierà la visione della vita di tua moglie il giorno che ti pizzica!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se la moglie lo scopre...
> Non oso...non oso...
> Dovrò intervenire personalmente per fare fuggire Lothar dalla Romagna...
> E si rifugerà in Sicilia da Don Claudio...
> ...


No no che gufare, il mio era un ragionamento razionale almeno quanto il suo. Si discute insomma.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Certo che ne è consapevole ...
> Le altre sono il nulla e quindi come potrebbe la moglie la moglie scoprire il nulla? e se lo scoprisse cosa scoprirebbe ?
> Sempre il nulla ...
> di conseguenza il nulla è l'assenza di ogni cosa ...laonde per cui non ci sarebbe nulla su arrabbiarsi ...no?



Si anche tu sei in linea con i ragionamenti, quindi :up:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> A quanto ammonterebbe il dazio?



Uhm... mi metti in difficoltà..... Il dazio.... soldi da te non ne voglio, un bacino sarebbe scontato, altro in mente non mi viene... a parte un link di melanzane da postare a Tebe ? Ok questo è il dazio.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E pensi male. Pensi male a pensare che l'umanità sia divisa tra chi vuol fare il male e chi vuol fare il bene: magari fosse così semplice.
> Tutti siamo caso sporadici, quando scegliamo di esserlo.
> Ma la maggior parte delle volte non vogliamo esserlo, banalizziamo e semplifichiamo. E per quale motivo semplifichiamo? Per raggiungere una zona di comfort momentanea più o meno prolungata nel tempo, in cui l'abilità diventa mantenere e prolungare al massimo.



Sbagli, Se si sceglie di sposarsi convivere etc, vuol dire che i due hanno instaurato un patto, e lo hanno fatto in due. Nel momento in cui nella coppia formata avviene o si pensa ad un tradimento qualcosa vuol dire che non va, la reazione giusta sarebbe affrontare i discorsi e decidere di conseguenza, separarsi, separarsi momentaneamente, riprovarci etc, questo fa dell'uomo una persona matura e coerente con le azioni e/ promesse fatte prima. Nel momento in cui si tradisce vuoi o non vuoi assumi una maschera di totale convenienza, ed è quella che al momento ti sta bene, ma è una convenienza che intanto ha tradito la tua stessa persona visto che ti nascondi, e dopo non ti mette in quelle condizioni reali di poter pensare, minchia ho due palle così!! riesco anche la dove la mia vita, non è stata quella che pensavo, e quindi uscirmene fuori nella maniera giusta, e giusta non vuol dire soltanto per se stessi ma per chi ti sta accanto, per tutte quelle persone che sono terze persone e che come in questo forum soffrono, vedi i traditi vedi i figli di queste persone etc. 

L'abilità, parli di abilità, di semplificazioni. Bene hai scritto te stessa un concetto da elaborare, io la chiamo vigliaccheria, paura, poca stima di se stessi e poca forza di mostrarsi per quello che siamo, perchè se "siamo" non dobbiamo vergognarci, ma batterci per quello che siamo ed in cui crediamo. 


Ed il conte per quello che conosco, se è pura verità nella realtà, è colui che riesce a battersi.


----------



## Circe (18 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti trovo ingiusta in questa esternazione. Non può essere quello il motivo del tradimento di tuo marito: il fatto che tu fossi facilmente raggirabile per la tua bontà d'animo.
> A meno che non me lo garantisca tu, in tal caso ti credo e credo che tuo marito sia veramente una pessima persona.
> Una mia riflessione: vedere il bene ovunque non è in ogni caso un atteggiamento equilibrato. Dopo i trenta, diciamo.


no il motivo non è quello....pero' se è durata tanti anni è perchè sono stata un'ingenua....con lei passavo tutte le giornate, parlavamo di tutto, specialmente di amore, rapporto suo col marito. E sapeva del mio quando ci litigavo e perchè. Come la definisci una persona come me? una COGLIONA. Non sono una che si sottostima, ma il tradimento mi ha fatto capire quanto sono stata "la bella addormentata nel bosco" in tutti questi anni. E credimi, anche dopo i trenta, ai miei affetti credevo, mi fidavo ciecamente. Il mondo là fuori poteva essere cattivo, ma loro no. Invece.....sono stata svegliata a pugni in faccia.....
ps ma ora la vita nuova mi aspetta ^_^


----------



## Circe (18 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende anche da come ti vesti e come ti atteggi. Probabilmente dai l'impressione della persona seria. E secondo me é una qualità, da non buttare per aver scelto l'uomo sbagliato. Ne hai già fatto uno di errore, stop. Trovarne di donne come te... Tra il nulla e la mediocrità meglio il nulla.
> 
> S*B


si zod, ma a che serve essere seria se poi la vita ti sfugge di mano?


----------



## Gian (18 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Sai che non mi immagino per niente il vostro mondo? Eppure io vivo, conosco tanta gente, frequentò associazioni....ma tutti gli uomini che ho conosciuto, non ci hanno mai provato con me. Sono una bella donna, almeno così mi dicono, mi cercano x le attività, mi tengono in considerazione....ma mai una battuta a doppio senso. Quasi un rispetto ad una donna sposata. X questo quando parlate di questo mondo parallelo io vado dalle nuvole. Ed ora quasi mi dispiace, xche vorrei essere anch'io in una situazione ambigua x mettermi alla prova x vedere se sono quella che dico di essere. Boh.....non attiro le mosche chissà perché mi vedono tutti come una buona sorella, amica...è non come una femme fatale.....


quoto "a prescindere". Incredibilmente,
sembra la mia storia, declinata al femminile...

mi spiace Circe, ma non ho credito (approvazione virtuale :up


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Circe, se una persona è cogliona, è ingenua, è frigida, è una stronza, non portata al sesso, portata al sesso etc.... è soltanto una persona, e come tale deve essere trattata.


----------



## Circe (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbagli, Se si sceglie di sposarsi convivere etc, vuol dire che i due hanno instaurato un patto, e lo hanno fatto in due. Nel momento in cui nella coppia formata avviene o si pensa ad un tradimento qualcosa vuol dire che non va, *la reazione giusta sarebbe affrontare i discorsi e decidere di conseguenza, separarsi, separarsi momentaneamente, riprovarci etc, questo fa dell'uomo una persona matura e coerente con le azioni e/ promesse fatte prima*. Nel momento in cui si tradisce vuoi o non vuoi assumi una maschera di totale convenienza, ed è quella che al momento ti sta bene, ma è una convenienza che intanto ha tradito la tua stessa persona visto che ti nascondi, e dopo non ti mette in quelle condizioni reali di poter pensare, minchia ho due palle così!! riesco anche la dove la mia vita, non è stata quella che pensavo, e quindi uscirmene fuori nella maniera giusta, e giusta non vuol dire soltanto per se stessi ma per chi ti sta accanto, per tutte quelle persone che sono terze persone e che come in questo forum soffrono, vedi i traditi vedi i figli di queste persone etc.
> 
> L'abilità, parli di abilità, di semplificazioni. Bene hai scritto te stessa un concetto da elaborare, io la chiamo vigliaccheria, paura, poca stima di se stessi e poca forza di mostrarsi per quello che siamo, *perchè se "siamo" non dobbiamo vergognarci, ma batterci per quello che siamo ed in cui crediamo. *
> 
> ...


pochi uomini sulla terra e tanti bambocci........tu sei un uomo maturo. Forse il tradimento ti ha fatto cambiare in qualcosa, ma dal tuo primo post ad ora, ho sempre visto un UOMO. :up:


----------



## KaiserSoze (18 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Ricevuto, subito, confessato, scoperto o mai venuto a galla...
> come vi ha cambiato? in peggio, in meglio...
> Dal mio canto sento di star comprendendo appieno l'espressione "l'uomo può sbagliare". Prima era una frase di rito, oggi la vivo sulla mia pelle e ci faccio i conti tutti i minuti, un momento mi sembra metabolizzata, l'ora dopo mi pare che non ci sia spazio per certi errori, ma so che devo farcene i conti, perchè in realtà è così. Per il resto non so ancora dove sto andando...



Senza dubbio i tradimenti hanno contribuito a farmi diventare la persona che sono. E sono molto più contento di me di molti conoscenti che non hanno mai provato questa "esperienza". Ma di ciò non è possibile fare una regola generale. Ciò che si può dire è che sicuramente un tradimento fatto "per sbaglio" non mi è mai capitato...le scelte della vita dovrebbero essere sempre il più possibile consapevoli. Ciascuno trovi la sua regola, ciascuno trovi la sua dimensione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Senza dubbio i tradimenti hanno contribuito a farmi diventare la persona che sono. E sono molto più contento di me di molti conoscenti che non hanno mai provato questa "esperienza". Ma di ciò non è possibile fare una regola generale. Ciò che si può dire è che sicuramente un tradimento fatto "per sbaglio" non mi è mai capitato...le scelte della vita dovrebbero essere sempre il più possibile consapevoli. Ciascuno trovi la sua regola, ciascuno trovi la sua dimensione.


oh, bentornato.


----------



## KaiserSoze (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh, bentornato.



Grazie, Sbriciolata. A volte ritornano.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> *Senza dubbio i tradimenti hanno contribuito a farmi diventare la persona che sono. E sono molto più contento di me* di molti conoscenti che non hanno mai provato questa "esperienza". Ma di ciò non è possibile fare una regola generale. Ciò che si può dire è che sicuramente un tradimento fatto "per sbaglio" non mi è mai capitato...le scelte della vita dovrebbero essere sempre il più possibile consapevoli. Ciascuno trovi la sua regola, ciascuno trovi la sua dimensione.


Prima cosa: bentornato:smile:
Secondo: sono settimane che vorrei rispondere a questo 3d nello stesso modo in cui hai risposto tu, in particolare il grassetto
Quindi quoto e approvo:up:


----------



## KaiserSoze (18 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prima cosa: bentornato:smile:
> Secondo: sono settimane che vorrei rispondere a questo 3d nello stesso modo in cui hai risposto tu, in particolare il grassetto
> Quindi quoto e approvo:up:


Ciao farfalla...è un piacere sottile ribeccarti. Poi ci faremo una chiacchierata.

Certo, su quanto mi hai detto...non bisogna neanche scadere nel "chissenefrega, faccio tutto ciò che voglio, basta che io sia felice". Però l'importante è che ogni decisione sia ponderata, ogni scelta sia consapevole.

Mai farsi guidare dall'istinto.


----------



## Duchessa (18 Dicembre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla...è un piacere sottile ribeccarti. Poi ci faremo una chiacchierata.
> 
> Certo, su quanto mi hai detto...non bisogna neanche scadere nel "chissenefrega, faccio tutto ciò che voglio, basta che io sia felice". Però l'importante è che ogni decisione sia ponderata, ogni scelta sia consapevole.
> 
> *Mai farsi guidare dall'istinto.*


:singleeye:
Pensa tu.. io al contrario reputo positivo farmi guidare sempre dall'istinto.


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla...è un piacere sottile ribeccarti. Poi ci faremo una chiacchierata.
> 
> Certo, su quanto mi hai detto...non bisogna neanche scadere nel "chissenefrega, faccio tutto ciò che voglio, basta che io sia felice". Però l'importante è che ogni decisione sia ponderata, ogni scelta sia consapevole.
> 
> Mai farsi guidare dall'istinto.


Per me l'istinto è fondamentale...


----------



## KaiserSoze (18 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> :singleeye:
> Pensa tu.. io al contrario reputo positivo farmi guidare sempre dall'istinto.




Se questa è una scelta allora sarà difficile che tu ti possa fare del male...se non lo è e sei istintiva solo perchè "va così" allora preparati a ricevere mazzate, o magari ne hai già ricevute...!


----------



## Duchessa (18 Dicembre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Se questa è una scelta allora sarà difficile che tu ti possa fare del male...se non lo è e sei istintiva solo perchè "va così" allora preparati a ricevere mazzate, o magari ne hai già ricevute...!


Non è una scelta. E' uno mio stato ormai. E vivo felice da molto tempo. L'istinto non sbaglia mai, il cervello molto spesso. A un certo livello basta un'annusata.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla...è un piacere sottile ribeccarti. Poi ci faremo una chiacchierata.
> 
> Certo, su quanto mi hai detto...*non bisogna neanche scadere nel "chissenefrega, faccio tutto ciò che voglio, basta che io sia felice*". Però l'importante è che ogni decisione sia ponderata, ogni scelta sia consapevole.
> 
> Mai farsi guidare dall'istinto.


Assolutamente no. Non ho mai ragionato così. ma se non avessi tradito mio marito non sarei la donna che sono ora e sinceramente tra questa donna e quella che ero non c'è paragone. Ne sono consapevole e ne sono consapevoli tutti quelli che mi circondano. 
A me è servito, sicuramente a discapito di mio marito e questa è la cosa negativa. 
Ma una cosa è certa mi è impossibile tornare quella che ero.





Per la chiaccherata: quando vuoi


----------



## Daniele (18 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Non ho mai ragionato così. ma se non avessi tradito mio marito non sarei la donna che sono ora e sinceramente tra questa donna e quella che ero non c'è paragone. Ne sono consapevole e ne sono consapevoli tutti quelli che mi circondano.


Purtroppo queste sono le cose che nessuno vorrebbe mai aver letto, a prescindere di un cattivo gusto incredibile. Io dico sempre che ogni azione è una esperienza, ma non per questo io debbo fare tutte le azioni turpi di Dorian Gray per potermi definire esperto del mondo, purtroppo qui c'è chi la pensa elegantemente in maniera diversa, ma con ciò non vuol dire che Dorian Gray sia una bella persona, se non solo di aspetto.

Io mi rendo conto che chi tradisce diventa una bella persona agli occhi degli altri, chi è tradito è una persona di merda e mi chiedo sempre perchè chi tradisce è una bella persona e la vittima è una persona brutta???
Io mi sento così, imbruttito, mi sento di non essere quello che vorrei essere e che devo essere perchè una persona ha deciso di crescere a mio scapito.
A volte sogno di fare fuori quella persona e quello che sento dentro...è piacere, è bellezza e poi mi accorgo, non è per nulla bello e qui si crea il caos della mia persona.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo queste sono le cose che nessuno vorrebbe mai aver letto, a prescindere di un cattivo gusto incredibile. Io dico sempre che ogni azione è una esperienza, ma non per questo io debbo fare tutte le azioni turpi di Dorian Gray per potermi definire esperto del mondo, purtroppo qui c'è chi la pensa elegantemente in maniera diversa, ma con ciò non vuol dire che Dorian Gray sia una bella persona, se non solo di aspetto.
> 
> Io mi rendo conto che chi tradisce diventa una bella persona agli occhi degli altri, chi è tradito è una persona di merda e mi chiedo sempre perchè chi tradisce è una bella persona e la vittima è una persona brutta???
> Io mi sento così, imbruttito, mi sento di non essere quello che vorrei essere e che devo essere perchè una persona ha deciso di crescere a mio scapito.
> A volte sogno di fare fuori quella persona e quello che sento dentro...è piacere, è bellezza e poi mi accorgo, non è per nulla bello e qui si crea il caos della mia persona.


Beh... da un lato ti capisco. Dall'altro... anche un'esperienza di cui non andiamo fieri(e Farfalla non mi sembra affatto andare fiera del suo tradimento) può farci migliorare... perchè arriviamo a conoscere e dominare la parte magari più egoista di noi stessi. Io in passato ho fatto cose di cui non vado fiera, anche se non ho tradito. Mentre facevo quelle cose... non pensavo affatto al male che stavo facendo... ma a soddisfare una parte di me che desiderava farle. Poi... ho svoltato. Ma quell'esperienza mi ha insegnato tanto, ad esempio quanto possa cadere in basso una persona mentre pensa di volare tra le nuvole, quanto sia facile e alla portata di tutti fare errori irrimediabili, quanto cambino le cose guardandole da un altro punto di vista. Si cresce e si migliora soprattutto facendo errori o comunque cose di cui non andiamo fieri, Daniele... l'importante è IMPARARE e MIGLIORARSI.


----------



## KaiserSoze (18 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo queste sono le cose che nessuno vorrebbe mai aver letto, a prescindere di un cattivo gusto incredibile. Io dico sempre che ogni azione è una esperienza, ma non per questo io debbo fare tutte le azioni turpi di Dorian Gray per potermi definire esperto del mondo, purtroppo qui c'è chi la pensa elegantemente in maniera diversa, ma con ciò non vuol dire che Dorian Gray sia una bella persona, se non solo di aspetto.
> 
> Io mi rendo conto che chi tradisce diventa una bella persona agli occhi degli altri, chi è tradito è una persona di merda e mi chiedo sempre perchè chi tradisce è una bella persona e la vittima è una persona brutta???
> Io mi sento così, imbruttito, mi sento di non essere quello che vorrei essere e che devo essere perchè una persona ha deciso di crescere a mio scapito.
> A volte sogno di fare fuori quella persona e quello che sento dentro...è piacere, è bellezza e poi mi accorgo, non è per nulla bello e qui si crea il caos della mia persona.


Non ho mai pensato e non ho mai detto che il tradito sia brutto agli occhi degli altri al contrario del traditore. Questa affermazione sa molto di "excusatio non petita"...
Le vicende della vita, salvo alcune eccezioni indiscutibili, raramente sono "completamente giuste" o "completamente sbagliate". "Completamente belle" o "completamente brutte". 
Resta il fatto che qualunque azione sia servita a rendermi ciò che sono, dal momento che sono contento di chi sono, è stata necessaria e sono contento di averla fatta. Ora, sono sicuro che una persona che come te ha scritto ciò che ha scritto prenderà questa affermazione nel suo senso più estremo.

Quello che invece intendo dire, e spero che sia chiaro, è che non è importante se un'azione è giusta o sbagliata per il resto del mondo, l'importante è che io abbia avuto dei motivi validi, che ci abbia pensato, che sia convinto e consapevole della scelta che ho fatto nel compiere quella determinata azione.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo queste sono le cose che nessuno vorrebbe mai aver letto, a prescindere di un cattivo gusto incredibile. Io dico sempre che ogni azione è una esperienza, ma non per questo io debbo fare tutte le azioni turpi di Dorian Gray per potermi definire esperto del mondo, purtroppo qui c'è chi la pensa elegantemente in maniera diversa, ma con ciò non vuol dire che Dorian Gray sia una bella persona, se non solo di aspetto.
> 
> Io mi rendo conto che chi tradisce diventa una bella persona agli occhi degli altri, chi è tradito è una persona di merda e mi chiedo sempre perchè chi tradisce è una bella persona e la vittima è una persona brutta???
> Io mi sento così, imbruttito, mi sento di non essere quello che vorrei essere e che devo essere perchè una persona ha deciso di crescere a mio scapito.
> A volte sogno di fare fuori quella persona e quello che sento dentro...è piacere, è bellezza e poi mi accorgo, non è per nulla bello e qui si crea il caos della mia persona.


Ecco perché non volevo intervenire... Sapevo che non mi sarei spiegata.
Non ho detto che sono una bella persona. Ho detto che sono cambiata. Sono un'altra donna con pregi e difetti e sicuremente mi sento più io. Mi accetto di più. Sono più sicura di me e soprattutto ho imparato a non giudicare, a smettere di vedere la vita nera o bianca. Vedo le sfumature...ed ê una gran conquista.
Mai pensato che i traditi siano persone di merda. Come non lo sono i traditori. Ognuno di noi ha le sue caratteristiche che esulano dal fatto che si tradisce p si é traditi.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Beh... da un lato ti capisco. Dall'altro... anche un'esperienza di cui non andiamo fieri(e Farfalla non mi sembra affatto andare fiera del suo tradimento) può farci migliorare... perchè arriviamo a conoscere e dominare la parte magari più egoista di noi stessi. Io in passato ho fatto cose di cui non vado fiera, anche se non ho tradito. Mentre facevo quelle cose... non pensavo affatto al male che stavo facendo... ma a soddisfare una parte di me che desiderava farle. Poi... ho svoltato. Ma quell'esperienza mi ha insegnato tanto, ad esempio quanto possa cadere in basso una persona mentre pensa di volare tra le nuvole, quanto sia facile e alla portata di tutti fare errori irrimediabili, quanto cambino le cose guardandole da un altro punto di vista. Si cresce e si migliora soprattutto facendo errori o comunque cose di cui non andiamo fieri, Daniele... l'importante è IMPARARE e MIGLIORARSI.


Sbri io non ho mai letto nessuno fiero di tradire. Forse Lothar...
Chi tradisce sa di fare un torto al proprio compagno forse ne sa le motivazioni forse le comprenderá in seguito.
Probabilmente non é la cosa più corretta che si possa fare, sicuramente bisognerebbe essere sinceri ecc ecc ( cosa che io per prima non faccio) ma per quel che mi riguarda più passa il tempo più credo che continuo a dare al mio matrimonio molto di più di quello che da mio marito nonostante lui non mi abbia tradito. Fine sfogo. Giornate di merda.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fine sfogo. Giornate di merda.


Forza e coraggio.... passeranno anche queste!:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche un'esperienza di cui non andiamo fieri ... può farci migliorare... perchè arriviamo a conoscere e dominare la parte magari più egoista di noi stessi. Io in passato ho fatto cose di cui non vado fiera, anche se non ho tradito. Mentre facevo quelle cose... non pensavo affatto al male che stavo facendo... ma a soddisfare una parte di me che desiderava farle. Poi... ho svoltato. Ma quell'esperienza mi ha insegnato tanto, ad esempio quanto possa cadere in basso una persona mentre pensa di volare tra le nuvole, *quanto sia facile e alla portata di tutti fare errori irrimediabili*, *quanto cambino le cose guardandole da un altro punto di vista*. Si cresce e si migliora soprattutto facendo errori o comunque cose di cui non andiamo fieri, Daniele... l'importante è IMPARARE e MIGLIORARSI.





farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco perché non volevo intervenire... Sapevo che non mi sarei spiegata.
> Non ho detto che sono una bella persona. Ho detto che sono cambiata. Sono un'altra donna con pregi e difetti e sicuramente mi sento più io. Mi accetto di più. *Sono più sicura di me e soprattutto ho imparato a non giudicare, a smettere di vedere la vita nera o bianca. Vedo le sfumature...ed ê una gran conquista*.
> Mai pensato che i traditi siano persone di merda. Come non lo sono i traditori. Ognuno di noi ha le sue caratteristiche che esulano dal fatto che si tradisce p si é traditi.



Ecco, questo mi è accaduto, pur essendo dall'altra parte. Valeva la pena a fronte dell'enorme sofferenza patita? E' una domanda stupida: è successo, le cose sono andate, e sono andate così. Ma le sfumature, la facilità degli errori imperdonabili, le cose da un altro punto di vista, il non giudicare, il taglio coi bianchi e neri...lo si può fare anche da malamente traditi. Costa. Costa tanto. Ma almeno può lasciare questo, una maggiore libertà (e tenerezza) nel guardare sé, gli altri, gli errori. A me ha lasciato questo in cambio.


----------



## Innominata (18 Dicembre 2012)

Stamattina ero nel camerino di un grande magazzino a provarmi un baby doll e ho pensato con raccapriccio che questo tradimento mi ha cambiato fisicamente, e mi ha svuotato le tette...non sopporto le mie tette incartapecorite e vacue, e io sto esattamente come loro...vedo anche due bei solchi agli angoli della bocca, e penso che alla mia età, così come non recupererò il passato turgore, non recupererò più il buon umore e la fiducia. Perché è vero che molto dipende dalle risorse residue e dalle risorse per far fruttare le risorse residue. Inoltre, riguardo ai post precedenti, credo che il trasformare un atto di oscuramento e rinnegamento, per quanto momentaneo, di un patto, mentre l'altro è ignaro della rottura di questo patto, dipende dal substrato umano di ognuno: se questo è buono, c'è possibilità che su questo terreno attecchiscano riflessioni per un cambiamento che porta consapevolezza e nuovi mezzi, ma se il terreno è povero, fragile, vulnerabile, il tradimento conduce a un ulteriore impoverimento. Che inevitabilmente trascina con sé anche il tradito. Che poi il traditore corra il rischio di essere considerato "figo" , be', questo ha radici culturali belle grosse e interrate, inutile negarlo. Specie per l'uomo, che agli albori della sua storia più scopava più era potente perché si assicurava femmine operose e prole per la continuazione della specie, e anche se ora non è più così la cosa è scritta nei geni, e in forme manipolate la cultura corrente lo avalla ampiamente...Sono moventi primitivi ma ancora operanti nel profondo, io ti colpisco mentre sei ignaro/a e questo mi mette in una posizione di sicurezza, esercito un potere e mi vivo una vita raddoppiata senza doverla dividere con te: si tratta di un bottino psicologico non trascurabile, un accumulo di trofei che non sono solo le persone, ma il mio potere occulto, il vivere due vite, l'affermare la mia indipendenza...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbagli, Se si sceglie di sposarsi convivere etc, vuol dire che i due hanno instaurato un patto, e lo hanno fatto in due. Nel momento in cui nella coppia formata avviene o si pensa ad un tradimento qualcosa vuol dire che non va, la reazione giusta sarebbe affrontare i discorsi e decidere di conseguenza, separarsi, separarsi momentaneamente, riprovarci etc, questo fa dell'uomo una persona matura e coerente con le azioni e/ promesse fatte prima. Nel momento in cui si tradisce vuoi o non vuoi assumi una maschera di totale convenienza, ed è quella che al momento ti sta bene, ma è una convenienza che intanto ha tradito la tua stessa persona visto che ti nascondi, e dopo non ti mette in quelle condizioni reali di poter pensare, minchia ho due palle così!! riesco anche la dove la mia vita, non è stata quella che pensavo, e quindi uscirmene fuori nella maniera giusta, e giusta non vuol dire soltanto per se stessi ma per chi ti sta accanto, per tutte quelle persone che sono terze persone e che come in questo forum soffrono, vedi i traditi vedi i figli di queste persone etc.
> 
> L'abilità, parli di abilità, di semplificazioni. Bene hai scritto te stessa un concetto da elaborare, io la chiamo vigliaccheria, paura, poca stima di se stessi e poca forza di mostrarsi per quello che siamo, perchè se "siamo" non dobbiamo vergognarci, ma batterci per quello che siamo ed in cui crediamo.
> 
> ...


Ma quando parlavo di tutti, parlavo proprio di tutti.
Invece tu hai cominciato il solito pistolotto contro i traditori.


----------



## Innominata (18 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo queste sono le cose che nessuno vorrebbe mai aver letto, a prescindere di un cattivo gusto incredibile. Io dico sempre che ogni azione è una esperienza, ma non per questo io debbo fare tutte le azioni turpi di Dorian Gray per potermi definire esperto del mondo, purtroppo qui c'è chi la pensa elegantemente in maniera diversa, ma con ciò non vuol dire che Dorian Gray sia una bella persona, se non solo di aspetto.
> 
> *Io mi rendo conto che chi tradisce diventa una bella persona agli occhi degli altri, chi è tradito è una persona di merda e mi chiedo sempre perchè chi tradisce è una bella persona e la vittima è una persona brutta???*
> Io mi sento così, imbruttito, mi sento di non essere quello che vorrei essere e che devo essere perchè una persona ha deciso di crescere a mio scapito.
> A volte sogno di fare fuori quella persona e quello che sento dentro...è piacere, è bellezza e poi mi accorgo, non è per nulla bello e qui si crea il caos della mia persona.


Questo poi, anche se può sembrare un'approssimazione, nel vissuto è una realtà abbastanza standard: chi viene tradito è perché non è abbastanza desiderabile, non basta, porta lacune che il traditore, probabilmente più infinito, cerca di colmare...prima dei giudizi,  e prima della "simpatia" che poi il tradito può suscitare, in prima battuta è comunque qualcuno non amabile fino in fondo, manchevole, insufficiente. E il tradito va a sufficere cercando altrove. Nell'immaginario la prima veduta è questa, a prescindere dai discorsi che nessuno di noi basta ecc. ecc.


----------



## Daniele (21 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla, non dubito che la mia ex sia cresciuta grazie al tradimento che mi ha fatto...ma non dubito anche che io attualmente ho problemi per colpa del suo crescere che è stato come quello di un parassita, crescere a discapito mio.
Farfalla, a prescindere da quello che tu dai al tuo matrimonio...tu hai tradito per lungo tempo e tanto...mi spiace, ma oggettivamente tu sei in debito con tuo marito, devi ringraziare lui che sei quello che sei e non te e non il tuo amico, perchè tu hai tolto a lui ed anche se non lo sa adesso (e per me come ti ho sempre detto lo sa eccome), non vuol dire che non gli hai fatto del male.

Poi tu la penzi come ti può fare comodo, ma ricorda che il lato oggettivo c'è, mentre il tuo è puramente soggettivo.

Io personalmente adesso che so che la mia ex è una persona migliore per avermi fatto del male...bhe sto pensando a tutti i modi per renderla una persona di merda al mondo, perchè così sarerbbe giusto.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma quando parlavo di tutti, parlavo proprio di tutti.
> Invece tu hai cominciato il solito pistolotto contro i traditori.


No Chiara, non ho fatto pistolotti contro i traditori, ho solo scritto quello che è vero. E se tu mi conosci e dovresti perlomeno percepire quello che sono, avresti dovuto leggere e dare una diversa interpretazione a quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> no il motivo non è quello....pero' se è durata tanti anni è perchè sono stata un'ingenua....con lei passavo tutte le giornate, parlavamo di tutto, specialmente di amore, rapporto suo col marito. E sapeva del mio quando ci litigavo e perchè. Come la definisci una persona come me? una COGLIONA. Non sono una che si sottostima, ma il tradimento mi ha fatto capire quanto sono stata "la bella addormentata nel bosco" in tutti questi anni. E credimi, anche dopo i trenta, ai miei affetti credevo, mi fidavo ciecamente. Il mondo là fuori poteva essere cattivo, ma loro no. Invece.....sono stata svegliata a pugni in faccia.....
> ps ma ora la vita nuova mi aspetta ^_^



circe per me non eri ne cogliona ne ingenua...eri solo inconsapevole....
lei era una tua amica e come dici parlavate di tutto, credere nell'amicizia sincera non è essere scemi...
e avere fiducia nella persona che ti sta accanto nemmeno...


----------



## Daniele (21 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> no il motivo non è quello....pero' se è durata tanti anni è perchè sono stata un'ingenua....con lei passavo tutte le giornate, parlavamo di tutto, specialmente di amore, rapporto suo col marito. E sapeva del mio quando ci litigavo e perchè. Come la definisci una persona come me? una COGLIONA. Non sono una che si sottostima, ma il tradimento mi ha fatto capire quanto sono stata "la bella addormentata nel bosco" in tutti questi anni. E credimi, anche dopo i trenta, ai miei affetti credevo, mi fidavo ciecamente. Il mondo là fuori poteva essere cattivo, ma loro no. Invece.....sono stata svegliata a pugni in faccia.....
> ps ma ora la vita nuova mi aspetta ^_^


Circe, una piccola domanda, visto che qui non è solo tuo marito che ti deve rendere conto, ma anche lei che era tua amica (a parole) ed ha tradito la tua amicizia in questo modo, ma almeno le hai fatto un occhio nero???


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Circe, una piccola domanda, visto che qui non è solo tuo marito che ti deve rendere conto, ma anche lei che era tua amica (a parole) ed ha tradito la tua amicizia in questo modo, ma almeno le hai fatto un occhio nero???


Ciao Daniele, nevica da te? (scusate l'OT)


----------



## Daniele (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele, nevica da te? (scusate l'OT)


Bologna mi dicono che nevica, al momento a Bentivoglio solo neve che non si tiene! Oggi pomeriggio vado a Ferrara e avrei la speranza di trovare il castello imbiancato


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bologna mi dicono che nevica, al momento a Bentivoglio solo neve che non si tiene! Oggi pomeriggio vado a Ferrara e avrei la speranza di trovare il castello imbiancato


... io ho il terrore di trovare la statale bloccata, invece


----------



## Circe (22 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> circe per me non eri ne cogliona ne ingenua...eri solo inconsapevole....
> lei era una tua amica e come dici parlavate di tutto, credere nell'amicizia sincera non è essere scemi...
> e avere fiducia nella persona che ti sta accanto nemmeno...


Adesso però credo che l'amicizia sincera non esiste, e nemmeno i rapporti sono sinceri. Credo solo a me. E vado avanti con la consapevolezza che ognuno farà il proprio tornaconto nella vita. ;-)


----------



## Circe (22 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Circe, una piccola domanda, visto che qui non è solo tuo marito che ti deve rendere conto, ma anche lei che era tua amica (a parole) ed ha tradito la tua amicizia in questo modo, ma almeno le hai fatto un occhio nero???


No, lei non l'ho più voluta vedere. Avrei potuto ammazzarla in preda ai raptus folli del momento. L'ho solo sputtanata al mondo intero.....


----------



## Tebe (22 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Anche a me succede spesso di vedere mio marito al cell e pensare chissa' quali complotti.
> Ma il 13 dicembre ho detto basta.
> Con lui non ne parlo piu'.
> E quando mi viene in mente qualcosa la caccio pensando a qualcosa di bello.
> ...



verde (con un pò di riserva sui alcune frasi ma...nel complesso concordo):mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sei in un momento di pessimismo, e capisco che tu possa dire così, ma ..* non è affatto detto che tu non sia stata apprezzata da lui. Forse solamente.. una parte di sè non l'ha voluta condividere con te.
> Io credo che non "dire tutto" e non "condividere tutto" rispecchi il carattere della persona (paure a parte..);  difficilmente può cambiare.*
> In questo senso ricordo quando hai scritto di non sentirti "compatibile", in quanto tu - al contrario di lui - per temperamento sei "aperta" ad esprimere quello che hai dentro.
> Siamo tutti diversi: chi è sempre un libro aperto, chi stenta a farsi leggere, chi non vorrà mai farsi leggere tutto ciò che ha dentro.


esatto.
Ti avrei dato un verde ma non posso ancora


----------

